# Post your random photos!



## Tetsu Tekubi

Cant believe we have a photo forum but no random photo thread!
Lets fix that right away and get things started then

a few from the laneway festival (ironically it has been far too big for a laneway for a while now) 
basically a bunch of indie bands but recently theyve added hiphop acts and an edm stage :-!


----------



## rockmastermike

Caught this moment of a retired Marine talking to kids at the church before the veterans day service










This was a quick iphone shot on a pier in Panama City, FL


----------



## micahpop

Random photos, you say? Ok!


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Here we go! 


_DSC1146 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr


_DSC2332 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr


_DSC1872 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr


P1030045 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr


DSC_0134 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr


IMG_0073 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr


----------



## guozhiqianlo

i like this photo,thank for your sharing


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

micahpop said:


> Random photos, you say? Ok!
> 
> http://i820.photobucket.com/albums/zz122/koolee999/Fall Colors/DSC_0228.jpg
> 
> http://i820.photobucket.com/albums/zz122/koolee999/DSC_0022a.jpg
> 
> http://i820.photobucket.com/albums/zz122/koolee999/DSC_0048a.jpg
> 
> http://i820.photobucket.com/albums/zz122/koolee999/dv1.jpg


if you post your image url inside tags youll be able to hotlink them instead of it showing url links, like so:
[IMG]http://i820.photobucket.com/albums/zz122/koolee999/DSC_0048a.jpg

btw what sort of bike is that? i love it! :-!

also like that first one girchyx2, i thought it was sand but its dead grass?? kind of surreal


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## micahpop

soulbridgemedia said:


> if you post your image url inside tags youll be able to hotlink them instead of it showing url links, like so:
> 
> btw what sort of bike is that? i love it! :-![/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks, I fixed them. That's my 2009 Harley softail that's been through a couple of transformations.


----------



## Loevhagen

Wow - the picture of riding the bike and the yellow road lines is awesome and conveys speed.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

soulbridgemedia said:


> also like that first one girchyx2, i thought it was sand but its dead grass?? kind of surreal


Thanks...that was taken near the South Point of Hawai'i which was, in fact, pretty surreal. I have a few more from that area at home I'll post.


----------



## micahpop

Loevhagen said:


> Wow - the picture of riding the bike and the yellow road lines is awesome and conveys speed.


Thank you. I was going pretty slow, worried that my camera might fall off!


----------



## Nokie

Everyone who has posted a pix here is very talented. Great shots.


----------



## b'oris

Why not.....


----------



## solesman

Some very cool shots guys!


----------



## BennL

Incredible shots all-round guys. What setups are you using?
Surprised by the definition in the OP's dark indoor images.
Dont often see club scene lighting coming out that well!


----------



## Fomenko

Asking them to pose was not easy..!


----------



## UaeExile




----------



## beeman101

Beautifull location crappy cellphone camera


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Fomenko said:


> Asking them to pose was not easy..!
> 
> View attachment 1418132


Cute!!!


----------



## Myman

Celestial, Darwin - Australia






White Island, New Zealand


----------



## Nokie

Nice pictures.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

^i see nuhsing! :-s



BennL said:


> Incredible shots all-round guys. What setups are you using?
> Surprised by the definition in the OP's dark indoor images.
> Dont often see club scene lighting coming out that well!


it was a festival so that usually means big lighting rigs. in saying that tho, its only as good as the operator and at times it was quite dark which alot of the time is a request from the artists (much to my loathing!). i did however cut my teeth in very poorly lit clubs for the better part of a decade so im def. no stranger to it!

Couple from public enemy the other week. for a bunch of old guys they sure put on a great show! Def. putting a lot of the current crop to shame!


----------



## GirchyGirchy

soulbridgemedia said:


> Whoisdis dointhis synthetictypeof alphabetapsychedelicfunkin?


Great, that song's going to be in my head all day now!


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

a few from future music fest. (one of the biggest edm festivals in au)

stand out by a mile was rudimental followed by chase and status. macklemore pretty much cemented why im not a fan, very bland and lacklusture set to match his music (regardlesss of the politically correct stance he takes). another "why do i bother" moment was with deadmaus (no im not spelling it with a 5), pretty sure he lugs all that visual crap around to keep ppl from falling asleep. edm equiv of elevator music!

first year in forever that not only it wasnt a swamp (seriously, its normally varies from ankle deep to knee deep of mud with pouring rain!) but it was sunny! new venue helped alot too.

















































































































































more upskirts here


----------



## Lodi

Panoramic view from San Marino Republic
, 
Panoramic view from San Marino di Lodeez, su Flickr


----------



## cpayton

Me in a village in Panama doing a medical mission. I had more hair, lol. Still, I always look at this and it brings me a good feeling.


----------



## Lodi

Two shot from my trip in Milan



Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II di Lodeez, su Flickr

Milan Cathedral di Lodeez, su Flickr


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

^nice! |> i have almost identical shots but with out the ppl 
not a bad city, wouldntve minded a bit more time to explore it


cpayton - whats the go with the markings on the kids?


----------



## milanovic

Gamla Stan, Stockholm, an old town of Stockholm


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

ohhh now we're talkin. i loved stockholm (and helsinki)! not just because of the awesome time i had getting loaded on pear cider on the silja line with a bunch of rowdy finns and swedes or the fair skinned blondes either!  very beautiful, great architecture (and clean!) ...and i dont mean just the blondes 

couple of a watch for once...


----------



## milanovic

Velika Morava river in Europe, at winter and now


----------



## BLACKLIST

Here goes. Samson, my 150lbs bull-mastiff thinking hes a human.


----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## Monocrom

Where is that structure located?


----------



## masterdelgado

Monocrom said:


> Where is that structure located?


"Mirador de las Teresitas" or "Piconera de San Andrés" in Tenerife.





































Regards


----------



## Monocrom

Simply gorgeous!

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

love that last shot (even with the extra vibrancy) |> such a beautiful looking place!


----------



## Loevhagen

Fridag.  by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## camb66




----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

^god rays |>

lone shot from my trip to tasmania, on a rainy 3C day with 25kph winds no less!
unfortunately itll be a while till i get to the rest :S


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

^ahaahhaahaha! wtf!
the expression totally sells it! lol!


----------



## Luxtimeusa

Grapes anyone


----------



## GirchyGirchy

camb66 said:


> View attachment 1479715
> 
> 
> View attachment 1479716
> 
> 
> View attachment 1479717


Those are fantastic! Love the colors, details, and composure. Just goes to show you don't need a professional quality camera for professional results.

More!


----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## O2AFAC67

*Cause for concern...*

*The first thing that happened was I almost lost the entire car to a predator...* :-|



*Then a few days later I abandoned it in a reserved parking space...* :roll:



*Well, earlier this evening I really put the cherry on top...*



*Glad I wasn't sitting inside at the time...*



*Oh, stop worrying about me. :roll: I was just visiting the "Weightless Wonder IV" otherwise known as the "Vomit Comet"...*













*Might need to make a quick getaway...*



*This should do it...*



*I should go ahead and make the post watch related anyway...* ;-)




Best,
Ron


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

*Re: Cause for concern...*

a few from xzibit, hes getting on a bit but still puts on a good show :-!


----------



## Lifejoy

Hi all! First time posting here on WUS.

I'm quite early on this watch-collecting thingy & only started collecting ever since my father handed me a heirloom of a 16610 Submariner.

Decided to go on this thread since it shares my passion for random photography. Here are couple of shots, mostly taken with my iPhone 5, but some uses my trusty Lumix GF6.

Cheers!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

been getting a few nice sunsets with the messed up weather weve been having here. 29C at the start of winter! youre doing it wrong! lol


----------



## Richard-

The Zulo Cartagena Spain


----------



## dsm600rr

Toothbras said:


>


Thread winner.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

thought id hose my courtyard lol
today i am grateful for freezer bags and weather sealed camera gear lol :-!










i dont normally do weddings (probably cos i dont really do that -100 contrast vintage look haha) but got roped in to shooting this one. gotta love a ceremony that has more swearing than reservoir dogs! lol



















epic dress was epic.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

dont normally shoot cars but who could resist the mighty godzilla!


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

back to sneakers 
took a bit of experimenting with different caramels to get the right colour and thickness. canned caramel thinned out eventually but i couldnt get the colouring right. ended up mixing up a batch of caramel topping and food colouring. my lounge smelt like a bakery/candy store 










def. was way easier to clean up than the time i used chocolate... :|

__
https://flic.kr/p/3518370922


__
https://flic.kr/p/3518371860


----------



## Tjohnson

Talk about random lol...


----------



## Will_f

From a walk through the mountains Friday


----------



## EvoRich

My good friend, and fellow WIS's 300whp WRX.




























My Father's 335i X-drive M-package









Corn Field in October 2012









And who doesn't appreciate a Speedy?


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

^dat rex |> nice looking sleeper, even tho im not a big fan of the new hatchback look (or rexes in general  ) always preferred evos, which im sure you'll agree with that username 
the extra bit of tidying up on the 2nd and 3rd ones came up nice, gives it that shot in a studio look |>

@TJ - thanks alot man, that little dude has fully creeped me out. im not going to sleep tonight )-:}


----------



## Ric Capucho

First, a composite snapped outside of our house. Got a few strange looks from the neighbours, but that's the price that has to be paid.










Next, a series of watery long exposures just to prove that it's so possible, even an idiot like me can do it.




























All done on an iPhone 4S.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Then we have some heavy-handed miniature processing attempts using pickies taken with Frau Capucho's Leica C.

Ric


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

I'll play along with some random shots I've taken.....

Took me forever to get this shot. People kept going up or down the stairs.


----------



## ttparrot

*Boat watching from my balcony in Majorca in August.



























How the other half live!!!!
*


----------



## kev80e

No photographer but random.








Our Girl.








What I drive at work.


----------



## Toothbras

Saw this at a park the other day. In Minnesota. In October!


----------



## cristitegzes




----------



## *El Ocho 1*

kev80e said:


> No photographer but random.
> View attachment 1660036
> 
> 
> Our Girl.


Looks like she would make a nice couple with my boy, Lucky


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

couple other randoms....


----------



## Mojo31

sky-9432 by Nobody special 2010, on Flickr


----------



## Lodi

Two pics of my new love!

Street Triple on Pietra di Bismantova by Matt_Lodi, on Flickr


Night ride vibes. by Matt_Lodi, on Flickr


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

IMG_1675 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

IMG_1632 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

IMG_1610 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

IMG_1481 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## Ric Capucho




----------



## *El Ocho 1*

IMG_1539 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

IMG_1485 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

The Met by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

DSC_0226-1 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

DSC_0280 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

DSC_1261 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

Time Square by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Ric Capucho said:


>


i dont normally go for the fake tilt shift look but this works really well |> i can see it as a background for a travel brochure


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

shot something a bit different recently&#8230; shoes! &#8230;ok, different shoes  very expensive pooncey ones that I could never pull off (nor would want to) but it was def. fun to mix things up a bit























































I had to go shoot a couple that were more my pace to get the cringey thought of leather and no socks out of my head


----------



## Drudge

Playing with color splash and my STi


----------



## WyattEarp

GirchyGirchy said:


> Here we go!
> 
> _DSC1146 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> _DSC2332 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr
> 
> Krag-Jorgensen I presume?


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## *El Ocho 1*

071 (1024x678) by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

DSC_1258 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

DSC_0677_1 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

Carmel by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## wtma

Trying a cheap Chinese macro lens clipped to my Nokia 1020


----------



## Will_f

Aurora last night


----------



## bigclive2011

GMT 2 time zones )


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

chriscentro said:


>


whos he? :-!

the super shallow dof in the first one had me confused for ages trying to work out wth but scrolled and saw the second shot then the penny dropped!


----------



## KangarueTheDay

Took this on my trip to South Africa in 2012.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Couple of random ones

_DSC1723 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr

DSC_8353 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Juanjo_NY




----------



## GirchyGirchy

WyattEarp said:


> GirchyGirchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go!
> 
> _DSC1146 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> _DSC2332 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr
> 
> Krag-Jorgensen I presume?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!
Click to expand...


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## *El Ocho 1*

DSC_0282 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

071 (1024x678) by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards


----------



## Rob Roberts




----------



## dmgkdg

nice photos


----------



## Missingparts

This little guy is smaller than a tic tac. Some type of caterpillar maybe?


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

IDK.....but I assure you that I sure as hell aint touching it!


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

bit of a purge of photos from zoorasia in yokohama last year (i know im so far behind!)




































































































orly?









yarly.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Leica C point 'n' shoot on manual mode. Exposed for the sky earlier today 'cos it's been a marvellous day for clouds. Son Number One stood on a chair, and an off camera flash held in my right hand to try to get him properly lit up or he's be a silhouhette. Camera held in my left and shutter button triggered with a lefty finger, which was a first; 'cos the first onboard flash that's needed to trigger t'other slave flash is on the right side.

After a few test shots the lad was getting a bit bored hence his thousand yard stare.

Ric


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

love those fish scale clouds and the backwards hand actions! not an easy task |> tho the whole shot seems to be underexposed by a 1/3 or maybe even 2/3. but that could just be my crappy monitors at work.

ps. get yourself a selfie stick for that flash so you can criss cross across your body, far easier than trying to left hand it! (tho i guess if its a PnS its not too bad)


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

DSC_0886 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

DSC_0895 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

DSC_0677_1 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Happy Holidays

Tis' the season
DSC_0524 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

DSC_0478 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

DSC_0436 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

DSC_0501 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## Andreas Truong

merry christmas everyone


----------



## Ric Capucho

Beijing ZunJue with a bit 'o Christmas bokeh.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Some piano lesson pickies taken with my Leica M6, wot is a (gasp) an old *film* camera.

For those of you with a technical bent, it's a Summicron 50mm lens at f/4ish and handheld at around 1/30 (try that with yer DSLR) and the film is Ilford XP2 (ISO 400) hence the grainy look. No flash, no tripod, no electronics. Just this happy [email protected] from Manchester doing it the old way.

Ric


----------



## Drudge

Ummm....watch buckles are pretty random, LOL:


----------



## r3kahsttub




----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

*El Ocho 1* said:


> Happy Holidays
> 
> Tis' the season
> DSC_0524 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0478 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0436 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0501 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


quick tip, it seems like your shooting aperture priority so its selecting a slower shutter speed while keeping a low iso, this is whats causing the motion blur. the other problem is shooting wide open means you have wafer thin dof and subsequently if you dont nail the focal point it looks a bit rubbish.
so what you need to look at doing is stopping down your lens to get more dof, running a higher shutterspeed to reduce shake (or use a tripod) and crank up the iso to compensate, it looks like you have tonnes of it to play with too.
hth |>


----------



## Andreas Truong

Happy new year 2015 -


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

lets get this thread rolling again, i'll fluff it with a bunch from the last couple months.

dead letter circus




























mega crotch action









yokohama with the trusty p7700, been contemplating an upgrade to the sony a6000 but struggling with the extra bulk and having to carry more lenses ):


















nissan global hq 









osaka - new blog entries up for both cities too btw 









some vintage fashion, not really a fan but whatever floats your boat i guess!




































krafty kuts and dynamite mc 
bit of a shame hes a smart dj and knows how to play to the crowd, problem was it was a dbag crowd so it was far more douchestep, trap and rubbish bass than his usual party breaks, hip hop and dnb ):




























dynamite points to krafty, krafty points to me, i point to the other photog and she just looks at me like "what???" gah, way to ruin the game! lol









some promo shots for local band Smoking Martha. lead singer tash can really sass it up gwen stefani style (circa: no doubt) when she wants to too
source: 



(shot by a buddy of mine too, painted his garage floor specifically for the shoot! )


----------



## cyberwarhol

I like the idea. Here's a few.

Temperature yesterday before factoring in the wind










An art piece with thousands of fresh water pearls










Local band Lemon Bucket










UFO by the CN tower?










Judas Priest in Montreal










Random steps










Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## nathantw666

Surfer on the beach by nathantw, on Flickr


----------



## fadofa

A barnswallow.


----------



## Buzzedhornet




----------



## fadofa

Surfing goosander.


----------



## Myman

Lyall Bay, Wellington


----------



## nldosz

Untitled by NLDOSZ, on Flickr
Tree face by NLDOSZ, on Flickr


----------



## fadofa

A kestrel with take-away food.


----------



## fadofa

And another.


----------



## fadofa

A running hare.


----------



## Mojo31




----------



## Utrecht




----------



## Andy_Curtis

Here are a few of my favourite images I made  As you can probably tell, I am a street photographer

































































https://www.facebook.com/AECurtisPhotography


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## trout101

Some of mine from last year (Ontario, Canada)


----------



## Gunnar_917

Anddy Curtis. Did you do a shoot with Hayley Williams?


----------



## Andy_Curtis

Gunnar_917 said:


> Anddy Curtis. Did you do a shoot with Hayley Williams?


I f*****g wish!
Sadly it was just a normal gig I was at and shooting. I would love to do an actual shoot with Hayley!


----------



## Gunnar_917

Andy_Curtis said:


> I f*****g wish!
> Sadly it was just a normal gig I was at and shooting. I would love to do an actual shoot with Hayley!


Ah yeah can see the smoke in the background


----------



## mikewood

Lunch. 








West Texas just south of Fort Davis








Some really huge pretzels. 








ManO'war








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro

My new model


----------



## papazulu




----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Not all that random, as I planned it a bit.......

Ottawa Hotel HDR.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## Carson

*Random photos!*

Also planned but include a random person.


----------



## DokDoom

Apropos of absolutely nothing, here are a few shots I took at London Super Comic Con last month. 

Yes, I'm a comic geek. As if my avatar and form name didn't tell you....


----------



## DokDoom

Soho shop window...


----------



## magmax

starfighter


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Night Falls Blue 2.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## Gunnar_917

*El Ocho 1* said:


> Night Falls Blue 2.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


love it


----------



## goatscapeable

One of my favorite piston singles to fly:


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

*El Ocho 1* said:


> Not all that random, as I planned it a bit.......
> 
> Ottawa Hotel HDR.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr





Carson said:


> Also planned but include a random person.


random in the sense that its "unclassified" and not watch related. just easier to post in a common thread than make a whole new one just for one photo (or 10  )



DokDoom said:


> Apropos of absolutely nothing, here are a few shots I took at London Super Comic Con last month.
> 
> Yes, I'm a comic geek. As if my avatar and form name didn't tell you....


transsexual cosplay on cosplay? why not! lol love it |>

i have my fair share of comics but sadly nothing bought since the 90s. mainly because my money now goes to toys  ...and sneakers... and watches... and camera gear... :roll:


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

some from our biggest rock/metal festival, went over 2 days this year :-!

all time low









crossfaith



























papa roach


















coldrain








marilyn manson - who has gone from creeeppy to ...ew, creepy lol


















escape the fate








myles kennedy and slash



























slipknow - always a good show |>




































fallout boy


----------



## DokDoom

transsexual cosplay on cosplay? why not! lol love it |>
i have my fair share of comics but sadly nothing bought since the 90s. mainly because my money now goes to toys :D ...and sneakers... and watches... and camera gear... :roll:[/QUOTE said:


> Heh heh - yes I know what you mean. I stopped reading regularly about a decade ago and read very little modern stuff (just Avengers and New Avengers really) but like picking up the trade paperbacks for key runs I've missed over the last several years and before).
> 
> What with photography, watches and comics I really need some cheaper habits!


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Vacation in England


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Damn, the museum was packed!


----------



## mikewood

Houston city limit boundary map. 
We were discussing the enforcement of open carry "in the city limits" and how it would be impossible to tell where the city limit starts and stops. As you can see the "lines" are sometimes street "boundaries" with the roads belonging to Houston and the blocks belonging to the county. It also cuts thru parking lots and even buildings. Now imagine being a cop or civilian and enforcing or abiding by the law.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom

Honestly, open carry is just a bad idea; except in places where it's the only option. An acquaintance of mine had a paranoid neighbor call the cops on him when he open-carried (perfectly legal where he lives) while out on a walk. Though the cops didn't arrest him. One, it's no one wants to interact with a police officer unless they themselves called them. Two, cops hate having their time wasted arriving to a "Man with a gun" call, assuming the worst.... Just because of a sad, hoplophobic, idiot who thinks anyone carrying a gun is a mass murderer on the prowl.


----------



## chriscentro

Took this shot this morning, quite like it.

Toes


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

ah london, one of those nice place to visit but you wouldnt want to live there, places lol
ps. that statue looks like the mother alien in Aliens lol )-:}



DokDoom said:


> What with photography, watches and comics I really need some cheaper habits!


lol i hear that! tho i came from cars so it is mostly cheaper bar the odd lens or new camera body lol


----------



## aced75

This image i shot a few years ago for a magazine


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

^very nice |>

some from osakaaaa


----------



## aced75

soulbridgemedia said:


> ^very nice |>
> 
> Im jealous! Ive been wanting to visit there for awhile. Hopefully this year or next!


----------



## DokDoom




----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

aced75 said:


> soulbridgemedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^very nice |>
> 
> Im jealous! Ive been wanting to visit there for awhile. Hopefully this year or next!
> 
> 
> 
> oh man, seriously just go! the sooner you do, the sooner you can come back, start saving and go again!
> 
> ive been 3 times now and will hopefully be able to make it back at the end of the year. previously, theres been a strong focus on shopping and general running around like crazy, mainly cos thats how i travel - like im never coming back so i have to do EVERYthing lol but this time we'll have our daughter in tow so the pace will be alot slower but that will also mean more chances for photos and trips to more out of the way scenic places. looking at the northern regions round sapporo to get a bit of snow action since the novelty of a white xmas is still very real for us! lol
> 
> when you start planning, hit me up, i can talk about the place for days. i also write (quite poorly, hey we're photogs not journalists amirite? ) about my travels in my blog if you want to get some ideas, inspiration, motivation
Click to expand...


----------



## Carlibr8




----------



## mooncameras

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## chriscentro

indulging in my fav past time at home


----------



## JoshuaGee

Here are some of the first few pictures I took when I actually tried at photography... Hope you like! :-d|>


----------



## GirchyGirchy

_DSC3392_big by https://www.flickr.com/photos/girchygirchy/, on Flickr


----------



## mooncameras

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## mikewood

Evening light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikewood

View attachment 4213074

Evening light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

I processed an image from the series and here is the result. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## Gunnar_917

This is how you transport furniture:


----------



## joseph80

A couple with hdr filters


----------



## fastfras

tore down a building to reveal this... Vancouver, BC 2012

Farwell Canyon, BC Chilcotin, 2014

Las Lajas, Colombia 2015


----------



## sujith

From a recent trip....


----------



## mooncameras

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Funky Buddha by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## sujith

enroute monocliffs...stopped and clicked this


----------



## DokDoom

Blue sky, clouds, abseiling and a 747









Sunset reflected in a S-Class


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

Old Easter photo


----------



## Nokie

Great picture. Love the sharpness of the reflection.


----------



## Toothbras

A weekend at the cabin wore him out


----------



## ZIPPER79

Lucky catch.....


----------



## watchnerd8

Three (of&#8230; hundreds I made) car-shots (Maybach: Maybach-Museum in Neumarkt, Germany; Porsche-Engine: Porsche-Museum in Stuttgart, Germany; Mathé-Racing-Car: Prototype-Museum in Hamburg, Germany).


----------



## Simey

IMG_3794.jpg by Simon S, on Flickr

IMG_3088.jpg by Simon S, on Flickr

IMG_1030 by Simon S, on Flickr

IMG_1113 by Simon S, on Flickr

L4801346 - Version 3 by Simon S, on Flickr

L4805835 by Simon S, on Flickr

L4801385 by Simon S, on Flickr


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

a couple of my neighbors

Spider3.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

Night Prince 2.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## Daniel Vostok

In the woods...


----------



## r3kahsttub




----------



## cdf294




----------



## *El Ocho 1*

A couple I took over the weekend...

Miami 3.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

Miami 10.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

The Bridge 2.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## watchnerd8

Shot those photos today after a long time without using my camera. Feld good to be back using it!


----------



## DokDoom

Graffiti, London









Abseilers, blue sky, white clouds and a 747 reflected in Broadgate Tower, London


----------



## R-H




----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## LeeK74

Patagonia, isla Magdalena.


----------



## DokDoom

The Chase. Tate Modern Turbine Hall, London.


----------



## kleinbus

Taken from top of Eagle Mountain, UTAH...


----------



## Toothbras

Doesn't get much more random than this


----------



## kleinbus

Who's eye?



Taken from parking lot on front of entrance with tripod, Minolta D7 SLR, Sigma 600 mm tele and 2x magnifier


----------



## kleinbus




----------



## kleinbus




----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Leaf.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

Keys Diver 2.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

Bike_2.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

DSC_0765.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## ccjoey09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccjoey09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccjoey09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccjoey09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccjoey09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccjoey09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccjoey09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccjoey09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccjoey09

Every shot in here taken with iphone6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tosaphon.C

Good morning from Thailand, This is a picture from my personnel project, I used Medium format film mostly.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Took a couple of pictures while working the other night.

Blue Lagoon1.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

836.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

826_2.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## larryinlc




----------



## lanti24

Tokyo roof


----------



## StufflerMike

Nice pic, however your one liners do tell me you are in a hurry tomget 100 posts ? If so, please be sure Watchuseek does not tolerate these speed posts.


----------



## mpbrada

Awesome photos! Reminds me that I need to keep at my craft.


----------



## mpbrada

Here's a pair of shots I took in Yosemite about two and a half years apart of the same grove of trees.















Probably nothing much to brag about, but I've always found the image somewhat pleasing. I'd love to hear others feedback.


----------



## jp17

Sunrise on the Columbia River (iPhone 6)









Sunset across the 7th hole (Panasonic DMC-LX3)


----------



## WichitaViajero

I love the contrast in picture 1, good composition, it tells a story, it makes me shiver. good job!



mpbrada said:


> Here's a pair of shots I took in Yosemite about two and a half years apart of the same grove of trees.
> 
> View attachment 5747610
> View attachment 5747618
> 
> 
> Probably nothing much to brag about, but I've always found the image somewhat pleasing. I'd love to hear others feedback.


----------



## Silvertouran




----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Fl. Keys

Keys Diver 2.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

Bike_1.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

DSC_0762.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

Marina 1.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## orangeface




----------



## mpbrada

Thanks!



WichitaViajero said:


> I love the contrast in picture 1, good composition, it tells a story, it makes me shiver. good job!


----------



## craig00

how cute luv this photo....thnks for sharing


----------



## craig00

Silvertouran said:


> View attachment 5756866


Nice looking car, is dat a golf gt?


----------



## O2AFAC67

Autumn evening on the Sheepscot river, Wiscasett Maine, October 27,2015...



Sun was setting fast so hurried back across the bridge to step out the back door of our cottage and shoot this...


----------



## Gunnar_917

craig00 said:


> Nice looking car, is dat a golf gt?


It's an R32


----------



## mozatihom

Plane about to land at Melbourne Airport. Photo taken through the sunroof of my car.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Transporting chairs in India:


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Photos I did for a friend's daughter.


----------



## Gunnar_917

^^^ random question but if your friend okay with you posting photos of their child? Never mind putting it on a watch forum? 

Only asking because I wouldn't be comfortable with a friend of mine doing that


----------



## Chuka

Nice photos, guys! I used to dabble a bit in photography:


----------



## charleswtch

Nice


----------



## William Ayin

Photo i did today of my iguana named Graeme









For some reason the eye has a strange liquid pattern on it...


----------



## ares85

Hello everyone, I am new here, it is my first post and I want to show you something.
Korn in Bucharest, Romania...


----------



## rubbersoul

mozatihom said:


> Plane about to land at Melbourne Airport. Photo taken through the sunroof of my car.


Brilliant shot


----------



## wx_073

My cat... pinky


----------



## Vento

Love the snowy black and white photo


----------



## rubbersoul

Hello, from a random windmill I took a photo of some time ago.
Apologies if picture quality's not at par with most of the ones posted in this thread. Will need to dig into my old D60 (yes, that old) shots to share something sharper and professional-looking (I guess).


----------



## Gunnar_917

^^ I like the composition of that


----------



## Vlance

Toronto RSC


----------



## Myman




----------



## William Ayin

Myman said:


> View attachment 6074850


WOW, looks like liquid mercury. Stunning photo!


----------



## wx_073

Hi there. The reason we choose this type of cat is because 3 of my kids have asthma and alergies to fur. But you must research some info on the Web as these cats could be alergic as well. Hope that helps. Cheers. 

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

A few from my recent trip....

F&W.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

grid-2.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

Forsyth Park Fountain at Night 4.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

Bonaventure Cementary 34.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

Bonaventure Cementary 18.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## William Ayin

Rainy day today, testing a camera.


----------



## mdwilson

O&W Ranger Swiss 200m Diver


----------



## mdwilson

Headstone


----------



## teejc88

Breitling Airwolf Raven with my Saddleback leather ipad case


----------



## Myman

Lyall Bay


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Forsyth Park Fountain at Night.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

Clown by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

Castillo Corner.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

Fiji Mermaid by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## mdwilson

Humming bird in my backyard
~


----------



## b'oris




----------



## Myman




----------



## 1434

https://www.instagram.com/bitesphoto/


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

DSC_0284.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

DSC_0268.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

DSC_0239.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## deleonj




----------



## IPwatch

Just random photo









One more added


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## Gunnar_917




----------



## Gunnar_917




----------



## Myman

Third pic deleted by mod, see rules & guidelines


----------



## r3kahsttub




----------



## Gunnar_917

r3kahsttub said:


>


I hope that's un edited - very nice light play going on in this


----------



## mackiebkk

Nice


Mackie W.


----------



## lacogil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## Rainhard




----------



## Myman




----------



## Silvertouran

Spider eats wasp in my shed. Eeekk!!!!!!!


----------



## Myman




----------



## Rainhard

View attachment DSC_3354.jpg


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## stingx




----------



## Myman




----------



## mdwilson

The Central Northern California coastline


----------



## Silvertouran




----------



## Rainhard




----------



## Rainhard




----------



## Rainhard




----------



## Myman




----------



## Rainhard

PRAHA CZECH


----------



## Silvertouran




----------



## anabuki

Zoyka...


----------



## Silvertouran

Saw this parked in Glasgow City centre one day. 
Only McLaren i have seen for real.


----------



## Rainhard

anabuki very nice girl 
---


----------



## anabuki

David and Goliath


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## Silvertouran

Swan vs wife


----------



## Rainhard

swiss geneva


----------



## bigdog

This is Fountains Abby Near Ripon, North Yorkshire UK. It was built in 1132 and was shut down by King Henry VIII in 1539. Pretty amazing place.


----------



## Rainhard

*SEOUL SOUTH KOREA
*


----------



## anabuki

Rainhard said:


> anabuki very nice girl
> ---
> 
> 
> View attachment 6699186
> 
> View attachment 6699210


Girls likes furs, we likes girls... ;-)

















Another lazy hitchhiker... :-D


----------



## anabuki

Mr Antoś ( Antonio), Zoyka's best friend (almost brother) lol


----------



## Silvertouran




----------



## masbret

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman




----------



## Rainhard

anabuki said:


> Girls likes furs, we likes girls... ;-)


here two boys likes girls too


----------



## StufflerMike

Wartburg


----------



## thomasrhee

"The Waitress"


----------



## thomasrhee

"We Are Young"


----------



## thomasrhee

"View From #709"


----------



## thomasrhee

"Juniper & The Garden Of Morning Calm"


----------



## anabuki

stuffler said:


> Wartburg
> View attachment 6726186
> [/QU
> 
> OTE]
> 
> "Trabi - Honecker revenge". Not my :-(. Stolen from the web...


----------



## lildrgn

Jeep on San Clemente Pier by gwonchang, on Flickr

4th of July by gwonchang, on Flickr

Bella in grass by gwonchang, on Flickr

Free hugs by gwonchang, on Flickr


----------



## ABud21




----------



## Myman

View attachment IM8B18~1.jpg

Tory Street
View attachment IME0BF~1.jpg

Vivian Street


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## *El Ocho 1*

A few from my project

DSC_0228.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

DSC_0226.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

DSC_0236.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

NL Canal-2.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## Myman




----------



## Rainhard




----------



## O2AFAC67

Flatbed scan of a 1978 snapshot of my then five year old daughter posing next to a car I owned at the time...


----------



## anabuki

Christmas/R.Stones/Bike Tree...


----------



## Gasoil4ever




----------



## beastomaniac

I don't take random photos, I plan every shot all the way =)


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## Myman




----------



## William Ayin

View attachment DSC_32616.jpg


View attachment DSC_2677.jpg


----------



## Gunnar_917

Myman said:


> View attachment 6775746
> 
> View attachment 6772898
> 
> View attachment 6775754


Oh god XXXX

where was that taken?


----------



## Myman

Gunnar_917 said:


> Oh god XXXX
> 
> where was that taken?


Australian V8 Supercar Championship. 
It is run all over Oz.


----------



## Rainhard

*MY ANOTHER HOBBY*
-------------


----------



## William Ayin

View attachment DSC_28247.jpg
.


----------



## Myman




----------



## Rainhard




----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_1660-2.jpg


----------



## jideta




----------



## zed073

Yesterday and today were good days to be out shooting.


----------



## Toothbras

^^^^ Apparently this guy felt the same way lol



zed073 said:


> Yesterday and today were good days to be out shooting.


----------



## Rainhard

swiss


----------



## IronButterfly

A shot of the lady somewhere in the Mojave Desert.

View attachment _DSC4336.jpg


----------



## jideta

View attachment mccully chop suey.jpg


----------



## jideta

View attachment 16740612850_558cc0e234_o-3.jpg


----------



## MrCCartel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## Myman




----------



## Rainhard




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Rainhard




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Myman




----------



## Rainhard




----------



## MrCCartel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_3723.jpg


----------



## Rainhard

*my another hobby
*


----------



## O2AFAC67

O2AFAC67 said:


> Flatbed scan of a 1978 snapshot of my then five year old daughter posing next to a car I owned at the time...


Found and scanned another snap of that third and final showracing/ C3...


----------



## jideta

Girls high school basketball

View attachment DSC_3918.jpg


----------



## Rainhard

*GUARD
*


----------



## Myman

Cuba Street


----------



## MrCCartel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_2734.jpg


----------



## Rainhard

View attachment 6870226


----------



## Myman




----------



## anabuki




----------



## MattyMac

View attachment IMG_0433.jpg


----------



## Nokie

Great firetruck pictures, especially the last one.


----------



## Myman




----------



## Rainhard

View attachment 6877970


----------



## Myman




----------



## Rainhard

Myman Let's race )))


----------



## Myman




----------



## zed073

Decided to try some night photography last night.
I've never really done it before.

We have what's called Winterlude in Ottawa that runs for 3 weeks.
Ice sculptures, live music and skating on the worlds longest rink are
just some of the activities going on.







Tomb of The Unknown Soldier.


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## Myman




----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_3731.jpg


----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_3737.jpg


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## Myman




----------



## Rainhard




----------



## Jimi182




----------



## Myman

Lyall Bay


----------



## MrCCartel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jideta

walking around

View attachment DSC_4118.jpg


----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_4121.jpg


----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_4138.jpg


----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_4154.jpg


----------



## jideta

my real camera

View attachment DSC_4139.jpg


----------



## Myman

Cuba Street






Day






Night


----------



## b'oris




----------



## thomasrhee




----------



## thomasrhee




----------



## Myman




----------



## chochocho

wow. nice photos


----------



## thomasrhee




----------



## thomasrhee




----------



## thomasrhee




----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_4333.jpg


----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_4299.jpg


----------



## Myman




----------



## thomasrhee




----------



## Myman




----------



## thomasrhee




----------



## thomasrhee




----------



## thomasrhee




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Rainhard




----------



## anabuki




----------



## MrCCartel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman




----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_4595.jpg


----------



## Myman

View attachment IMG_20160108_0009.jpg


----------



## Wasatch

Bryce Canyon National Park, Utah










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman




----------



## Tickywicket

Myman said:


> View attachment 7007730


Won't that one kill you if you eat it?


----------



## Myman

Tickywicket said:


> Won't that one kill you if you eat it?


I would advise against eating this variety.
Put some of these type of mushrooms in a saucer of milk & leave overnight. 
Remove the mushrooms & see what happens to any flies that drink the milk.


----------



## nicholas.d




----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_4766.jpg


----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_4770.jpg


----------



## anabuki




----------



## johnny action

Lobby, La Fonda Hotel, Santa Fe, New Mexico, USA.

---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Sent while fighting pirates from my private yacht somewhere in the south seas using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## d4rk89




----------



## stingx




----------



## j_s_martin

*Not* taken with telephoto. Up close and personal!


----------



## jideta




----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_4888.jpg


----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_4890.jpg


----------



## Vikinguy




----------



## Tickywicket

​


----------



## Myman




----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

man i cant remember the last time i posted in here, completely forgot about it but thanks to those liking my posts for reminding me |>

finally got my butt into gear and did a best of 2015 so probably a good place as any to start posting again 

steel mofo panther









you got something on...err... _falling_ off your face









tastes like a shredding solo!









mazza has gone from creepy to just... creepy :-\









motion city soundtrack









some mock ups



























halloween fun


















less than jake









victory!!
naughty by nature still going strong









rise against









a day to remember









amity affliction









more Gs



























some shoes









some clouds



























i think thatll do 
heaps more on ze blog :-!
Best of 2015 : News @ soulbridgemedia


----------



## Myman




----------



## Myman




----------



## Squeezealexio

just realizing this thread exist


----------



## Squeezealexio

poolside


----------



## zengineer




----------



## BalooSD

Took my son to a birthday party and came across a robot.


----------



## Squeezealexio

IMG_9604 by Chad Pearson, on Flickr


----------



## Squeezealexio

IMG_9610 by Chad Pearson, on Flickr


----------



## mooncameras

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## jideta

early work on film


----------



## jideta




----------



## jideta




----------



## Myman




----------



## Squeezealexio

IMG_9580 by Chad Pearson, on Flickr


----------



## Myman




----------



## anabuki




----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_2081.jpg


----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_2440.jpg


----------



## anabuki

My home is NOT my castle... Fortunately. ;-)


----------



## Myman




----------



## mooncameras

Philadelphia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jideta




----------



## Tony Abbate

*Glashütte Original Senator Sixties*

Glashütte Original Senator Sixties


----------



## jideta

*Re: Glashütte Original Senator Sixties*

triptyche


----------



## jideta

junk


----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_2476.jpg


----------



## Myman




----------



## mooncameras

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi001

Angry bird.


----------



## Myman




----------



## ffemt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_5323.jpg


----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_5333.jpg


----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_5311.jpg


----------



## Myman




----------



## *El Ocho 1*

JI Everglades 3.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

JI Everglades 1.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

JI Falls 3.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_2735.jpg


----------



## Myman




----------



## BalooSD

bon appetit. my kids thought it was from another planet.


----------



## Myman




----------



## mooncameras

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman




----------



## mooncameras

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman




----------



## jideta

Waikiki doubleX

View attachment 12743124394_99c3b2b907_o.jpg


----------



## William Ayin

some pics from my yard


----------



## Myman




----------



## jideta

View attachment 13348919245_702f5c4a03_o.jpg


----------



## mooncameras

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman




----------



## okumonux




----------



## mooncameras

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro

My new toy


----------



## Myman




----------



## mooncameras

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jideta

View attachment 12149046736_42238cae87_o.jpg


----------



## jideta

View attachment 14073123311_d8a4138ea0_o.jpg


----------



## Myman




----------



## jideta

View attachment 16275008431_645898b20c_o.jpg


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## GirchyGirchy

DSC_7114 by Girchy Girchy, on Flickr

DSC_4795 by Girchy Girchy, on Flickr

DSC_1850 by Girchy Girchy, on Flickr


----------



## William Ayin

My eye


----------



## mooncameras

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman

Reach for the Sky


----------



## MLJinAK

-MLJinAK.


----------



## jideta

View attachment 15585084283_26d1d2d27a_o.jpg


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## jideta

4 seconds hand held

View attachment 16495026347_cbf777c5d4_o.jpg


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## hanshananigan

Hmmmm. Instruction 4 says find the 1/4" x 3" screw...


----------



## jideta




----------



## Myman




----------



## mooncameras

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman




----------



## Vikinguy

Happy Good Friday!

Good Friday 2016 by mjones723, on Flickr


----------



## Myman




----------



## Myman




----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_5392.jpg


----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_5408.jpg


----------



## Myman




----------



## cmdErrX




----------



## cmdErrX




----------



## CastorTroy3




----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_5430.jpg


----------



## DarthDavers

View attachment 7588602


a sunday trip to La Brea Tar Pits in Los Angeles of my gf checking out some dire wolf skulls.


----------



## DarthDavers

a sunday trip to La Brea Tar Pits in Los Angeles of my gf checking out some dire wolf skulls.

mods can you delete my previous post #502? learning how to post pics! thanks!


----------



## Myman




----------



## zee218

5x7" Kodak View Camera from 1935.


----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## Rookie52

Great thread!


----------



## Myman




----------



## DarthDavers

Some shots of Belize!

Shot with Sony RX100


----------



## Gunnar_917

Just like to say it's nice to open this thread and not see photos of watches that seems to be gradually filling the Photography forum


----------



## sumanbhadra

who isthis guy -amazing bravo i love m/cycles


----------



## DarthDavers

Long Exposure of Burnside Bridge in Portlandia

ISO100, f/10, 30 seconds


----------



## DarthDavers

this is a great shot!


jideta said:


> View attachment 7510578


----------



## jideta

Darthski said:


> this is a great shot!


thanks!


----------



## jideta

View attachment 12875417725_4585e8351a_o.jpg


----------



## jideta

orion over waikiki

View attachment 14070700164_4c9fc60fdc_o.jpg


----------



## visualplane

View attachment 7637138


View attachment 7637146


View attachment 7637154


----------



## jideta

light trails


----------



## jideta




----------



## jideta




----------



## jideta

high key


----------



## DarthDavers

jideta said:


> high key
> 
> View attachment 7664746


Love the minimalism. Very cool!


----------



## Leekster

jideta said:


> high key
> 
> View attachment 7664746


Awesome!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## jideta

Leekster said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.





DarthDavers said:


> Love the minimalism. Very cool!


thanks!


----------



## jideta




----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_5453.jpg


----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_5599.jpg


----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_5618.jpg


----------



## mooncameras

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

DSC_1086.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## jideta

chuasam said:


>


made me laugh!


----------



## imaCoolRobot

jideta said:


> made me laugh!


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

DSC_0017.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

Savannah Stairs 5.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

Lighthouse 2.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## jideta




----------



## imaCoolRobot

my dinosaur mascot at Alila in. BALI


----------



## Makanudo




----------



## Myman




----------



## Leekster

chuasam said:


> my dinosaur mascot at Alila in. BALI


That's cool.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster

Myman said:


> View attachment 7817466
> View attachment 7816986


Where dat is?

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Myman

Leekster said:


> Where dat is?
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Australia - Outback


----------



## imaCoolRobot

vacation in Bali


----------



## wtma

chuasam said:


> vacation in Bali


I miss Bali ...

Tapatalk is awesome!


----------



## Myman




----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## jideta




----------



## LeGuillotine

Leekster said:


> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


King Kong riding on Nessie?

Great one!

LeGu


----------



## LeGuillotine

Chinon CS by LeGuillotine, on Flickr


----------



## Civilguy007

LeGuillotine said:


> King Kong riding on Nessie?
> 
> Great one!
> 
> LeGu


King Kong or Bigfoot?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hybridxx

wow, This would be a fantastic desktop picture x.x Wish i was into cameras so it could have more significance. Still looks awesome though.


----------



## jideta




----------



## Myman

My backyard in New Zealand







Morning







Afternoon


----------



## anabuki

Spidermen ;-)
















































Thanks for watchin'


----------



## Gunnar_917

jideta said:


> View attachment 7843362


hahaha


----------



## Myman

Sydney


----------



## jideta

Gunnar_917 said:


> hahaha


I believe this was the shot I took that day:


----------



## Myman

Sydney


----------



## Gunnar_917

jideta said:


> I believe this was the shot I took that day:
> 
> View attachment 7906330


Nice! It isn't everyday that you see a medium format in an outdoor setting


----------



## jideta

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice! It isn't everyday that you see a medium format in an outdoor setting


thanks! a bit of a beast to lug around but I liked the results


----------



## Myman




----------



## xxjorelxx

Just came from a mini trip to San Francisco.


----------



## Jutt

I liked the lighting and contrast so I stopped and took a pic with my phone (Note 5).


----------



## Myman




----------



## imaCoolRobot

Just got back from vacation.


----------



## Myman




----------



## William Ayin

Some lizards around the house


----------



## William Ayin

chuasam said:


> Just got back from vacation.


what camera did you use for the pic of the woman?


----------



## wtma

chuasam said:


> Just got back from vacation.
> IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160428/e16c68d695c877e203333436253efd23.jpg[/IMG]


Is that Jimbaran beach?


----------



## imaCoolRobot

D810 and yes Jimbaran Beach.


----------



## jideta




----------



## Myman

View attachment IMG_20160108_0003.jpg


----------



## anabuki

Country roads, take me home...


----------



## Leekster

Myman said:


> My backyard in New Zealand
> View attachment 7897914
> 
> Morning
> View attachment 7897986
> 
> Afternoon


That's awesome!!
Thanks for sharing.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster

Mexican 1000 Race.
We won our class this week!



















Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## BathysHawaii

A pic of my 1964 Volvo 1800 racing through the Tree Tunnel near Koloa..

If you'd like to see more, check out this video featuring my car at Petrolicious..

This Volvo P1800 is a Watchmaker's Design Cue - Petrolicious

Cheers, John


----------



## stingx

Hoboken Waterfront


----------



## soupy

Feb 2015, Himeji Castle


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## jideta




----------



## soupy




----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_5664.jpg


----------



## jideta

View attachment _DSC1813_HDR.jpg


HDR


----------



## jideta

View attachment _DSC0098.jpg


----------



## jideta

View attachment _DSC0438.jpg


----------



## jideta

View attachment _DSC4821.jpg


----------



## jideta

View attachment _DSC4872.jpg


----------



## Leekster

jideta said:


> View attachment 7976914


Nice shot.
What city?

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## jideta

Leekster said:


> Nice shot.
> What city?
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Honolulu! Aloha Tower on the bottom right


----------



## soupy

drive-by shot on the high speed rail


----------



## yurikim




----------



## anabuki




----------



## yurikim




----------



## Leekster

Rio










Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## jideta




----------



## yurikim




----------



## Leekster

yurikim said:


> View attachment 8015746


Looks like it's past her bedtime...

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster

anabuki said:


> View attachment 8006378
> 
> 
> View attachment 8006386
> 
> 
> View attachment 8006394
> 
> 
> View attachment 8006402


Been showing my friends pictures of your bike.
Fantastic paint job.
Warsaw right?

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## yurikim




----------



## Myman




----------



## anabuki

Leekster said:


> Been showing my friends pictures of your bike.
> Fantastic paint job.
> Warsaw right?
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Thank You. 
Yes, it's Warsaw Constitution Square.

And this is my "parade uniform" ;-)








Busa with 1:12 baby Busa...








and Busa in the nature 








Regards, fly high!
-anabuki


----------



## anabuki




----------



## anabuki

Specially for Leekster ;-)


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## kostasd87

Empire State Building view










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jideta




----------



## yurikim




----------



## Leekster

anabuki said:


> Specially for Leekster ;-)
> 
> View attachment 8028474
> 
> 
> View attachment 8028498


Nice ones!
Love the baby Buka. That parade uniform is fantastic!!!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## daddyKC

Sailing lessons in New Zealand


----------



## cchiu

Granville Public Market in Vancouver.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Leekster

anabuki said:


> View attachment 8040146
> 
> 
> View attachment 8040170
> 
> 
> View attachment 8040202
> 
> 
> View attachment 8040242
> 
> 
> View attachment 8040250


Anabuki!
I just raced this truck in the Mexican 1000. We won our class.
Seems they are from the same idea!
































Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## jideta




----------



## Myman




----------



## yurikim




----------



## cchiu




----------



## jideta

first swell of summer?


----------



## Leekster

jideta said:


> first swell of summer?
> 
> View attachment 8048674


That looks like a Oahu north shore break.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## jideta

Leekster said:


> That looks like a Oahu north shore break.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


summer swell=south shore! Ala Moana Bowls...


----------



## jideta

Point Panics Oahu


----------



## anabuki

Today I took my Lamafa to the artificial lake close to Warsaw.
I think, he was so happy to see and feel some of the "real" water. ;-)


----------



## cchiu




----------



## Leekster

jideta said:


> summer swell=south shore! Ala Moana Bowls...


Nice!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster

Munich, today..



















Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## yurikim

Ljubljana, Slovenia


----------



## Tickywicket

Leekster said:


> Munich, today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Looks very "Victorian" nice light. Beifall!


----------



## Myman




----------



## yurikim




----------



## Toothbras

Crazy hair? I don't care.


----------



## Myman




----------



## jideta




----------



## eblackmo

I call this "wandering past your boss's desk and spotting his reading material" One thing you need to remember working for government. Is the government giveth and the government taketh away.


----------



## flying.fish

This when I am freediving with a Caretta Caretta at about 12 meters depth w/o weight and fins.









Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## Myman




----------



## yurikim

India, Humpi


----------



## cuthbert

My 1978 Nikon F2A with Nikkor 85mm "k" and other gadgets:



















Pics taken with my Pentax LX, 85mm f2 and Agfa Precisa 100 (E6 slide).


----------



## flying.fish

This is today, please note the song on the radio channel and kilometer counter 😊









Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## mediaokra

The Answer (HG2G) and a random non-duct-tape solution to a problem.


----------



## Myman




----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## Myman




----------



## jideta




----------



## Myman




----------



## yurikim




----------



## Myman




----------



## jideta

HDR


----------



## Myman




----------



## Ticonderoga




----------



## yurikim

Unexpected


----------



## cuthbert

Unusual watch pic:


----------



## anabuki




----------



## jideta

another day done...


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Richard-

Arts & Sciences area in Valencia Spain, truly stunning.


----------



## yurikim




----------



## MHe225

Most photos here are not really random. This one, sort of is. We were on a trip and I had not brought a camera, but my wife's (old) iPad takes pretty decent pictures too


----------



## Leekster

Family photo










Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## yurikim




----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## cuthbert




----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## jideta

my former collection of 'fabulous fifties.'
now I only own three 1.4s and a 1.2
oh and a 55 micro
and half those cameras are gone...


----------



## PrinceT

Nice day by the Bay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT

Tori Q

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT

I'm starting to like this thread

Xiao Long Bao & pork chop fried rice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT

Japanese lunch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthDavers

View of Boston


----------



## DarthDavers

Spray Can Art Installation. Boston ICA


----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_5949.jpg


saturday


----------



## DarthDavers

Din Tai Fung is the best!


----------



## PrinceT

Best milkshakes in town

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yurikim




----------



## jideta




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## yurikim




----------



## Leekster

yurikim said:


> View attachment 8211330
> View attachment 8211338
> View attachment 8211354
> View attachment 8211370
> View attachment 8211386


Nice! Great shots

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## cmdErrX

phnom penh, cambodia at the kings palace










Singapore










Angkor Wat


----------



## lvt

_I'm a professional [desk] diver._


----------



## lvt

_I'm a professional [desk] diver._


----------



## PrinceT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roadflare16

I think I'd classify as a semi-amateur photographer. Seems like people shoot for life, so I don't think I'm even an amateur until I hit 40.


----------



## roadflare16

And another


----------



## jideta




----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## PrinceT

Nice views after finishing my 9km mini hike this afternoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

Location?

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Leekster said:


> Location?
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Mt Faber, Singapore


----------



## imaCoolRobot

lunch


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## yurikim

Philippines


----------



## jideta




----------



## anabuki




----------



## mikewood

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jideta

high key


----------



## yurikim




----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## jideta




----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## mikewood

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tzakiel

Love the color and mood of this jideta


----------



## jideta

tzakiel said:


> Love the color and mood of this jideta


thanks!


----------



## jideta




----------



## yurikim




----------



## jideta




----------



## anabuki




----------



## jideta




----------



## jideta

the camera and the film


----------



## jideta

stack o'negatives


----------



## jideta




----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## yurikim

Philippines


----------



## psychosan

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## jajola




----------



## jideta




----------



## psychosan

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabac

Rain


----------



## cmdErrX

Downtown Miami


----------



## cmdErrX

Phnom Penh, Cambodia


----------



## anabuki

Szczecin, Baltic Sea port, 80 km offshore...


----------



## jideta

chucks


----------



## jideta

...like watches?


----------



## Leekster

Miami Beach
Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## yurikim

Thailand, Ancient Siam park


----------



## Myman




----------



## cmdErrX

Tra Vinh, Vietnam


----------



## cmdErrX




----------



## jideta




----------



## jideta




----------



## yurikim

Globe of Paris


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Scooters 2.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

Stones.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## anabuki




----------



## jideta

View attachment 15614916068_6349dfe646_o.jpg


----------



## psychosan

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## jideta




----------



## jideta




----------



## *El Ocho 1*

All these sunset pics......

Sunset 11.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

KW 6-10.2.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

Sunset 7.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## Myman




----------



## jideta

ceramics is my real gig


----------



## catsteeth

My widows sill with amaryllis in flower. In know the gardens over grown, I'm a reluctant gardener. I sort of do the minimum admissible so as not to let the neighborhood down.








Edit: it looked much crisper on the phone and tablet, I'm not sure why it has come out so poorly here.
Sent from my X98 Plus(A5C8) using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman




----------



## yurikim




----------



## ddavidsonmd

Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfon

jideta said:


> View attachment 8435858


Developing times? Which developer?

Cheers
Alfonso


----------



## jideta

Alfon said:


> Developing times? Which developer?
> 
> Cheers
> Alfonso


xtol 1:1


----------



## Alfon

Thanks. Never used that. I used mainly Rodinal, D-76 and ID-11. Very classic. Recently, for the last five years, I'm using 510-pyro.


----------



## jideta

Alfon said:


> Thanks. Never used that. I used mainly Rodinal, D-76 and ID-11. Very classic. Recently, for the last five years, I'm using 510-pyro.


I have Rodinal that I'll occasionally use for PanF. Used to use D76, but like my results with Xtol. The pyro I've seen looks nice but since I develop in my kitchen sink I'm hesitant to try it. You can see my results in the B&W thread.


----------



## Myman




----------



## jideta




----------



## yurikim




----------



## Myman




----------



## Civilguy007

In the cemetery of Old Mission Santa Barbara










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman




----------



## lvt

_I'm a professional [desk] diver._


----------



## jideta




----------



## Myman




----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_6073.jpg


summer job
teaching ceramics to kids


----------



## yurikim




----------



## Myman




----------



## ddavidsonmd

Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SynMike




----------



## SynMike




----------



## SynMike




----------



## whoa

Wife holding some confetti at a Muse concert a few weeks back!

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## jideta




----------



## lvt

Quadka said:


> My favourite, Illy Cortado


You definitely have good taste, sir 

_I'm a professional [desk] diver._


----------



## jideta




----------



## yurikim




----------



## jideta




----------



## yurikim




----------



## Myman




----------



## jideta




----------



## ehansen




----------



## PrinceT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX

Miami, FL


----------



## cmdErrX

Port of Miami


----------



## yurikim




----------



## jideta




----------



## lvt

Old house next to a modern building.

_I'm a professional [desk] diver._


----------



## yurikim

Croatia


----------



## jideta




----------



## yankeexpress

Cape Cod


----------



## Crate410

On the way to Oman. Not my subpar photography though. My uncles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobPagNY




----------



## mango_420

Algoma WI End May of 2016

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_420

Custer State Park, Harney Peak trail July 4, 2016

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_420

$4 pounders at Mt Rushmore. 'Murica!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yurikim




----------



## Falco 67

Park flooded after heavy rain.


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## jideta




----------



## Falco 67

The house of my parents:









... near the Como lake!!!


----------



## cmdErrX

Nassau


----------



## jideta




----------



## PrinceT

Iced ying yong tea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT

Korean bingsu dessert

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## citjet




----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## yurikim




----------



## psychosan

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

What city please?

Beautiful shot.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## yurikim




----------



## louisuchiha

Just my favorite action figure


----------



## imaCoolRobot

My lunch


----------



## anabuki




----------



## yurikim




----------



## Badabingbadaboom

Nothing like a beautiful day in the Keys!!


----------



## Badabingbadaboom




----------



## ddavidsonmd

Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthDavers

Great picture. Makes me want to take a vacation lol


----------



## Myman




----------



## DarthDavers

New Bay Bridge (long exposure)*Save**Save*​


----------



## DarthDavers

where was this taken?



Myman said:


> View attachment 8738770


----------



## DarthDavers

This is a beautiful shot!!


yurikim said:


> View attachment 8713682


----------



## DarthDavers

Last trip to Thailand


----------



## louisuchiha

Just me and my toys, hahahaha


----------



## yurikim

Moscow from the crane


----------



## Myman

DarthDavers said:


> where was this taken?


Elephant Gate Temple - Bali


----------



## DarthDavers

Shot of a temple on my trip to Cambodia


----------



## yurikim

Thailand, Samui girls )


----------



## jideta




----------



## yurikim

Singapore


----------



## Lemonhead400

Just COOL


----------



## CastorTroy3

Yurkim - where do you live and what do you that you encounter these diverse and beautiful subjects. How do you get all these beautiful woman to let you take their photos?


----------



## yurikim

CastorTroy3 said:


> Yurkim - where do you live and what do you that you encounter these diverse and beautiful subjects. How do you get all these beautiful woman to let you take their photos?


It's easy: I live in Moscow, Russia and I am photographer


----------



## CastorTroy3

yurikim said:


> It's easy: I live in Moscow, Russia and I am photographer


Ahh Moscow the most beautiful women in the world and the professional factor makes me understand why your pictures are strictly 10s. A master of your craft my friend. A master of your craft.


----------



## Blacktocomm

I am not a photographer but I like to take pictures of some of my outdoor adventures.


----------



## cmdErrX




----------



## *El Ocho 1*

836_4.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## yurikim

India, Maharashtra


----------



## Myman




----------



## davelemi

Early morning in Boston


----------



## consum3r

Found Waldo in Shinjuku.
Shocked to find out he's Japanese.
And a busker.

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## Quadka

Smallest bridge between two countries, Morokulien, Sweden-Norway:



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

Quadka said:


> Smallest bridge between two countries, Morokulien, Sweden-Norway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That is awesome.
Thanks for sharing.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Sxgt

A quick snap from Graceland


----------



## Quadka




----------



## CdnCarat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CdnCarat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sxgt




----------



## yurikim

Let's dance!


----------



## Chemical442

Took the kids here last week to give them some history lessons. Because America. ❤


----------



## yurikim

Moscow never sleeps


----------



## consum3r

yurikim said:


> Moscow never sleeps


Nor do you, it would seem.
I'm a fan now. keep 'em coming!

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## BNR

HDR of my shop a few years ago.


----------



## psychosan

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yurikim




----------



## kit7

Posed^^^but I still like it.

Sparks.....


----------



## Nokie

Great welding pix. Love the sparks and use of lighting.


----------



## PrinceT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

B-17 at Oshkosh this week










Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## iridemotorcycles

Hey, Giants win. About time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## DarthDavers

my boxer Kobe


----------



## DarthDavers

lol



consum3r said:


> Found Waldo in Shinjuku.
> Shocked to find out he's Japanese.
> And a busker.
> 
> Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## psychosan

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## hahaha3111




----------



## hahaha3111




----------



## StufflerMike

Venice at night


----------



## yurikim

Uglich, Russia


----------



## Myman

Mount Batur


----------



## PrinceT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX

I took this back in the early 90's while visiting the Capitol building in Louisiana. The "Design" is repetitive along and entire wall, this is just a single panel of the several that cover the one section.


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## yurikim

India, Hampi


----------



## Rigger73

I'll try and not hog this thread, but I am a keen amatuer photographer.

Love doing wildlife and landscapes. Being a Scot from the highlands, I love a good scenic view and would kill to visit some locations round the world - Agra, India or Yellowstone Park. Would love to visit Japan too.

These photos are from a local small airshow we had this weekend. Safe to say the Mustang stole the show. The thrum and roar of that Merlin engine sent the hairs on the back of your neck up on end.

The Pitts was driven by a mental pilot. Good to watch though.


----------



## Damir Galic




----------



## theblotted

A trip to Rome...


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## yurikim

Vienna


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## anabuki

15 of August - Polish Army Day (1920 Warsaw Battle Anniversary)
Hell March afterparty 














































































Hey guys, look at "9 o'clock!" ;-)







:-D


----------



## psychosan

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## yurikim




----------



## yurikim

Thailand


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Grangestone.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

Uplights_4.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

Watch&Ring.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Rigger73

*El Ocho 1* said:


> Grangestone.jpg


I've an Uncle and Aunt who are from Dufftown, and I'm a keen Speyside whisky drinker myself. Never heard or seen this stuff before. How does it compare to a Glenlivet or Glenfiddich?

the photos by the way are nicely done though .


----------



## ellzar

Monster ramen at gojiro ramen in Vancouver.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1

This seems pretty random.


----------



## theblotted

Paris.


----------



## Civilguy007

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## yurikim




----------



## theblotted

Paris II - The Louvre series


----------



## theblotted

Paris III


----------



## yurikim




----------



## SwilsonFL

Summertime in Florida


----------



## theblotted

Paris IV


----------



## lvt

_I'm a professional [desk] diver._


----------



## lvt

_I'm a professional [desk] diver._


----------



## Rigger73

Love the shot of the Mona Lisa and only the lady looking back at you.


----------



## psychosan

Cyprus last year this time...I miss it!

























Sent from space


----------



## theblotted

Barcelona.


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Rigger73 said:


> Love the shot of the Mona Lisa and only the lady looking back at you.


Same, the girl looking back just makes that photo!


----------



## yurikim

Indonesia


----------



## wtma

Great shots buddy!!
That last pic of a kid wearing elementary school uniform just reminds me of my childhood.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theblotted

Thank you Rigger73 and Gunnar_917 for the kind words! 

Yes that Mona Lisa was a very lucky shot. Def helped that the girl had a similar long hair and the telling gaze. 

Sometimes, it's more fascinating to watch the people than the museum; both artwork in their own.


----------



## theblotted

Ibiza&#8230;


----------



## Drudge

A WW1 memorial park in my home town:


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yurikim




----------



## nowimnothing

Took this a few months ago.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen

Flo's Hot Dogs, York, Maine


----------



## rockroyalty




----------



## rockroyalty




----------



## rockroyalty




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## cmdErrX




----------



## theblotted

Roma II...


----------



## nowimnothing

Sticking with the Italian theme I guess.


----------



## ellzar

Was cleaning out the garage and found a bag of random 2010 Olympics mascot plushes

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## yurikim




----------



## fastfras

Took these the other day...


----------



## theblotted

Rome/Vatican...


----------



## cmdErrX

Snapped this out the car window on my way to the Akron/Canton (Ohio) airport. Corn field with a gas well site in the far back left. That's not a UFO in the top right :-d


----------



## Rigger73

Bit of a mixed bag from me over the last 10 years or so.








Eurasian owl (iirc), near Sleaford - 2006








Common Bumble bee, back garden this year.








Common Garden Spider. About 12mm or 1/2" in real life - 2006








Surf Beach, just east of Port Stanley, Falkland Islands - 2006








Sligachan Bridge, Isle of Skye - 2006








Air GP competitor, Valletta, Malta - 2006

View attachment Istanbul Day 2_20-20_Panorama1_Edit1.jpg

Istanbul sunset, Turkey - 2005.

Below;
Red Backed Hawk, near Port Howard, West Falkland - 2006.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## kronological

A flock of non-Asian Seagulls. :-d


----------



## Skeptical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## theblotted

Amsterdam...


----------



## Timely decision

Huntington beach with my son....







That is one tomboy I've got there...







The sister hobbits watchin the sun fall on the beach..







Happy sixteenth sweetheart....







My wife, love of my life...
​


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theblotted

Amsterdam II...


----------



## theblotted

Prague...


----------



## psychosan

Bahrain national theatre 









Sent from space


----------



## anabuki




----------



## BevHillsTrainer

Malibu, CA 6:15 am


----------



## yurikim

Cyprus weekend


----------



## anabuki

One day on fishing by Masuria Lakes ;-)


----------



## yankeexpress

Photo of my iPad taken at sea at sunrise headed ESE to San Juan from Florida using iNavX. Ship's position is the blue icon on the upper left on the plotted track to destination. Compass course, speed, Lat/Lon position, time to go, distance to go, cross track error and other data are across the top of the iPad screen.


----------



## yankeexpress

Photo of my iPad taken at sea at sunrise headed ESE to San Juan from Florida using iNavX. Ship's position is the blue icon on the upper left on the plotted track to destination. Compass course, speed, Lat/Lon position, time to go, distance to go, cross track error and other data are across the top of the iPad screen.


----------



## aahyuup

Cheers! 100 posts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yurikim




----------



## Mathy

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Double Brown Trout 
Beaverhead River, Montana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 9358778
> 
> Double Brown Trout
> Beaverhead River, Montana
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So which one is you? Do quite a bit of fishing myself. Mostly bass though.


----------



## JDCfour

59yukon01 said:


> So which one is you? Do quite a bit of fishing myself. Mostly bass though.


I'm the one snapping the pic . The guy holding the fish is our guide since they won't let you touch the fish you catch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theblotted

Prague II...


----------



## Rigger73

View attachment IMG_1045.jpg


----------



## theblotted

Zurich&#8230;


----------



## Jimi182

What does it mean...










Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rigger73

Focus!


----------



## nowimnothing

If you wanna make an omelette, you gotta crash a few Lamborghinis.


----------



## theblotted

Zurich II&#8230;


----------



## bjtiger75




----------



## McCarthy

2015 NYC street shot at red light. SONY A7R, 35mm 1.4 ZEISS, Photoshop, Photomatix.


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Rigger73

Rigger73 said:


> Focus!
> View attachment 9399770


Just wanted to repost this.

Stripe - the cat in the picture - died 2 days ago. Never had a better pet, along with his brother (thankfully still with us) - cat or dog. Bags of character, and never a scratch drawn on me or the missus once.

Knocked down by some-one speeding in the residential area. He'll be missed.

RIP wee guy - you were a smasher.


----------



## yurikim




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## userealwasabi

Username checks out?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

yurikim said:


> View attachment 9440170


I think I just found my new desktop wallpaper.
My wife approves as well. :-!


----------



## Guest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvertouran




----------



## Silvertouran

Taken with a Canon Powershot with 50x optical zoom.


----------



## Silvertouran

This rare ladybird has 2 different coloured wings


----------



## theblotted

Zurich III...


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvertouran

Swan fights wife for e-cig


----------



## theblotted

Zurich IV...


----------



## Leekster

Rigger73 said:


> Just wanted to repost this.
> 
> Stripe - the cat in the picture - died 2 days ago. Never had a better pet, along with his brother (thankfully still with us) - cat or dog. Bags of character, and never a scratch drawn on me or the missus once.
> 
> Knocked down by some-one speeding in the residential area. He'll be missed.
> 
> RIP wee guy - you were a smasher.


Sorry for your loss.
That sucks.
A great pet becomes a great friend and leaves a big hole in our lives when lost.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Rigger73

Leekster said:


> Sorry for your loss.
> That sucks.
> A great pet becomes a great friend and leaves a big hole in our lives when lost.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Thank you Leekster. I'm away again, offshore - and the banter with the lads that I work with has been a great medicine. Mrs Rigger and I were in the dumps, no doubt about it. Doesn't matter if it's a cat, dog or something more exotic. If you interact, and put love and emotion into that pet - it's gonna hurt when they are taken away from you.


----------



## Leekster

Rigger73 said:


> Thank you Leekster. I'm away again, offshore - and the banter with the lads that I work with has been a great medicine. Mrs Rigger and I were in the dumps, no doubt about it. Doesn't matter if it's a cat, dog or something more exotic. If you interact, and put love and emotion into that pet - it's gonna hurt when they are taken away from you.


Dude,
I worked offshore for years.
Mostly with Diamond offshore but also Chevron, Halliburton, Schlumberger, and several others. I worked GOM, UK, Thailand, Norway. Ect.. I did process consulting mostly. Jobs are thin right now.
Stay safe out there!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## yurikim

Office girls


----------



## supawabb




----------



## theblotted

Hamburg...


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Leekster

Just finished the preflight.
Headed to Brazil.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## theblotted

Hamburg II...


----------



## ursamajor




----------



## Moonshine Runner




----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## ursamajor

Canon SX510HS with CHDK, 60s exposure.


----------



## ursamajor

Too big to attach it here. Just click it one more time for full res.

https://postimg.cc/image/nvdja2y9z/full/


----------



## Gunnar_917

ursamajor said:


> Too big to attach it here. Just click it one more time for full res.
> 
> https://postimg.cc/image/nvdja2y9z/full/


stunning!

what are the specs for that shot?


----------



## ursamajor

Briefly> nine videos taken with a modified full HD webcam (Microsoft Lifecam Studio) through my little Mak127/1500, then stacked each of them with Registax, then panorama from these 9 resulting images. As the matter of fact, it's not so easy how it seems> needs much time and powerful hardware for processing.

See here videos, on my channel> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTRQhknw3TRpvd3krNk71BA
See photos on my astrophotoblog> Per aspera ad astra...









The video>


----------



## Leekster

ursamajor said:


> Briefly> nine videos taken with a modified full HD webcam (Microsoft Lifecam Studio) through my little Mak127/1500, then stacked each of them with Registax, then panorama from these 9 resulting images. As the matter of fact, it's not so easy how it seems> needs much time and powerful hardware for processing.
> 
> See here videos, on my channel> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTRQhknw3TRpvd3krNk71BA
> See photos on my astrophotoblog> Per aspera ad astra...
> 
> View attachment 9539538
> 
> 
> The video>


Wow!
That is super cool!!

What do they call you, "Galileo"?

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## ursamajor

Galileo was the guy with Jupiter.


----------



## yurikim

Autumn in Moscow


----------



## theblotted

Hamburg III...


----------



## ursamajor

Enisala Stronghold.


----------



## Leekster

ursamajor said:


> Galileo was the guy with Jupiter.
> 
> View attachment 9540658


Ok, we can call you Cassini.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## theblotted

Hamburg IV...


----------



## yurikim




----------



## Myman




----------



## Leekster

FLIR









Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## ursamajor

Prahova Valley, Bucegi Mountains, Romania.


----------



## yurikim




----------



## theblotted

Hamburg IV&#8230;


----------



## ursamajor

Canon SX510HS.


----------



## theblotted

Hamburg V...


----------



## nolte




----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## bjtiger75

Probably the last rose of the season at my house as I'm cutting all my shrubs back for fall and winter.









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## czmperbc

The view from my living room window. (Fogo Island, off the north coast of Newfoundland)

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## czmperbc

Oops, sorry for the doubled-up pic... not sure how that happened, but I am unable to get back in to edit it.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## czmperbc

Another shot of the shoreline directly in front of our house on Fogo Island. (hopefully it won't be a double post again!)

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## steviecrawford_




----------



## Zweig

Paris. Saint-Lazare station.


----------



## primabaleron

Arabian horses stud farm in Poland ...and old Benz


----------



## theblotted

Leekster said:


> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


I see what you did there&#8230; lol


----------



## theblotted

My cousin is quite a character...


----------



## yurikim

Thailand


----------



## czmperbc

Our daughter's RCMP (Royal Canadian Mounted Police) graduation ceremony. In the next two photos she is at the RCMP Cenotaph paying her respects to the list of the 237 "Mounties" killed in the line of duty.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## theblotted

Berlin...


----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073

Huge congrats to your daughter. Also kudos to you and your wife for doing such a great job.
Where will she be posted?



czmperbc said:


> Our daughter's RCMP (Royal Canadian Mounted Police) graduation ceremony. In the next two photos she is at the RCMP Cenotaph paying her respects to the list of the 237 "Mounties" killed in the line of duty.
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland
> 
> View attachment 9651834
> 
> 
> View attachment 9651882
> 
> 
> View attachment 9651898


----------



## czmperbc

zed073 said:


> Huge congrats to your daughter. Also kudos to you and your wife for doing such a great job.
> Where will she be posted?


Thank-you zed073; much appreciated! She is posted in Red Deer, Alberta since graduating from the academy in Saskatchewan last February... no small feat for a female at the tender age of just 20! (Very proud parents here!) Ever since she was a little girl her dream was to one day become a police officer... and not just any police officer... she had to be a _Mountie_! And through a LOT of hard work and determination she stuck to her plan, followed her dream. No shortage of exciting (and often _terrifying_) stories to tell Mom and Dad!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## theblotted

Berlin II...


----------



## czmperbc

An assortment of photos taken near our oceanfront home on the western shore of Fogo Island, off the north coast of Newfoundland. We consider ourselves very fortunate to be living in such a scenic part of the world. A photographer's dream!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland

Deep Bay evening panorama








Black Head Cove








On the Lion's Den Trail








Traditional Fogo Island punt








Sandy Cove beach in July








Our "Mountie" daughter admiring the view








Iceberg in front of our house








Icebergs in town of Tilting








Frozen shoreline in front of our house in February








Town of Fogo








Old homestead in Tilting


----------



## zed073

^^^

Incredible scenery Glen. Truly breathtaking.

Before I retired from DND I was fortunate enough to work on a collaborative project with the RCMP.
I saw first hand how professional and dedicated they are.

Keep those photos coming.

Cheers....Brian

PS. What do you use to take your photos?


----------



## zed073




----------



## czmperbc

zed073 said:


> Incredible scenery Glen. Truly breathtaking. Before I retired from DND I was fortunate enough to work on a collaborative project with the RCMP. I saw first hand how professional and dedicated they are. Keep those photos coming.
> Cheers....Brian
> PS. What do you use to take your photos?


Thanks Brian, happy to hear that you liked the posted photos. I must admit to having a bit of an advantage, being surrounded by such breathtakingly scenic beauty at every turn, here on Fogo Island. I shoot with a wide assortment of gear, both digital and film. I have a pretty extensive collection of vintage/antique cameras; some dating back a century, but my main go-to cameras are my four Sony Alpha-series dslrs. (A200, A500, A550, SLT-A57) The first photo shows my dslr bodies and ten lenses for them. The second pic shows about a third of my vintage collection.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## zed073

That's one impressive collection Glen. 
Here in Ottawa we have plenty of nice spots to go for photography but we just have to look a bit harder.

I've been a Pentax lover since the 70's. I started with an Asahi Pentax SP1000 SLR and now I use a Pentax K-S2.
In between I used a couple of DSLR Pentax models.

I bought my wife a Nikon D5300 and she's becoming quite a good photographer.

I'd like to grab a full frame someday but I'll need to safe a few bucks first.
Being a pensioner makes it a bit difficult to have all the toys I want.


----------



## ursamajor

SX510HS


----------



## ursamajor

Trinity.


----------



## Leekster

czmperbc said:


> Thanks Brian, happy to hear that you liked the posted photos. I must admit to having a bit of an advantage, being surrounded by such breathtakingly scenic beauty at every turn, here on Fogo Island. I shoot with a wide assortment of gear, both digital and film. I have a pretty extensive collection of vintage/antique cameras; some dating back a century, but my main go-to cameras are my four Sony Alpha-series dslrs. (A200, A500, A550, SLT-A57) The first photo shows my dslr bodies and ten lenses for them. The second pic shows about a third of my vintage collection.
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland
> 
> View attachment 9702586
> 
> 
> View attachment 9702594


Dude,
Fantastic shots. Fogo is super cool.
What on earth do people do for work up there?

Congrats on your daughter by the way.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Neeko

From the South Okanagan Valley, BC


----------



## czmperbc

Leekster said:


> Dude, Fantastic shots. Fogo is super cool. What on earth do people do for work up there? Congrats on your daughter by the way. Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Thanks Leekster; your kind words are much appreciated! Most people here work in either commercial fishing or tourism. My wife, for instance, is employed at the ultra-exclusive ($1,800-$5,000/night) Fogo Island Inn. Google it... this place is truly amazing... recent guests include Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau, actress Gwyneth Paltrow, and US Ambassador to Canada, Bruce Heyman. We have lived in four different provinces, but nothing beats Fogo Island, Newfoundland when it comes to quality of life. No pollution, no crime, no traffic, no noise... not a Walmart, freeway, or even a stoplight in sight. The doors are never locked and the keys always stay in the ignition. (not kidding) It's like we are stuck back in time... not necessarily a bad thing. Our own little modern-day Mayberry, if you will... and you can still buy an oceanfront home here for under a hundred grand!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Leekster

czmperbc said:


> Thanks Leekster; your kind words are much appreciated! Most people here work in either commercial fishing or tourism. My wife, for instance, is employed at the ultra-exclusive ($1,800-$5,000/night) Fogo Island Inn. Google it... this place is truly amazing... recent guests include Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau, actress Gwyneth Paltrow, and US Ambassador to Canada, Bruce Heyman. We have lived in four different provinces, but nothing beats Fogo Island, Newfoundland when it comes to quality of life. No pollution, no crime, no traffic, no noise... not a Walmart, freeway, or even a stoplight in sight. The doors are never locked and the keys always stay in the ignition. (not kidding) It's like we are stuck back in time... not necessarily a bad thing. Our own little modern-day Mayberry, if you will... and you can still buy an oceanfront home here for under a hundred grand!
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland


I've heard great things from all my friends that have been.
Looks fantastic and I bet you get some great northern lights.

My family is half Canadian so maybe it's time I visited.

Obviously it's safe because you have such a hand picked police force!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## theblotted

Berlin III...


----------



## czmperbc

Leekster said:


> I've heard great things from all my friends that have been.
> Looks fantastic and I bet you get some great northern lights.
> 
> My family is half Canadian so maybe it's time I visited.
> 
> Obviously it's safe because you have such a hand picked police force!
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Leekster, you're right about the northern lights. And yes, you really should plan to visit this fine province some day. As we Newfoundlanders like to say, _"our door is always open and the coffee pot is always on"_!

Oh yeah, and I just sent you a private message!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## yurikim




----------



## MDT IT

My beautiful experiment , superluminova & Methyl _methacrylate...

Cool light!








_


----------



## amac84

Camping pond-side with my girl!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## yurikim




----------



## engr.pol

"Random Photo"










"High Rise"


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## ehansen




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Black5

ehansen said:


>


Mmmmmm....
Donuts....
They wouldn't have lasted long enough to be photographed in mu house.

Sent from my dooverlacky watchamacallit


----------



## vese

Not my best photo but one of my all time favorite cars.


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## MHe225

Took this photo less than an hour ago from my patio. Too bad there is no sound to go with the visual.


----------



## zed073

Tried to get a good shot of the supermoon last night but this is the best I could get.
Going to try again tonight and see if I can get a sharper image.

Focal length: 500mm (35mm equiv 750mm)
Shutter speed: 1/250 sec
F-stop: f/10
ISO speed: ISO-100

Photo created: 2016-11-13 7:53 PM


----------



## yurikim




----------



## imaCoolRobot

My supermoon


----------



## anabuki




----------



## anabuki




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Tempelhof Air Field


----------



## anabuki




----------



## PrinceT

Ba Chor Mee; Kway Teow noodles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT

Mee Pok noodles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










New boots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb-85




----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## phatning

Sort of watch related... #analog #ilfordhp5+


----------



## yurikim

Moscow


----------



## horolicious




----------



## Silvertouran




----------



## Leekster

I really dislike winter....

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

Hobbies. building motorcycles...


----------



## phatning

There are a lot of great photos here. Guess watch and camera collections both fall under G.A.S. (gear acquiring syndrom)...


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## StufflerMike

Heidelberg ?


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Leekster

stuffler said:


> Heidelberg ?


Nailed it!
Well done Sir!!

It was cold there this week, but the Gluhwine helped.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

phatning said:


> There are a lot of great photos here. Guess watch and camera collections both fall under G.A.S. (gear acquiring syndrom)...


It's possible to appreciate watches without the massive need to acquire. Possible to take great photos with very minimal gear.


----------



## lvt




----------



## yurikim

Nepal


----------



## PrinceT

Yummy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yurikim

Today in Pokhara, Nepal


----------



## odinslostcandy




----------



## PrinceT

Winter wonderland, gardens by the Bay 2016

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen

Downtown Crossing, Boston MA


----------



## yurikim

Nepal


----------



## yurikim

Nepal, Sarangkot.


----------



## PrinceT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## WreckDiver1321

I'll just dump a few of my favorites here 

Rundle Mountain, Banff Na, AB, Canada


Consolation Lakes, Banff National Park, AB, Canada


Johnston Canyon, Banff National Park, AB, Canada


East Rosebud Lake, Alpine, Montana


Radium Hot Springs, Kootenay National Park, BC, Canada


Moraine Lake, Banff National Park, AB, Canada


Going-to-the-Sun Road, Glacier National Park, Montana


Avalanche Gorge, Glacier National Park, Montana


Swiftcurrent Lake, Glacier National Park, Montana


Goose Lake Jeep Trail, Cooke City, Montana


Sheep Mountain, Cooke City, Montana


----------



## watchobs

WreckDiver1321 said:


> I'll just dump a few of my favorites here
> 
> You sir have laid down an awe inspiring dump ;-) ! This is without a doubt the best WIS random thread ever.


----------



## Crate410

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phatning

Beautiful set!



WreckDiver1321 said:


> I'll just dump a few of my favorites here
> 
> Rundle Mountain, Banff Na, AB, Canada
> 
> 
> Consolation Lakes, Banff National Park, AB, Canada
> 
> 
> Johnston Canyon, Banff National Park, AB, Canada
> 
> 
> East Rosebud Lake, Alpine, Montana
> 
> 
> Radium Hot Springs, Kootenay National Park, BC, Canada
> 
> 
> Moraine Lake, Banff National Park, AB, Canada
> 
> 
> Going-to-the-Sun Road, Glacier National Park, Montana
> 
> 
> Avalanche Gorge, Glacier National Park, Montana
> 
> 
> Swiftcurrent Lake, Glacier National Park, Montana
> 
> 
> Goose Lake Jeep Trail, Cooke City, Montana
> 
> 
> Sheep Mountain, Cooke City, Montana


----------



## phatning

Curious George!


----------



## ehansen




----------



## watchobs




----------



## WreckDiver1321

watchobs said:


> You sir have laid down an awe inspiring dump ! This is without a doubt the best WIS random thread ever.





phatning said:


> Beautiful set!


Well gents, I believe you just requested an encore!

Banff National Park, AB, Canada


Atop Monument Peak, 11,000 feet, near Big Timber, Montana


Beartooth Plateau, Wyoming


Devil's Tower, Sundance, Wyoming


Crazy Mountains, Reed Point, Montana


Naples Pier Beach, Naples, Florida


Flathead Lake, Bigfork, Montana


Beartooth Scenic Highway, Red Lodge, Montana


Swan Mountains, Seeley Lake, Montana


Boulder River Valley, Big Timber, Montana


West Boulder Road, Livingston, Montana


Devil's Canyon, Fort Smith, Montana


I've been a few places. 

I'm fortunate to live in a really beautiful state.


----------



## Chasen KM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious

Traveling North America's deadliest highway, or when in Rome....

More ? of ⌚ on Insta?


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Mathy

Santa bring me the SmackDown.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX

A trip home to Ohio proves to be a reminder of why I now live in Florida


----------



## ehansen

NYC Central Park, taken yesterday...


----------



## horolicious

PARADISE found, now looking for 72 virgins.

More ? of ⌚ on Insta?


----------



## SunnyOrange

Some photos of fantastic Malta, from 2006. , we deliberately left the date on each picture, to remember exactly when we were there.

In the air... brrrr








One street in Sliema








Maltese bus








Local fishermen








Vintage car








The sea


----------



## PATCOOK




----------



## Toothbras

My 5 year old face-swapped with the dog


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Toothbras said:


> My 5 year old face-swapped with the dog


If you're a Full Metal Alchemist fan you know that doesn't end well.


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini




----------



## anabuki




----------



## ehansen

(this is a photo of the back of a t-shirt...)


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In




----------



## JRobinson




----------



## anabuki




----------



## BalooSD

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In

......"Rosco" keep laughing at me because I keep wearing my "new" Deep Blue...


----------



## PrinceT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen




----------



## Tomas Kitas

Current desktop background of my laptop. 
#Malbork #Castle #HDR


----------



## anabuki




----------



## r171pt

Hope you like one of my first attempts. Need a macro lens ASAP


----------



## Tomas Kitas

r171pt said:


> Hope you like one of my first attempts. Need a macro lens ASAP


What brand watch is it?


----------



## ehansen

Tomas Kitas said:


> What brand watch is it?


Blancpain, Fifty Fathoms.


----------



## yurikim




----------



## r171pt

ehansen said:


> Blancpain, Fifty Fathoms.


Exactly one of my grails, with a fantastic history.


----------



## xcellr8tion

yurikim said:


> View attachment 10822298


What do we have here?


----------



## horolicious

Spring in February

More ? of ⌚ on Insta?


----------



## anabuki




----------



## ehansen

anabuki said:


> View attachment 10849234
> 
> 
> View attachment 10849250
> 
> 
> View attachment 10849258


Do tell, what is this location and strange rock formations?


----------



## anabuki

ehansen said:


> Do tell, what is this location and strange rock formations?


This is Cala de Baladrar Beach Bar. 
Half way from Calp to Moraira, Spain. Nice place. Not so crowded. Especially in the winter time. ;-)

https://goo.gl/maps/HBXmchX7SZL2









Regards.


----------



## spencer17

r171pt said:


> Hope you like one of my first attempts. Need a macro lens ASAP


Nice job for your first attempt. One recommendation I would make is not putting the watermark over the subject and instead, in the corner.


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## HanWatchHan




----------



## spencer17




----------



## PrinceT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire




----------



## yurikim

Thai life


----------



## horolicious

More 📷 of ⌚ on Insta📨


----------



## ehansen




----------



## Matt0129




----------



## WreckDiver1321

I've got a few new ones to share.

My dog, Scout.


Sykes Ridge rising over the high desert surrounding the Bighorn Canyon, WY.


Sunset over Bighorn Lake, WY.


Bighorn Mountain range, northern WY.


----------



## yurikim




----------



## odinslostcandy

View attachment rowdy3 (3).jpg


Just got a real camera


----------



## lvt




----------



## Time In




----------



## AncientSerpent

Peanut









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

AncientSerpent said:


> Peanut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## yurikim

Thailand, Koh Samui






























i


----------



## odinslostcandy

View attachment rowdy6.1.jpg


playing with iso


----------



## SlashIROC

Alot of guys will realize my huge love revolves around roadtrips and racing. These are some photos from a Trip my group took back a few years ago.. We started in NY and did about 250 miles that day and ended up at the top of Mount Greylock in MA.


----------



## AVC0002

My old seats for auburn games. War eagle


----------



## phatning

Columbia University


----------



## WhoIsI

Wall painting










Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## yurikim




----------



## csyoon

Taken on 35mm film. Nikkor 35-105 AF from the pedestal of the statue of liberty. Ektar 100


----------



## JDCfour

Concord Point Lighthouse 
Havre De Grace, Maryland

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen

... what?


----------



## fish70




----------



## fish70




----------



## fish70

Sauron does Tokyo


----------



## Watch Mechanic

​


----------



## ehansen




----------



## ehansen




----------



## cmdErrX




----------



## imaCoolRobot

Experiments in gastronomy


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX




----------



## PrinceT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX




----------



## yurikim

Rain in Bandipur, Nepal


----------



## fish70




----------



## Medic1013

Tiny bugs today on a branch


----------



## yurikim

Thailand


----------



## czmperbc

My wife and I have just returned home to Canada after six weeks in Africa. We were traveling throughout Uganda; I took 4,800+ photos on this trip. We have dedicated our lives to charity work/humanitarian aid, so a great many of our photographs are of the various charity projects which we are involved in, although I do also enjoy landscapes/nature/portraiture. Here are some downsized samples from my latest "Africa Candid Portraits" series. (all of these images were captured in a very remote region of Western Uganda during February-March/2017)

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## anabuki

selfie ;-)


----------



## Silvertouran

View attachment image.jpg


View attachment image.jpg


View attachment image.jpg


----------



## fish70

In Berlin for a couple of weeks and decided to stop by to look at their used Speedmasters.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Brimstone




----------



## Brimstone




----------



## czmperbc

I took these pics a few days ago, after we were hit by a severe spring blizzard. (Fogo Island, off the northeast coast of Newfoundland)

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## czmperbc

Starting to dig our way out!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## PrinceT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odinslostcandy




----------



## stonehead887

This this near Oakham last week









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster




----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Ohmzx

random!


----------



## McCarthy

Ohmzx said:


> random!


----------



## McCarthy

Double post.

PS: You guys need to fix the forum software! And find a proper hoster... this must be the slowest server around.


----------



## SteveJ




----------



## SteveJ




----------



## odinslostcandy

Astrophotography


----------



## fish70

From my Paris trip last week. I just have an iPad 2 mini to work with. Half the time I can't see the shot on the screen.


----------



## Silvertouran

Daffy Duck is alive

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## fish70

Silvertouran said:


> Daffy Duck is alive
> 
> View attachment 11675562


The Egyptian God of Frustration!


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Ossamanity

Grand canyons and a random hike in LA









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## topol2

.


----------



## psychosan

Photo with a Hero 4 and Double exposure with snapseed.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Ryan_YYC

Photo of sculpture in Calgary, Alberta called "Wonderland" AKA big mesh head


----------



## arbyjr

SteveJ said:


> View attachment 11662506
> 
> 
> View attachment 11662530


I was thinking that your tractor was lookiong a little sad, until I seen the plane...

Nice pictures...


----------



## SteveJ

arbyjr said:


> I was thinking that your tractor was lookiong a little sad, until I seen the plane...
> 
> Nice pictures...


Thanks.
The tractor is just well used, but it was sad because it was last fall going into winter when I took that photo.
That plane was why we lost power for a couple of days last month. He tried to make an emergency landing on the highway and bounced off of the power lines and ended up as you see it on the other side of the highway. The pilot walked away uninjured.


----------



## cmdErrX




----------



## LeatherneckSD

My dog celebrating his birthday and cinco de mayo


----------



## ehansen

Happy Spring


----------



## daddyKC

morning shot🤡


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards


----------



## cmdErrX




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yurikim




----------



## SteveJ




----------



## esennnnnn

Car wash 








Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## esennnnnn

In the forest








Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Houston National Cemetery


----------



## SteveJ




----------



## odinslostcandy

Took this last week


----------



## electricme

So I am an Electrical Engineer by day and a wannabe Photog by night... however my 11 year old daughter shares my passion and she has a good eye, this is one she took last year at the zoo. I did the PP but thought I'd share since facebook told me this happened a year ago haha.

IMG_3359 by Jeff Kimmel, on Flickr


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Tiss0t




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Csyoon25

Rollei 35, Portra 400


----------



## hanshananigan

anabuki said:


> View attachment 11921498
> 
> 
> View attachment 11921506
> 
> 
> View attachment 11921514


Love the lodgepole construction!


----------



## esennnnnn

Green

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenManalishi

I have a bunch of random photos. Here are two of my latest. 







A Unimog Camper (I think) for sale in the Wal Mart parking lot in Pass Christian, MS








Some random Habaneros at the store


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenManalishi




----------



## anabuki




----------



## JDCfour

Big Hole River 
Montana, USA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viisshnu

Hello from India. All the pictures and more can be found at my flickr stream: Just type "Viisshnu" in google


----------



## mooncameras

Guardian of the Porta Stellaria is time


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## GreenManalishi

The elusive Superdome double rainbow accompanied by some street flooding


----------



## nolte

no filters straight out of the camera on this one...


----------



## redman1

nice photos..


----------



## GreenManalishi

Look at all these hoes


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

nolte said:


> no filters straight out of the camera on this one...


Well Done!! Very cool pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yurikim

Pereslavl-Zalessky, Russia, Golden Ring


----------



## GreenManalishi

Lazy Magnolia Southern Pecan


----------



## cmdErrX




----------



## anabuki




----------



## anabuki




----------



## mooncameras

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## czmperbc

I just took this pic moments ago, right in front of our home on Fogo Island, off the north coast of Newfoundland. I never tire of this view! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## czmperbc

Another one, taken a few days ago.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland

View attachment 12296986


----------



## yurikim

Plitvice lakes, Croatia


----------



## mooncameras

Almost as good as Vegemite...!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX

*Tranquility first*



























...and then the party!!!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## Alex Semensky




----------



## Silvertouran

Morgan Aero 8


----------



## yankeexpress

*G-19 plus 1*


----------



## ronragus

Me









Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## drummie1914




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy

.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## czmperbc

Large iceberg in front of our home on Fogo Island, as seen from our bedroom window yesterday morning.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## nolte




----------



## drram1966

Cool bike


----------



## drram1966

Cool shots


----------



## drram1966

Gorgeous


----------



## drram1966

beautiful


----------



## drram1966

Miss the cassette tapes


----------



## drram1966

Great sunset


----------



## drram1966

WTF? who is that?


----------



## drram1966

Haha...bad parking


----------



## drram1966

Love Paris


----------



## drram1966

Russian girls are so hot!


----------



## drram1966

He looks like hes having a bad day...don't f...k with him!


----------



## drram1966

Beautiful town...where is this?


----------



## drram1966

That's probably how he spent his entire childhood....lol


----------



## drram1966

Cool bulding


----------



## drram1966

Super cool


----------



## drram1966

Cool mural


----------



## drram1966

Love that monkey...lol


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## GreenManalishi

I'm not sure you can get more random than a Bigfoot hunter and a Mini "Hummer".


----------



## Ossamanity

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Cloudburst over Albuquerque, NM








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlenko123




----------



## iltl32

Leekster said:


> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Not gonna lie, I though the first pic was dead goldfish in classes. Not sure why.


----------



## Leekster

iltl32 said:


> Not gonna lie, I though the first pic was dead goldfish in classes. Not sure why.


Maybe they are!

It's Spain, who knows what they are cooking.

I do know that they were delicious!!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## mdss68




----------



## yurikim




----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Friends, I need your help......I've entered some of my photos into a contest in hope of winning a gallery exhibition in NY. 

Check out the link below & it will take you to my portfolio, where you can see my photos & vote for them if you like them (Well, you can vote for them even if you don't like them, lol)

Please, any help will be greatly appreciated. 

 Seventh Annual Exposure Award - ivanurbina


----------



## Leekster

I just looked. 

Great shots!! You must have a really nice camera!!




Just kidding. I used to hate hearing that when I was doing commercial work.

Those are beautiful photographs.
Good luck!
I voted for you.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## yurikim




----------



## arktika1148




----------



## PrinceT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Maui Sunset

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne




----------



## PrinceT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity

Using my mom's blanket as a canvas 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drbojangles




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki

no worry mates, I'm OK...


----------



## Toothbras

Not really random, I know cow #3


----------



## yurikim




----------



## GDI




----------



## GDI




----------



## GDI




----------



## anabuki




----------



## yurikim




----------



## Gunnar_917




----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Leekster

59yukon01 said:


>


Nice!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## GDI

Leekster said:


> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


That first shot is awesome


----------



## GreenManalishi




----------



## Tantler

micahpop said:


> Random photos, you say? Ok!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1405015
> 
> 
> View attachment 1405016
> 
> 
> View attachment 1405018


Love these shots


----------



## yurikim




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## consum3r

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## Loke-Z




----------



## Gunnar_917

yurikim said:


> View attachment 12444053
> View attachment 12444057
> View attachment 12444061
> View attachment 12444063
> View attachment 12444065


Barcelona?


----------



## cmdErrX

Today's sunrise caught my eye, not bad for a smartphone pic I think.


----------



## peeledmouse




----------



## peeledmouse

Little bad boy with oak scales


----------



## peeledmouse

cool photos


----------



## peeledmouse




----------



## Loke-Z




----------



## odinslostcandy

Took this in Idaho the night before the eclipse


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Some raw crab on top of rice for dinner


----------



## anabuki




----------



## JDCfour

Shanghai

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## JDCfour

Nap Time








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX




----------



## uwtiger

Just got back from Iceland very photogenic when the weather cooperates..
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djlotto

On the road


----------



## djlotto

Sestri Levante Italy


----------



## djlotto

Italian mountain


----------



## uwtiger

Swiss Alps






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Leekster

JDCfour said:


> Nap Time
> View attachment 12479035
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hilarious!!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster

uwtiger said:


> Swiss Alps
> 
> View attachment 12493203
> 
> View attachment 12493213
> View attachment 12493215
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW!!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## uwtiger

Citizen Royal Marines GMT on the Skyline Trail Mt Rainier




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yurikim

New park "Zaryadje" near Kremlin and Red Square in Moscow, Russia.


----------



## Seabee1

In anticipation of the changing season;


----------



## WES51

uwtiger said:


> View attachment 12493203


Beautiful! I would love to know the name of that town.


----------



## uwtiger

WES51 said:


> Beautiful! I would love to know the name of that town.


Lauterbrunnen, Switzerland

If you ever find yourself there I recommend staying in Wengen which is just a few stops past. You literally wake up to these views when the sun is out.


----------



## WES51

@uwtiger, many thanks !!!


----------



## rghjr1

Terracotta warriors, Xian, China










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## AirKing7

uwtiger said:


> Citizen Royal Marines GMT on the Skyline Trail Mt Rainier
> View attachment 12506849
> View attachment 12506851
> View attachment 12506855
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a nice view


----------



## The_Horologist

Hey guys. Im new to the forum, so i hope im doing this right. Heres one from my recent trip to thailand. Amazing cliffs!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dboulders

I took this about a year ago on my way home one night.

Camera: Nikon D3300 with 18-55mm kit lens.

Verrazano Bridge Brooklyn, NY


----------



## Trinityten

Nijo Castle, Kyoto JP 
LOOK closely - Did you see a bird?


----------



## Trinityten

Walla Walla, WA


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Trinityten

Mayon Volcano, Bicol, Philippines

Yes, it's active !


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## uwtiger

Omega in the North Cascades WA


----------



## anabuki




----------



## thesantini23

yurikim said:


> View attachment 12427433
> View attachment 12427439
> View attachment 12427441
> View attachment 12427443
> View attachment 12427445


nice photos.


----------



## PetrosD




----------



## DiegoCastellanos

Earlier this year at Yosemite


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Leekster

Trinityten said:


> View attachment 12569847


Great shots.
Fantastic

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## DiegoCastellanos

More from Yosemite. What a stunning, stunning place.


----------



## Fred.m

Great pics... Thanks for sharing


----------



## anabuki




----------



## PetrosD

Sunset rainbow


----------



## ehansen

Foliage in New Hampshire


----------



## yurikim




----------



## B....

I'm not anywhere near a pro but this is a *spectacular* E mount prime lens for APS-C camera. It has an exquisite character in it's presentation.
B.









1st shot right out of the camera.(ISO 2000 / f4 / 1/60) - The 24mm lens on the crop sensor camera gives 36mm angle of view.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B....

Control cavity - Sadowsky P-Bass
B.


----------



## fish70




----------



## B....

Another detail shot. "Then & Now"
B.


----------



## hanshananigan

B.... said:


> Control cavity - Sadowsky P-Bass
> B.
> 
> View attachment 12597843


Nice. Is that a preamp?


----------



## B....

hanshananigan said:


> Nice. Is that a preamp?


The control cavity is the location of the electronics for the bass guitar behind the sound controlling knobs on the front of the instrument. It does indeed contain an "active electronic" preamp in this case. You don't often see such immaculate workmanship as this. Sadowsky Guitars in NYC is world renowned for their instruments.
B.



B.... said:


> Control cavity - Sadowsky P-Bass
> B.
> 
> *THIS:*
> View attachment 12597843


Is behind *THIS*:








On the other side of* THIS*:


----------



## hanshananigan

B.... said:


> The control cavity is the location of the electronics for the bass guitar behind the sound controlling knobs on the front of the instrument. It does indeed contain an "active electronic" preamp in this case. You don't often see such immaculate workmanship as this. Sadowsky Guitars in NYC is world renowned for their instruments.
> B.
> 
> Is behind *THIS*:
> View attachment 12603543
> 
> 
> On the other side of* THIS*:
> View attachment 12603547


That is sweet. I was particularly wowed by the wire wrap job. Very nice attention to detail!


----------



## drummie1914




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Leekster

Photos of the day.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## B....

Did the iconic walk with my wife a couple years ago. Quite the story behind those stones & cables.








B.


----------



## Drudge

My STi before it started getting gloomy here...


----------



## Baenggu




----------



## lvt

It's not COSC certified


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## drummie1914




----------



## B....

One for the street & One for the water. 
B.


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## B....

Toothbras said:


>


"Give us a kiss darling"


----------



## s.z

was shot on a cam that is smaller than my current phone


----------



## williamstone

Walking in the forest .....


----------



## dangdep

here are some portraits I've taken around my hometown:


----------



## dangdep

Tropical backyard


----------



## B....

*Lonny* 1971- his 1st headphone experience. Shot w/Kodak Retina Automatic 3 rangefinder / B&W film.
B.


----------



## Leekster

Sao Paulo, Brazil









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Witch stone, Baltic Sea, 2017, Dec 10


----------



## lvt

No coins to play? No worries, the small machine (rightmost) will eat the bill and spits out the equal sum in coins.


----------



## jpgreenwood

We are famous for our Bridge building on the River Tees.
Infinity Bridge and Newport Bridge.
DSC_0112-2 by jason greenwood, on Flickr
DSC_0115 by jason greenwood, on Flickr
DSC_0056 by jason greenwood, on Flickr
DSC_0050 (3) by jason greenwood, on Flickr


----------



## johnny action

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Note

My son overlooking Long Island Sound at Bluff Point, Groton Connecticut during a snow storm over New Year's weekend.


----------



## B....

@ Blue Note

I find that photo so much like a Ken Danby painting. Very nice!
B.


----------



## B....

Gladiator helmet. *The Real Deal*. Can't help but contemplate the experiences of the one who wore it.
B.


----------



## anvilart43

Great day for photos, not such a good day for sailboat racing.....


----------



## Trinityten

Lake Tapps, WA


----------



## Trinityten

Inside Arc de Triomphe, Paris France


----------



## SunnyOrange

A shop in Siena, Italy


----------



## Toothbras

SunnyOrange said:


> A shop in Siena, Italy
> 
> View attachment 12823249


Nice! We went there on our honeymoon, so gorgeous. Did you climb that huge tower?


----------



## SunnyOrange

Unfortunately, we didn't.... It was planned for whole group to visit San Gimignano and Siena in the same day, so we had time only to run around and get as much pictures as we could.

This is one with the tower :


----------



## yurikim

Thailand-2018


----------



## Strippling_Warrior

Fire does strange things.


----------



## Strippling_Warrior

Via Nexus 6


----------



## Strippling_Warrior

Brrrr.....


----------



## fastfras

Here's a few pics of British Columbia, all of them taken within a 40 mile radius of my home in Lillooet. About 300 kms from Vancouver via Hwy 99 driving past Whistler where the 2010 Winter Olympics were held. The drive is spectacular, mountains, lakes and incredible scenery. From big city urban to coastal beauty and finally into the semi arid desert. Best of all, few people venture the highway past Whistler, missing the amazing wilderness of South Western BC.


----------



## yurikim

Thailand-2018


----------



## 0seeker0




----------



## Pgg365247

*Cathedral of Our Lady of Strasbourg - *Construction of the cathedral (1176-1439)


----------



## yurikim

Thailand-2018


----------



## GMT-man

Larung Gar Buddhist academy in Amdo, Tibet. Home for 10000+ monks and nuns, altitude 4000 m/13200 ft.


----------



## 0seeker0

^^^^ Stellar!


----------



## WilliamA

Here is a photo I'm pretty happy with. What do you guys think?
View attachment OOyga8H.jpg


----------



## Foch




----------



## Foch




----------



## Foch




----------



## the Apostle

Shot with a Pentax K70.


----------



## Guest

Tanqueray Martini. Stirred. Extra dry..


----------



## kamilof




----------



## eyeseem

if it's random , let it be of a bike , this one ...


----------



## B....

A little more *reserved*. Not mine but my 1st ride.
B.


----------



## eyeseem

... pretty rare V12 , 6 speed ...


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## eyeseem

_
... my very best friend fro the last 15 yrs ... just took a loooong trip , we'll see eachother and play ball again ..._♥ ♥♥


----------



## eyeseem

... my Hultafors family is "getting there" , haha ...


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Black5

eyeseem said:


> ... pretty rare V12 , 6 speed ...
> View attachment 12909333


E31?
S70?
More please...

Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## Leekster

Sao Paulo









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## anabuki




----------



## eyeseem

_... good friends; good dinner; bikes & watches talk, aaand the sun made a long awaited appearance ... good upcoming week all ! , ... Disclaimer: if you're hungry - Don't , just don't scroll through all photos , 😂​ ...
_


----------



## Rodzan

When watch re-ignites my passion back to photography..


----------



## rubirossa

My photos of a shipyard this summer in Potidea Greece


----------



## rubirossa




----------



## rubirossa




----------



## rubirossa




----------



## rubirossa




----------



## rubirossa




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Rodzan




----------



## jatherly




----------



## jmai




----------



## vudedoo

Red Fox kit and Canadian Geese









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tissot99




----------



## Gunnar_917

^^^ I looked at that and thought that it kinda looks like Australia then saw where you were from


----------



## yurikim

Nong Thale lake, Krabi, Thailand


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## B....

Canadian bush planes on Lake Of The Woods, Ontario. (Otter & Beaver)
B.


----------



## notional

Just a few of my favorite pics from my favorite places. Sailboat in Marmaris, an underway replentishment, Fourth of July fireworks in Antietam, and a sunrise in Reijka.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Gunnar_917

Taken near Central Park, NYC


----------



## eyeseem

_... and when one thinks Spring if finally here , haha .. 
_


----------



## notional

My trip out to New Mexico. Cheers!









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## fastfras

Moon shots...


----------



## Tonystix

All right!!!


----------



## Alamo308

*Swiss Army!*

I have some nice entry-level Swiss watches that I really like, e.g., Swiss Army, Luminox, Wenger, etc., but here are my favorite Swiss pieces, and they are not watches, but *REAL *Swiss Army. ...And they are built like fine watches; no surprise.
b-)


----------



## Snaggletooth

*Re: Swiss Army!*

Posted in error.


----------



## 1981Eagle

*Re: Swiss Army!*



Alamo308 said:


> I have some nice entry-level Swiss watches that I really like, e.g., Swiss Army, Luminox, Wenger, etc., but here are my favorite Swiss pieces, and they are not watches, but *REAL *Swiss Army. ...And they are built like fine watches; no surprise.
> b-)
> View attachment 12966577


If they added a gas system ... they would have had the first semi-auto rotating bolt! I've had a few of those.


----------



## 1981Eagle

I took this photo back in 1986 in Yuma AZ. I was walking across a lot, camera to my eye, trying to get close to the owl. I snapped the photo as I thought I saw him fly away. That was back in the day before digital cameras, and it wasn't until I got the film developed that I saw the mockingbird on the wing in full attack ... I think it's a neat pic - hope you like it


----------



## MikeYankee

Wow some super talented dudes here with some great photos.

Meanwhile here's a photo of my girl, Izzy, a German Shepherd/Labrador cross. This also happens to be my profile pic:


----------



## Gilmour

Small place on the coast.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## yurikim

Thailand, Samui island


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## eyeseem

_ ... "talkin'" watches with Split ...  _


----------



## fastfras

Sea to Sky.


----------



## Drudge

Just a creepy old barn in the middle of an empty field I pass almost every day.


----------



## B....

Lenses have come a long way for computer / reading glasses.
B.


----------



## AltiTudor




----------



## fastfras

Utah, If you've never travelled there...


----------



## 1981Eagle

My brother was a Police Sgt in northern NJ when the towers came down. I was an officer in Virginia and my wife a dispatcher.
He worked search and rescue in the days and weeks following.

My wife and I drove up and toured the site around week fifteen.

The one above is my wife overlooking the site from a damaged, but still standing building in the complex


----------



## CU2MIKE

My son turned 1 month today, as with tradition we celebrated his one month old birthday. You can see my IWC LPP peeking through 😬


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## ZIPPER79

I'm here 2 days a week.....The GGB


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Spouse out of town 
Resorting to experiments like donut in coddled egg for breakfast.









LaZiJi is my current food obsession.









Prepping dinner.


----------



## B....

I'm guessing anyone with THAT blade in the kitchen has GOT to know how to cook. I'm seriously on my way over. :-d
B.

edit: sorry I screwed up the photos


----------



## B....

Entry level but a pleasure just the same.
B.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

B.... said:


> I'm guessing anyone with THAT blade in the kitchen has GOT to know how to cook. I'm seriously on my way over. :-d
> B.
> 
> edit: sorry I screwed up the photos


Check out https://knifewear.com/

I'm not that good a cook...my main talent is changing the recipe 4 times before it is complete


----------



## B....

chuasam said:


> Check out https://knifewear.com/
> 
> I'm not that good a cook...my main talent is changing the recipe 4 times before it is complete


Thanks for the link. Japanese knives are a whole other chapter in the book! Similarly with Japanese woodworking saws. Another level of tool making. I heard a story awhile back where a Japanese chef in Toronto forgot his precious knives in a taxi & actually got them back. Don't get THAT lucky every day. 
B.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

B.... said:


> Thanks for the link. Japanese knives are a whole other chapter in the book! Similarly with Japanese woodworking saws. Another level of tool making. I heard a story awhile back where a Japanese chef in Toronto forgot his precious knives in a taxi & actually got them back. Don't get THAT lucky every day.
> B.


I had a neighbour who worked for Vector and tried to sell me her Cutco knives. All I could do was laugh and ask if those were handmade.
oh back to more photos.


----------



## Hamstur

They smelled so bad I wondered if they were made from chicken feet for a moment...


----------



## SilverKid




----------



## imaCoolRobot

Hamstur said:


> They smelled so bad I wondered if they were made from chicken feet for a moment...


Chicken feet are delicious


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## dheinz14

Badass!


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## Sherpat

Cartier's NYC Christmas window, 2017:


----------



## SilverKid




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## SunnyOrange




----------



## roccoq123

Got Pork?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clee_168

Some famous Taiwanese singer














Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## BreguetBrat

*Nikon D5 & Nikkor 200MM F/2 VR2*

View attachment fullsizeoutput_108.jpeg


----------



## SilverKid




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Alamo308

*Ocean View Blvd, Pacific Grove, CA*

While attending language institute:


----------



## yurikim




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Foch

Dreaming of warmer weather


----------



## clee_168

The dog








Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfslater98




----------



## Drudge

My little buddy


----------



## McCarthy

Lets see if anybody here knows what this is all about.


----------



## Drudge

I've never done it myself but those looking like reloading dies.


----------



## 1981Eagle

This is a Gillette Aristocrat from 1965 ... cased with period DE blades.


----------



## lvt




----------



## johnny action

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional

SR-71









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## guspech750

My engine.


















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## cmdErrX

Grand Canyon(from smartphone)


----------



## maguirejp

I found this to be interesting in Whitefish Montana, USA, last month.
Cheers to all from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Tonystix

cmdErrX said:


> Grand Canyon(from smartphone)


Amazing!


----------



## McCarthy

johnny action said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ROFL Good one. Did you take that photo in Chicago?


----------



## johnny action

McCarthy said:


> ROFL Good one. Did you take that photo in Chicago?


Chicago (inner city) is the exception to this truth.

Be Pono.


----------



## kinglee

McCarthy said:


> Lets see if anybody here knows what this is all about.


Nice. I just got my 650XL up and running in 9mm.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikejulietpapa

Tested out the Nikon P900


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## cmdErrX




----------



## maxfounded

chuasam said:


>


Beautiful photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxfounded

Foch said:


> View attachment 13114747
> View attachment 13114753
> View attachment 13114787
> View attachment 13114789
> Dreaming of warmer weather


Amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxfounded

cmdErrX said:


> Grand Canyon(from smartphone)


Beautiful place.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## mikejulietpapa




----------



## mikejulietpapa

Fall is the best season and I'm missing it pretty hard right about now.


----------



## mikejulietpapa

.


----------



## rwbenjey

*Lake Michigan - 2011*
Nikon D700 - Nikkor 85mm 1.4D









*Wexford, Ireland - 2013*
Nikon D600 - Nikkor 50mm 1.8G


----------



## McCarthy

NYC last year...


----------



## terry82




----------



## terry82




----------



## Breguet7147




----------



## ZIPPER79




----------



## PolishX




----------



## PolishX

From a hike last year a few miles from my house here in alaska


----------



## yurikim




----------



## cayabo

In a bowling alley.


----------



## notional

F-14 getting ready for a mid-air refueling from a British KC-10









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## eyeseem

water for the Fish ...


----------



## SunnyOrange




----------



## yurikim




----------



## LosAngelesTimer

California Über Alles!


----------



## SunnyOrange




----------



## SunnyOrange

In Amsterdam


----------



## maguirejp

Huatulco, Mexico
Cheers


----------



## Barge

Formenterra


----------



## Barge

Ibiza


----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## PetrosD

Cleveland OH


----------



## yurikim




----------



## Phillyvice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyOrange




----------



## Barge




----------



## 1981Eagle

In Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany (2005)









closer


----------



## 1981Eagle

Rievaulx Abby, UK


----------



## Leekster

Travels









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyOrange




----------



## The Thin Man

A couple of bicycles from my stable (that I'm selling).


----------



## maguirejp

Good morning from Calgary Canada at Fish Creek Provincial Park


----------



## maguirejp

Ooops, previous post Chain Lakes and this post at Fish Creek Park, all in Alberta, Canada


----------



## SunnyOrange




----------



## MidnightBeggar

SunnyOrange said:


> View attachment 13284865


Amazing pic


----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary Stampede, Canada as we celebrate all this rodeo, history, chuk wagons
and of course, the Royal Canadian Mounted Police


----------



## anabuki

The Rolling Stones, the greatest Rockn'Roll band in the Universe! ;-)


----------



## SunnyOrange

anabuki said:


> View attachment 13288187
> 
> 
> View attachment 13288193
> 
> 
> View attachment 13288195
> 
> 
> View attachment 13288201
> 
> 
> View attachment 13288203
> 
> 
> View attachment 13288207
> 
> 
> View attachment 13288217
> 
> 
> The Rolling Stones, the greatest Rockn'Roll band in the Universe! ;-)


You are one lucky guy! I missed them few years ago, I was at the sea when they had concert. My friends said it was they best concert they have ever watched! Such energy, still, after so many years...


----------



## maguirejp

Life is a bowl of cherries right now in Calgary, Canada


----------



## AramH

One i took walking around the neighborhood.


----------



## Sherpat

Is there an Arachnologist in the house? This little guy has taken up residence in my kitchen cupboard and I don't know if I should peacefully coexist, or head for the rolled up newspaper:


----------



## SunnyOrange




----------



## rwbenjey

From vacation last week:

BMW M5 / Joshua Tree National Park


----------



## Sherpat

This little guy took his first leap out of the nest and ended up fluttering/plummeting straight down onto my lawn, where he then hopped/staggered under my front porch. After a minute he managed to hop up onto the lattice siding and poke his head out. I took this shot while Mom and Pop Jays both dive bombed me and screamed frantically for their kid to get the hell out of there:


----------



## MidnightBeggar

Sherpat said:


> This little guy took his first leap out of the nest and ended up fluttering/plummeting straight down onto my lawn, where he then hopped/staggered under my front porch. After a minute he managed to hop up onto the lattice siding and poke his head out. I took this shot while Mom and Pop Jays both dive bombed me and screamed frantically for their kid to get the hell out of there:
> 
> View attachment 13295699


Nice shot of him visiting!


----------



## AirWatch

1981Eagle said:


> In Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany (2005)
> 
> View attachment 13270687
> 
> 
> closer
> 
> View attachment 13270689


Typical Euro customer non-service obnoxiousness. "You're lucky to be my customer" should be a slogan there.


----------



## kennylorenzo




----------



## ManOnTime

Picked up an Olympus E-P1 Micro 4/3s body and some mount adapters so I can use some older inherited lenses. I also picked up a c-mount adapter and a Fotasy 25mm f1.4. This is one of the first pics with that lens.


----------



## SunnyOrange

Some guy's dog, enjoying the sea


----------



## Toothbras

SunnyOrange said:


> Some guy's dog, enjoying the sea
> 
> View attachment 13308707


My dog, enjoying nothing because he's so grumpy


----------



## anabuki




----------



## SunnyOrange

Toothbras said:


> My dog, enjoying nothing because he's so grumpy


He is cute!!!!! But looks like he is in a bad mood, like someone woke him up...


----------



## bobellis75

They just repaired and relit this iconic sign in downtown Kansas City...the old Western Auto building....went down there the weekend they lit it back up (couple weeks ago now, I guess).


----------



## cayabo

His and hers Power Wheels for the Nephew and Niece:


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Monocrom

anabuki said:


> View attachment 13308865
> 
> 
> View attachment 13308869
> 
> 
> View attachment 13308873
> 
> 
> View attachment 13308875
> 
> 
> View attachment 13308879
> 
> 
> View attachment 13308885
> 
> 
> View attachment 13308901
> 
> 
> View attachment 13308905


I guess I'll have to ask. Please tell us where these excellent pictures were taken.


----------



## anabuki

Monocrom said:


> I guess I'll have to ask. Please tell us where these excellent pictures were taken.


 This is Okocim's Brewery former owners family palace in Brzesko near Cracow.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Okocim_Brewery"]https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Okocim_Brewery

I've made my shots since production Bollywood version of Ch.Dickens "Great Expectations"


----------



## Monocrom

All I can say is.... _Magnificent!_

Thank you for the details and extra pics.


----------



## Pashenri




----------



## Pashenri




----------



## Barge




----------



## maguirejp

anabuki said:


> This is Okocim's Brewery former owners family palace in Brzesko near Cracow.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Okocim_Brewery"]https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Okocim_Brewery
> 
> I've made my shots since production Bollywood version of Ch.Dickens "Great Expectations"
> 
> View attachment 13341697
> 
> 
> View attachment 13341699
> 
> 
> View attachment 13341707
> 
> 
> View attachment 13341719
> 
> 
> View attachment 13341735


*******Wow, *******


----------



## maguirejp

kennylorenzo said:


> View attachment 13300425


That is a nice ride! Be safe.


----------



## maguirejp

Once a biker, always a biker. Two wheels or four. Brothers and sisters and respect.


----------



## Myman

Waikato


----------



## GreenManalishi

Out the window in Louisiana


----------



## ManOnTime

I never knew Louisiana was sideways. :-d


----------



## maguirejp

Monkey and a watch, peru


----------



## HammyMan37

Centreville, DE 
duPont Country. Beautiful


----------



## SunnyOrange

Rainy day in Dresden


----------



## anabuki




----------



## arktika1148

View attachment IMG_0040.JPG


----------



## Pashenri




----------



## cayabo

Golden Gate Bridge


----------



## anabuki




----------



## SunnyOrange

Montbéliard, stadium of football club Sochaux


----------



## maguirejp

When enough is enough. Time for a nap near the Great Wall of China.
Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I am not a great photographer, but I like this one


----------



## maguirejp

Alberta, Canada

- - - Updated - - -









Alberta, Canada


----------



## anabuki




----------



## escapewheel

Georgia Aquarium, shot with a Lomo LC-A and Provia 160


----------



## Trinityten

Jeju Island - S Korea


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Khoi Nguyen

Random street in Shanghai:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khoi Nguyen

One more to share - largest aquarium window in the world, I believe, at a water world park in China. 5 Whale Sharks in this thing... it's huge. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp

From Vancouver, Canada aquarium
Cheers


----------



## camb66




----------



## ManOnTime




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Trinityten said:


> Jeju Island - S Korea
> 
> View attachment 13377443
> 
> 
> View attachment 13377449


I love Jeju. Nice photos


----------



## maguirejp




----------



## Barge




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yurikim




----------



## Nmishkin

A few pics forms cars and coffee in great falls. Va


----------



## maguirejp

International Peace Park, Waterton Canada and Glacier Park, USA.
Peace to all from Calgary, Canada

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## McCarthy

Hanging out with a buddy in the park...


----------



## HammyMan37

From the 11th hole of Liberty National


----------



## notional

Four Corners selfie









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## McCarthy

HammyMan37 said:


> From the 11th hole of Liberty National
> View attachment 13408123


From the South bound ferry...


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyOrange




----------



## Drudge

My new exhaust is sooooo SEXY


----------



## ManOnTime

Guard cat.


----------



## bcosta

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heb

Bridge A#210 Wooden Stringer, Franklin, NH. On the Bristol Branch (1847-1936) of the old Boston & Maine Railroad. Only the pylons exist today.


----------



## Tag Professional

My addition to this post


----------



## cayabo

Pictures you take when you have a camera at all times...

I like the symmetry:


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khoi Nguyen

McCarthy said:


> From the South bound ferry...


Bravo! Great shots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Got my motor out yesterday. Now off to a shop to have the frame repaired. Damaged caused by a drunk driver hitting me head on.


















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## DifferenceandRepetition

Look right and shoot...


----------



## arktika1148

View attachment IMG_0112.jpg


----------



## ManOnTime




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## ManOnTime

Goddess of Speed


----------



## imbamember

Chicago, Illinois










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

Hatched some preying mantis egg sacks. Finally starting to see them in the yard 
View attachment 13445961


----------



## Khoi Nguyen

Warm summer evening.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rewind

My little blind buddy. I love this little guy.


----------



## McCarthy

Drudge said:


> My new exhaust is sooooo SEXY


I got the matching bike...


----------



## ManOnTime

Pretty obvious where one of my interests is.


----------



## McCarthy

ManOnTime said:


> Pretty obvious where one my interests is.
> 
> View attachment 13446671


Beetles with a Porsche badge?


----------



## Leekster

Quebec city and Paris









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten

Optical Illusion .....


----------



## Black5

I found this background interesting...









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from near Calgary, Canada


----------



## ManOnTime

Picked up a six-pack of these in memory of Burt Reynolds and one of the movies that spurred the imagination of a budding car geek.

Coincidentally, my home is eastbound ( ;-) ) of where I bought them.


----------



## Drudge

Protect the mellon...


----------



## GreenManalishi

I passed by the Louisiana State Capitol the other day and snapped a photo with my iPhone.


----------



## j0oftheworld

South Mountain Phoenix, AZ


----------



## anabuki




----------



## maguirejp

j0oftheworld said:


> South Mountain Phoenix, AZ


That is a really nice landscape photo.


----------



## SunnyOrange

Some wonderful treasures of the nature that cycling provides :


----------



## MAREA

bulls in the streets .... Spain.









Enviado desde mi Aquaris U2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Slm643

Will do... A few of my watches and a couple of vacation shots from this year.









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

I think the Merlot for tonight...









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## anabuki




----------



## SunnyOrange

Prague.


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment 13492763
View attachment 13492765
View attachment 13492769


----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment 13492769
View attachment 13492769


----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment 13492773
View attachment 13492777


----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment 13492783
View attachment 13492785


----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment 13492787
View attachment 13492789
View attachment 13492791


----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment 13492795
View attachment 13492799
View attachment 13492801


----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment 13492805


----------



## Slm643

Sold a couple of my watch buddies, a G-Shock and my only dress watch a Vario sweep quartz.. Both went to WUS members 









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment 13492807


----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment 13492809
View attachment 13492813


----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment 13492815


----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment 13492819
View attachment 13492821
View attachment 13492823
View attachment 13492825


----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment 13492827
View attachment 13492829


----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment 13492831
View attachment 13492835


----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment 13492837
View attachment 13492839


----------



## Black5

It's Tiger time at the MCG in Melbourne!

#gotiges #eatemalive












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## GreenManalishi




----------



## Slm643

A vacation photo I took while I was in Arizona this year, late spring. And a few of my watches..









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp

Poljot beater on bonklip
Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## GreenManalishi




----------



## SunnyOrange

Amsterdam


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## pr1uk

Bee attack


----------



## pr1uk

I'm shy


----------



## Leekster

Random.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyOrange




----------



## watchmego3000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch

.


----------



## Sherpat

Guess which one is posessed:


----------



## SunnyOrange




----------



## SunnyOrange

Dubrovnik


----------



## watchobs




----------



## SunnyOrange

Cycling all over the country....


----------



## latitude222

taken at 75 MPH - reflection off of 18 wheeler


----------



## Nmishkin

Here are a few I took while out on a walk today. Beardofzeus84 if anyone is on ig







View attachment IMG_20181018_172931_978.jpg


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull

Make Totem


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## anabuki




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Tickythebull

Oops









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148

View attachment 002.JPG
View attachment 007.jpg


----------



## LinuxJonCB

View attachment IMG_7908-2.jpg


----------



## Barge

ROARRR


----------



## SunnyOrange

Barge said:


> ROARRR


ahahha, SO SO SO CUTEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ManOnTime

We've got the beginnings of an infestation.


----------



## Pastextian

My dad's dog in scrubs









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

New Zealand









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs




----------



## Trinityten

View attachment 13580657


----------



## Trinityten

View attachment 13580669


----------



## dm13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cayabo

More Cowbell...


----------



## latitude222




----------



## LinuxJonCB




----------



## ManOnTime




----------



## Pastextian

One of my favorite wallpapers


----------



## Don Madson

My new SNZH53 "Shades of Blue"...


----------



## Myman




----------



## 24watchOC




----------



## clbryant1981

Gator I found on the side of the road








My grandfather


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## anabuki




----------



## anabuki




----------



## grifball

A few shots from my phone. Nothing high quality or fancy. Just fun.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

clbryant1981 said:


> View attachment 13601993
> 
> Gator I found on the side of the road
> 
> View attachment 13601995
> 
> My grandfather


Your grandfather is the bad guy, Mark Margolis, from Breaking Bad and Better call Saul?
Nice! Great actor.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## SunnyOrange

Mont Sainte-Odile


----------



## McCarthy

NYC, a few years back...


----------



## yankeexpress

Photo posted on twitter today of the evacuation of Malibu CA in Pacific Coast Highway from fast approaching wildfire. Authorities need to get with the program and open both sides of the road to outbound traffic.


----------



## GMH Watches

A few off the phone.


----------



## LinuxJonCB

View attachment Beach 1.jpg


----------



## SunnyOrange

Oostende, Belgium


----------



## cayabo




----------



## dopuletz76

So cute...♥


----------



## Phillyvice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyOrange




----------



## bader.abbas

Photo from my taco shop 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ofted42




----------



## bader.abbas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wndrstrck

Right after it popped.









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero

Grilling tonight


----------



## bader.abbas

Food photography session at my taco place

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAFO

Good composition, esp. 2 & 3. Note: directed at post 1817.


----------



## SunnyOrange

Bologna


----------



## took

Florida









Time is a gift...


----------



## Zerosugar

Model train










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dron_jones

. 911 GT3 Touring Package


----------



## dopuletz76

Oh...


----------



## yurikim

Smartphone display as a water


----------



## bader.abbas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## capt-dim




----------



## capt-dim




----------



## SunnyOrange

Football Stadium Slavia - Praha


----------



## MDT IT

White Truffle of Alba (Italy) and 6309-7040


----------



## Myman




----------



## cayabo

Myman said:


> View attachment 13712761


Seeing where you're from I first thought "The Mens'?"; but the last sign made it obvious it's a Ladies' Room.


----------



## Black5

E39 AC Schnitzer S5











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Joespeeder

Not an artsy shot but an art shot.... 20 years of work by my mother to recreate a famous civil war quilt that was never finished. In the center top row was to be the husbands figure but he never came home from the war.... it's called the Bird of Paradise. Every stitch, panel, and bit of cloth in it is hand sewn. No machine work.


----------



## Reymem




----------



## TheWalrus

Some recent ones from a walk down by the water.


----------



## yurikim

Cyprus, Paphos, December'18


----------



## Toni Crouton

King Seiko 44-9990 from 1966
Cheers from Germany
Daniel / @daniels_watches









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gward10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Incompass

Some great photos. My life seems boring appreciate everyone sharing. Happy Holidays to all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Incompass said:


> Some great photos. My life seems boring appreciate everyone sharing. Happy Holidays to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How could your life be boring with that house? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Incompass

Boring is probably the wrong word...just routine which I guess I appreciate more as I get older. Enjoy the threads when people post pics from around the globe. A lot of people on the forum really do a nice job with their photography and can communicate so much with a simple photo. Here is to 2019!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## kre8ivair




----------



## Leekster

Some pics.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gward10

Boston

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

First shot of me getting up the courage to go to the edge taken by my sister, next one taken by me from the edge! 9 months ago this year.









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Foch

Roi Namur 
Ronald Reagan Ballistic Test Range
Republic of the Marshall Islands


----------



## Foch

All white then


----------



## SunnyOrange

Dijon, FR


----------



## Ossamanity

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yurikim

Cyprus, Paphos


----------



## yurikim

///


----------



## atennisplayah

GS production facility in nagano japan


----------



## Nmishkin

A few from a nyc trip last weekend


----------



## took

Sunrise on my way to work.









Time is a gift...


----------



## panzerr




----------



## arktika1148

View attachment IMG_0224.JPG


----------



## yurikim




----------



## MDT IT

This year it enters in the vintage section 1999>2019 ;-)


----------



## cayabo

First day of the year.









50 miles north of the Golden Gate Bridge.
Seems like the sun should be setting in the east on Japan, but it's really over New Zealand 7,000 miles away (11,250 km).
Visibility greater than 90 miles - Particles (PM2.5) at 3. 
(2 months ago, smoke from a wildfire 125 miles away had the count @ 250 & you couldn't see the rock in the foreground)


----------



## clbryant1981

Enjoying a nice view of Pittsburgh


----------



## clbryant1981

Preparing to sail across the Sea of Galilee


----------



## Leekster

Morning









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101

Taken in Osaka, Japan.


----------



## d25




----------



## Rbird7282

Spur of the moment sunset pic at the county fair










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rixcafe

My '73 Norton


----------



## rixcafe




----------



## yurikim




----------



## cayabo

Duvet drying.


----------



## alitaher2009

nice pic


----------



## Myman




----------



## imbamember

Just outside Chickasaw Nation Welcome Center










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## cayabo

...



alitaher2009 said:


> View attachment 13812677


----------



## PanKorop

alitaher2009 said:


> View attachment 13812681


Off topic: this is anything but random!

Great shot, otherwise...


----------



## PolishX




----------



## Black5

alitaher2009 said:


> View attachment 13812663





alitaher2009 said:


> View attachment 13812667





alitaher2009 said:


> View attachment 13812671





alitaher2009 said:


> View attachment 13812677





alitaher2009 said:


> View attachment 13812681


Did you actually take these pictures?

I believe I have seen some of these before on the Interwebs...under various nom de plumes.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Slm643

.








Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Fjeld

View attachment EmptyName 24.jpg

"Not for hoodies"
Outside the Grieg Hall - a national concert hall for classical music


----------



## Mr Fjeld

Sorry, double post


----------



## DiegoCastellanos

Cannon Beach, Oregon


----------



## Black5

Sun going down over Elwood beach











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## yurikim




----------



## DiegoCastellanos

Those are great, yurikim!

Bogachiel Rainforest, Washington.


----------



## yurikim




----------



## DiegoCastellanos

View attachment 13878611


----------



## anabuki




----------



## cayabo

She played with the phone for over an hour while her family went sledding:


----------



## pyddet

I've been really lucky lately to have some great people around when I have my camera handy.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Excellent!! Good job, you can tell when Both, the person being photographed and the photographer are having fun! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhchrono

How about some Endurocross? Back in the days when they let photographers in the middle of the track. Those were some fun events. This was the Boise round in 2014.


----------



## cayabo

Residents here, don't have compassion for "victims" of flooding - the floodplain has been well defined for the last 50 years.

Also, we've known for the last 2 weeks that this storm was coming,
everyone was told to evacuate 48 hours prior to the flooding,
then there was 36 hours of continuous rain,
and yet, here's what happens:


----------



## BalooSD




----------



## PolishX

Ft Abercrombie , Kodiak Island Alaska. Its part of an old WWII Coastal Defense Battery


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## took

In the middle of nowhere









Time is a gift...


----------



## rixcafe

USS Wisconsin


----------



## Mnmcoll

I just broke my wife's favorite chair.


----------



## yurikim




----------



## rixcafe

Hope Memorial Bridge in Cleveland


----------



## Slm643

Prometheous! One of the creators! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## rixcafe

Another backyard Copperhead


----------



## rixcafe

Savannah Georgia


----------



## rixcafe

My Nikon S from 1951.


----------



## Sherpat

rixcafe said:


> My Nikon S from 1951.


Wowee! Very cool.

I know there's still a dedicated film photography contingent out there - do you still shoot with it?


----------



## rixcafe

No. 

I have fully embraced digital as I travel for a living and my darkroom is far more portable.


----------



## rixcafe




----------



## SunnyOrange

Salzburg.


----------



## rixcafe

At the Mercedes Benz Museum in Stuttgart.


----------



## Courtney Pike




----------



## RobodocX

Red makes a great advertising statement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rixcafe

RIP Patsy.


----------



## yurikim




----------



## anabuki




----------



## rixcafe

Nice Kona.


----------



## rixcafe




----------



## anabuki

Italian Caddy? 
Voila!


----------



## PolishX

Restoring/Cleaning up an old Stanley planer that I got for $5 at an antique shop.


----------



## rixcafe

My '69 TR6


----------



## Slm643

PolishX said:


> Restoring/Cleaning up an old Stanley planer that I got for $5 at an antique shop.
> View attachment 14043799
> View attachment 14043801
> 
> View attachment 14043803


Nice!! yours reminded me of the one my grandpa gave me!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherpat

rixcafe said:


> My '69 TR6


Awesome!

My freakin' 82 year old dad has a part time job at a shop that restores Triumphs. We've had them for as long as I can remember; Spitfires, a GT-6, a TR-4 (that I wrapped around a tree when I was 17, something I still haven't gotten over), and several TR-6's.

Here's his current pair, perfectly restored and fairly heavily performance modded (by him). Forgive the pic - all I had with me when I went to visit him was a Nintendo DSi!


----------



## rixcafe

My '73 Commando.


----------



## Firecrow911




----------



## rixcafe

At a stone shop in West Palm.


----------



## velorider

Sunset over Currituck Sound on the Outer Banks


----------



## rixcafe

Toyota Nascar Motor from Joe Gibbs Racing.


----------



## anabuki

TRS No Filter at Stadion Narodowy


----------



## moonwalker239

View attachment DSC03745.jpg


somewhere in Lang Mu Si, China 2018.


----------



## moonwalker239

duplicate, mod please help delete, thanks


----------



## fish70

Evil Disney building


----------



## Geology Rocks

I am a part time, mainly to support my hobbies, landscape and travel photographer. I sell my stuff to fund more photo gear or watches. 

Kyoto, Japan
Kyoto Temple by HpiRally, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain
Park Guell by HpiRally, on Flickr

Kansas
Milky Way by HpiRally, on Flickr

Salem, Massachusetts
Salem Lighthouse by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## Banzai

light trails 1" shutter









traffic jam









blue light special


----------



## rixcafe

Downtown Toronto


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## yurikim




----------



## rixcafe




----------



## Banzai

sparrow no. 1


----------



## Black5

Geology Rocks said:


> I am a part time, mainly to support my hobbies, landscape and travel photographer. I sell my stuff to fund more photo gear or watches.
> 
> Kyoto, Japan
> Kyoto Temple by HpiRally, on Flickr
> 
> Barcelona, Spain
> Park Guell by HpiRally, on Flickr
> 
> Kansas
> Milky Way by HpiRally, on Flickr
> 
> Salem, Massachusetts
> Salem Lighthouse by HpiRally, on Flickr


Well, you should definitely keep that up!

Some fantastic shots there.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Mathy

Some winter into spring randomness


----------



## Slm643

Very nice graphic shots and the landscape! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## moonwalker239

Gloomy day


----------



## anabuki




----------



## catlike

Some pics I took 6 years ago at THE rock, showing the colour difference between morning & sunset:


----------



## LowIQ

Just emptied the cutlery department of one of my small camping boxes...









Ui, some more stuff there..









Fits nicely in here, together with the cooker..and some basic supplies..

















probably no need to say that I love outdoor cooking and eating...the full kitchen consists of 3 of these little alu boxes...

























As we normally abstain from mobile phone use, internet use and so on....a few games are part of the camping boxes...









We always come back brain washed...in a very positiv sense...the washed brain...









blurriness in above pics intended...kind of...


----------



## cayabo

You've met the FOCKER.



LowIQ said:


> View attachment 14090725


"YOU _ _ CK" ???


----------



## Black5

Red 
Over
Green











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## LowIQ

cayabo said:


> You've met the FOCKER.
> 
> "YOU _ _ CK" ???


Great burner....great for searing stuff on my cast iron griddle pan...a spanish one that is.....great for simmering as well.....weighs a ton..the little thing.....the griddle pan as well.....I'm not that much into the lightweight camping stuff....but, what counts is what I can do with it....for me, and my guests...


----------



## LowIQ

Double post so deleted..


----------



## mt_timepieces

Playing with straps!









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Banzai

sakura


----------



## Banzai

random rodent


----------



## Lodi

Rice terraces in Bali









Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Stevencjain

Geology Rocks said:


> I am a part time, mainly to support my hobbies, landscape and travel photographer. I sell my stuff to fund more photo gear or watches.
> 
> Kyoto, Japan
> Kyoto Temple by HpiRally, on Flickr
> 
> Barcelona, Spain
> Park Guell by HpiRally, on Flickr
> 
> Kansas
> Milky Way by HpiRally, on Flickr
> 
> Salem, Massachusetts
> Salem Lighthouse by HpiRally, on Flickr


Great shots


----------



## Banzai

red on yellow


----------



## Black5

Tourist posing for photo.
That'll go in a frame above the mantel for sure...











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## rixcafe

My Linhof Technika IV from 1956.


----------



## rixcafe

My '49 Bolsey


----------



## SilverKid




----------



## yurikim




----------



## yankeexpress

Chased this flitting Butterfly around the yard to try and get my watch in the photo with it.


----------



## BalooSD

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherpat

A California winery just hired me to be the product photographer for their 2019 releases, so they sent me out a few of their bottles to practice on and send back some test shots.

Thought you might be interested to see how a Manly Man takes a picture of a pretty pink bottle framed by pretty pink flowers.

Jack stands! Lol....

















(_This was just a composition test,with a single speedlight and almost no post processing. The money shots will be higher quality._)


----------



## JAFO

Jack stands and wine...awesome.


----------



## Firecrow911

Evil trailer Tikki....


----------



## SunnyOrange

Amsterdam.


----------



## rixcafe




----------



## JAFO

Very nice composition of colors and shapes.


----------



## Banzai

ID anyone?


----------



## Sherpat

Banzai said:


> View attachment 14172575
> 
> 
> View attachment 14172577
> 
> 
> View attachment 14172579
> 
> 
> ID anyone?


I plugged it into Google Image Search, and they suggested "Old World Flycatcher". But the pics didn't look quite right, so searching around some more I got a bit closer with....

Red Robin chick:









I think that has some similarities, but I'm not sure it's it. I have a bird watching fanatic friend - I'll show her this thread later and if she gets back to me I'll post it here.

Nice pics, though!


----------



## daaaabear

Adventure shot!


----------



## rixcafe




----------



## Banzai

Sherpat said:


> I have a bird watching fanatic friend - I'll show her this thread later and if she gets back to me I'll post it here.
> 
> Nice pics, though!


Thanks, I ID'd it as a baby thrush, one of... as there are many varieties of thrushes and many look alike


----------



## Sherpat

Banzai said:


> Thanks, I ID'd it as a baby thrush, one of... as there are many varieties of thrushes and many look alike


Good job!


----------



## Banzai

blue moon, last one of this decade, next one in 22

















nikon p900


----------



## BalooSD

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman




----------



## Sherpat

I don't usually do street photography, but the wife wanted some shots yesterday of our local farmers market for her FB page, so....









.









.









.

View attachment Warwick Emily's Hearth.jpg


.









.









.

View attachment 14183353


----------



## cayabo

California Kingsnake - called a "Kingsnake" because they can eat all the others, Rattlesnakes included:


----------



## Banzai

View attachment 14187241


----------



## SunnyOrange

In Dresden... Музей проверен.Мин нет.


----------



## phatning

Copyright © 2019


----------



## phatning

Copyright © 2019


----------



## phatning

Copyright © 2019


----------



## phatning

Copyright © 2019


----------



## phatning

Copyright © 2019


----------



## phatning

View attachment 14196321
Copyright © 2019


----------



## phatning

Copyright © 2019


----------



## phatning

View attachment 14196327
Copyright © 2019


----------



## phatning

Copyright © 2019


----------



## phatning

Copyright © 2019


----------



## phatning

Copyright © 2019


----------



## phatning

Copyright © 2019


----------



## phatning

Copyright © 2019


----------



## phatning

Copyright © 2019


----------



## Banzai




----------



## Firecrow911

Mmmmm...


----------



## Slm643

Oh man!... I now have seller's remorse!.. Why did I do it??? 









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherpat

Slm643 said:


> Oh man!... I now have seller's remorse!.. Why did I do it???


You sold your baby? Why?

What are you getting to replace it? Anything?


----------



## bbasch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Sherpat said:


> You sold your baby? Why?
> 
> What are you getting to replace it? Anything?


Yes.. I don't know why I sold it! Solid metal construction, infrared capable, good sensor.. Yeah I did replace it with a Nikon d5600... But then yesterday I was on YouTube and this gal was talking about just having a DSLR conversion to shoot full spectrum light. Now I remember how cool it was to shoot infrared... I'll be ok I guess ....

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherpat

Slm643 said:


> Yes.. I don't know why I sold it! Solid metal construction, infrared capable, good sensor.. Yeah I did replace it with a Nikon d5600... But then yesterday I was on YouTube and this gal was talking about just having a DSLR conversion to shoot full spectrum light. Now I remember how cool it was to shoot infrared... I'll be ok I guess ....
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Wow. I guess it was too $$ to keep both, huh? That's a shame. Still, the D5600 is a fine camera (24.2 megapixel sensor, woo hoo!) and I'm sure you get a lot of fine shots with it. Best of luck!


----------



## Slm643

It wasn't the money... Probably just a impulsive decision, I may try to find one to buy soon though! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherpat

Slm643 said:


> It wasn't the money... Probably just a impulsive decision, I may try to find one to buy soon though!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Lol. Impulsive decisions have led to some of my most, ah, "interesting" adventures. I'm sure you'll be fine with whatever you end up with. "Technique trumps technology" as they say, and your pics already look great from what I've seen. And hey - you've got that terrific Nikkor 40mm Micro lens, if I recall. Tough to beat that for good watch shots!


----------



## horrij1

A squirrel sitting on top of St. Francis, pretty random


----------



## yurikim

View attachment 14206397


----------



## cayabo

Oh how I hate thee WUS double-post....

So, here's a random photo from my computer - 
a violated hip and a HIPAA violation:


----------



## cayabo

The "Peggy Sue Cruise" plan.

Go to the back-side of the circuit where there are no cops and lots of drinking.
Find a kooky dude with a sign.
Show the 6-10 year old boys how to spin their index fingers to encourage displays of speed:


----------



## gto05z

Avoriaz, March 2019, French Alps
View attachment 14218047

View attachment 14218051


----------



## BalooSD

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

Lady at work pulled in with a wisp of smoke coming from under the hood.
Seems there was a recall on the electric radiator-fan due to the possibility of it causing fire - that recall hadn't been performed.


----------



## SunnyOrange

From cycling tour last week :


----------



## jhchrono

Singer 911...


----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## maguirejp

jhchrono said:


> Singer 911...
> View attachment 14229159


Awesome !


----------



## kuetipp

Stone Barn


----------



## Sherpat

My first attempt at capturing bees in flight. I think I needed a faster shutter speed, but honestly the little suckers move so fast I'm just happy I managed to get one or two in the frame at all.









.









.

I missed focus on this one, but I actually like it a lot for some reason:









edit:

I forgot, I took a bee picture two years ago when I first got my camera. I somehow got the composition ok (luck), but mistakenly exposed for the sky instead of the bee:


----------



## Slm643

This is the one and only film camera that I have left, the lcd has a small glitch but the camera is still working fine.. Ricoh gr1, not "s or v" 









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherpat

Slm643 said:


> This is the one and only film camera that I have left, the lcd has a small glitch but the camera is still working fine.. Ricoh gr1, not "s or v"


Nice! That was an excellent camera in its day. Even the "not-s or v" models


----------



## Sherpat

"*DO NOT PASS GO!*"


----------



## arktika1148

View attachment IMG_0296.JPG


----------



## Clarifixer

Saw this at a vintage motorcycle race at Mid-Ohio some years back. Olympus OM-2n, Zuiko 90mm f/2.8 Macro, taken with Ilford Delta 100 and developed in D-76, if I remember correctly!


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Sherpat

Not the greatest photo technically, but bear with me.

Woke up the other morning and trudged into the kitchen to start a pot of coffee. Got to the sink, and -









.

I went out for coffee.


----------



## Slm643

God I hate spiders I got bit by a "brown recluse".. I noticed that the bite wasn't healing, the hole was getting bigger. Went to the doctor, I needed a shot! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherpat

Slm643 said:


> God I hate spiders I got bit by a "brown recluse".. I noticed that the bite wasn't healing, the hole was getting bigger. Went to the doctor, I needed a shot!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


OW! Yeah, those brown recluse spiders are pretty damn scary. They're a LOT more venemous than that Wolf Spider in my sink, even though they're smaller. They're the ones I steer well clear of.

Lol. Still, at 4 in the morning flipping the light on and seeing this right in front of me I didn't think, "_Oh good, it's only a Wolf Spider_". I thought, "*AAAUUUGH!!*" I took that picture standing on a chair 10 feet away with a 300mm lens. I thought it was a tarantula at first - its total diameter was wider than my sink drain!


----------



## SunnyOrange

Sherpat said:


> Not the greatest photo technically, but bear with me.
> 
> Woke up the other morning and trudged into the kitchen to start a pot of coffee. Got to the sink, and -
> 
> .
> 
> I went out for coffee.


Well this is scary!!! The abdomen looks like there's a creepy face on it! Brrr


----------



## Slm643

Yard light..









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Banzai

pigeon shamPoo head and shoulders


----------



## HEQAdmirer

Enjjoyed viewing your pics. Great use of light!


----------



## yurikim




----------



## horrij1

Hiking in Maine


----------



## Slm643

My Backyard..yesterday









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vibroverb

On the road from Abersoch to Caernarfon


----------



## cayabo

Mom is traveling and calls "You want a souvenir from Texas?"
Me - "Surprise me with something unusual."

Voilà:


----------



## Banzai




----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from the Sea of Cortex, early morning.


----------



## maguirejp

Vibroverb said:


> View attachment 14269183
> 
> 
> On the road from Abersoch to Caernarfon


That is a great picture, it makes me feel like I am right there. Cheers.


----------



## bobo90

Slowly getting back to photography 









Only a couple are edited tho

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

bobo90 said:


> Slowly getting back to photography
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a couple are edited tho
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And doing a great job of it!

Particularly like the way you framed yourself in the mirror in the first one.

Begs the question, (rhetorical) from the viewer as to who the real subject is.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## maguirejp

bobo90 said:


> Slowly getting back to photography
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a couple are edited tho
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are an artist. Nice work! Cheers.


----------



## maguirejp

anabuki said:


> View attachment 14117341
> 
> 
> View attachment 14117343
> 
> 
> View attachment 14117347
> 
> 
> View attachment 14117351


I was expecting to see your motorcycle in these pictures.
Oh, never mind, I just see it now in your next post. Cheers.


----------



## bobo90

Thank you @Black5 and @maguirejp! Appreciate the comments


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geology Rocks

Wife and I took our daughter to the zoo.

First time see the fish and jelly fish.

Elice Omaha Zoo by HpiRally, on Flickr
Omaha-72 by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## Unc Sam

Geology Rocks said:


> Wife and I took our daughter to the zoo.
> 
> First time see the fish and jelly fish.
> 
> Elice Omaha Zoo by HpiRally, on Flickr
> Omaha-72 by HpiRally, on Flickr


 Probably the best pictures on the thread!


----------



## Geology Rocks

bobo90 said:


> Slowly getting back to photography


Great job so far! The pictures look great!

This photo, oh man...go right down in there, build some rapport with him, and then take some photos of him and his craft. leave a tip and offer to send them to him. His face, his store tells such a story. it is super awkward at first...but most people actually love it. That shop is his home and livelihood. I bet he is super proud of it.

Darker side of Rome by HpiRally, on Flickr

This lady was a beggar in Rome. I gave her money, asked to take her picture. She wasn't huge on it but after a short bit she gave me this amazing look. I gave her food, thanked her and left. Super weird....but 100% worth it.


----------



## bobo90

Geology Rocks said:


> Great job so far! The pictures look great!
> 
> This photo, oh man...go right down in there, build some rapport with him, and then take some photos of him and his craft. leave a tip and offer to send them to him. His face, his store tells such a story. it is super awkward at first...but most people actually love it. That shop is his home and livelihood. I bet he is super proud of it.
> 
> Darker side of Rome by HpiRally, on Flickr
> 
> This lady was a beggar in Rome. I gave her money, asked to take her picture. She wasn't huge on it but after a short bit she gave me this amazing look. I gave her food, thanked her and left. Super weird....but 100% worth it.


Thank you man, that photo you took in Rome is stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geology Rocks

Unc Sam said:


> Probably the best pictures on the thread!


Thanks! She was so excited to see them. It was so awesome.

Omaha-79 by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## Geology Rocks

bobo90 said:


> Thank you man, that photo you took in Rome is stunning!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Your photos are great so keep it up! Shoot more and keep learning because its never ever stops.


----------



## bobo90

Some new from yesterday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69

Summer along Tampa Bay.


----------



## Sherpat

Still Lie with Zin:


----------



## kqlee0206

Hello First time posting here.

View attachment DSCF5497.jpg


----------



## SeikoRun31

I want to learn how to take great pics like these! Where does one start?


----------



## Sherpat

SeikoRun31 said:


> I want to learn how to take great pics like these! Where does one start?


Good for you, wanting to learn! It's a lot of fun being able to manipulate what you see in front of you into a picture that you really like.

There are a lot - a ton - of websites and videos that do a great job of teaching the basics of photography. If you have a camera already, one of the best things you can do is go to the manufacturer's website and look around. Most have excellent tutorials not only on photography in general, but also on how to use all their various models - including yours!

But since you asked here, lemme just pop my quick 2-cents in.

First of all, do you take pictures with your phone, or do you have a DSLR?

If you have a DSLR and you want to take better pictures, about the most important thing you can do is learn the different functions of your camera: the M, S, A, and P settings (if you have a Canon it probably says "P / Tv / Av / M"). If you rely on the "Automatic" setting you are giving up creative control, and will become frustrated when you try to do things like freeze a bird's wings in flight, or blur the background when you take a picture of your friend so they stand out more. Only knowing how to use those manual settings will allow you to do those things.

You also need to become familiar with how to focus your camera, which seems obvious but actually entails more than you might think if you've never used a modern camera. DSLR's allow you to focus on a single point - which you can also move - or a field of points, and knowing the difference can make or break your photo. As will metering modes, which allows you to figure out how to get your subject to stand out instead of perhaps being hidden by shadows.

Those are all the basic mechanical things you need to know about your camera that will make a huge, huge difference right off the bat. Photography is like any other job: you have to be familiar with the tool you're using to get things done. The camera is just the tool you use to get a picture. So RTFM 

Next, learn about the "exposure triangle". Cameras capture light, and there are three things they use to capture it: aperture, shutter speed, and ISO.

Aperture is just "how wide the lens opens when you press the shutter". Shutter speed is "how _long_ the lens stays open when you press the shutter". And ISO refers to how sensitive your sensor is to light. *When you change any one of those three things the other two will be affected, and knowing HOW they'll be affected is key to getting your pictures exposed the way you want them*.

Finally, and I've read many articles saying that this is actually more critical than anything else, learn the basic rules of composition. Your picture can be technically perfect - correctly exposed, appropriate shutter speed, etc. etc. etc. But if your subject is not framed in an appealing manner, neither you nor anyone else is gonna say "Wow, what a great picture! Look at that correct use of ISO!" Learn about things like the Rule of Thirds, the Golden Ratio, and Leading Lines. They are actually dead simple little techniques that only take a minute to learn, but will raise many of your pictures from "average" to "GREAT!" when you start using them.

This may all sound like a lot, but trust me once you start getting into it all these things will quickly become crystal clear and you'll start manipulating settings and framing your shots correctly without even thinking about it.

Which leads to my final bit of advice: take LOTS of pictures. The more you take, the better you'll get. And best of all...it's fun 

Enjoy, and good luck!

edit: I should also add, most modern photographers rely on post processing to manipulate their pictures even further, and even correct mistakes if possible. Learning to use Lightroom, PhotoShop, et al, is considered by many to be essential. If you're at all computer inclined, post processing is an excellent skill to have.


----------



## cayabo

First - I''m not a great photographer, so this is "just, like, my opinion, man."

Take a lot of exactly the same pic until you learn how to do _*that*_ picture.
Take a lot of pics that are completely new.

Remember what you did right and wrong in each shot, and you'll progress at lightning speed.

A person who understands their equipment, composition, lighting & editing can create fantastic shots.

A "365 photo challenge" is an excellent framework of discipline that I've seen work for many people.


----------



## Sherpat

This popped up right over my house in between some wicked weekend storms that blew through. The light was an amazing blue-green, saturating everything in almost unnatural hues. These pictures are sharpened a bit, but no color processing at all. It was even more beautiful in person.

.









.


----------



## horrij1

Youngest daughter did a summer internship working for Boston Res Sox last year.
This just arrived today.


----------



## Banzai

Sunset noir(ish)


----------



## Nicocamp353

OMEGA!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RideCRF450

Just snapped this in the middle of the night in Pasadena before a parade. Thought it looked cool.








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## coralito

Sunset in Punta umbria (Huelva; Spain)


----------



## abdullah8001

Sapphire and diamond ring done for client


----------



## watchobs




----------



## Caracal

Dupe posted because I'm a tool


----------



## Caracal

View attachment 14361499


Shot from the bank of the Ocoee River with a Minolta SRT-202 on Ilford HP5+ about a month ago..


----------



## bobo90

Caracal said:


> View attachment 14361499
> 
> 
> Shot from the bank of the Ocoee River with a Minolta SRT-202 on Ilford HP5+ about a month ago..


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90

One day in Istanbul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PolishX

Northern Sea Otter in Homer Alaska. These are actually listed as "Threatened" on the WWF listing. This guy had been at it for hours diving in pulling up crabs and just drifting past us pulling their legs off while they fought for their lives. He was a ways off. Photo specs below not my best work but difficult conditions, old camera, slow lens and weird lighting with a bobbing swimming subject

Nikon D7000 
Sigma 150-500 
Shot @ 500 mm f 7.1 
ISO 200 
Shutter Speed 1/800th


----------



## PolishX

Same otter, waves got a little higher so he sat up some. Farther away than previous shot


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## PolishX

Sorry wrong spot


----------



## rixcafe

Saturn V rocket engines


----------



## RideCRF450

Koi









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs




----------



## Moonchucks

HK Skyline under daylight...







And at night.


----------



## maguirejp

Hi there !


----------



## maguirejp

Hello to you.


----------



## maguirejp

Double post sorry. Tried to delete.


----------



## Sherpat

maguirejp said:


> Double post sorry. Tried to delete.


If you try to post something and it comes up as "Could not post. You must wait (x amount of time) before submitting." or something similar, just ignore it. Your entry did post. Just click on the folder you're in and you'll see it at the end of the thread. If you follow the instructions and submit it again, it will double post.

Oh - and I love you series of street shots there


----------



## Sherpat

Took a pair of pics of the double oak tree in my yard (one trunk, two trees growing out of it), once at dawn, and again at sundown:









.









.

That little twig looks like it's now a _third _tree growing from the trunk. I'll come back in 50 years and take this shot again - it'll be even more impressive! 

Next time I'll give more thought to the hyperfocal distance to get more of the tree sharp. But I really liked seeing how the light changed during the two "Golden Hours" of the same day here.


----------



## Moonchucks

Sherpat said:


> Took a pair of pics of the double oak tree in my yard (one trunk, two trees growing out of it), once at dawn, and again at sundown:
> 
> View attachment 14391589
> 
> 
> .
> 
> View attachment 14391591
> 
> 
> .
> 
> That little twig looks like it's now a _third _tree growing from the trunk. I'll come back in 50 years and take this shot again - it'll be even more impressive!
> 
> Next time I'll give more thought to the hyperfocal distance to get more of the tree sharp. But I really liked seeing how the light changed during the two "Golden Hours" of the same day here.


I'll be waiting for that photo here 50 years on. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonchucks

As the sun rises, the fog recedes... And I know I get to start anew.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherpat

Moonchucks said:


> As the sun rises, the fog recedes... And I know I get to start anew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Wow. Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Moonchucks

Sherpat said:


> Wow. Those are gorgeous!


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lek

Hello all!!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## RideCRF450

Honestly I cannot remember where this was taken...anyone know? I think it was somewhere like Sorrento or another city along the Almafi coast. Man I'm gettin' old.








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## senatedon

Taken by my wife of a Blue Heron snacking on a trout.


----------



## Lek

Well... a gold pot in the end of the rainbow??


----------



## guspech750

My drill rig broke down. I Had to rent a crane to lift my drill rig on to my trailer.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## lvt




----------



## Mathy

Croatia.









Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geology Rocks

BMW R1200RT by HpiRally, on Flickr

2016 BMW R1200GS Adventure by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## Moonchucks

Rice paddies


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## limnoman

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14402831


Never trusted boats with only one motor. Sails are more reliable.


----------



## RideCRF450




----------



## notional

Downtown Miami at night









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## Snaggletooth

View attachment FF2A3C86-57FA-4A91-90D0-165D2310970A.jpg


----------



## Moonchucks

Rice terraces









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\




----------



## cdnwatchguy

Kittiwake wreck, Grand Cayman.


----------



## Jhchr2

View attachment 14407779


Random double waterfall on a little known hiking trail. Wife said it was a toddler friendly hike, which it definitely was not. The view did make up for it though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lek

Vegas


----------



## Moonchucks

Marina Bay Sands, taken from the Flower Dome, SG


----------



## krockwood

Love that road


----------



## brandon\




----------



## Lek

Kyoto, Japan


----------



## fapodaca

nice bike! dig the contrast in these.


----------



## fapodaca

nice pic! love how the color pops in this one.


----------



## rixcafe




----------



## Lek

BH x Color subject, an ascending line left to right:


----------



## Banzai

farewell to summer


----------



## SilverKid

Bringing her home!


----------



## SilverKid

Bringing her home!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Nicocamp353

I really like the breitling SO in gold. Adds a bit of flair!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Geology Rocks

Landscape/astro and macro are my go to but I do love a good portrait session.

DC Milky Way Final by HpiRally, on Flickr

Begger in Paris outside of Notre Dame. by HpiRally, on Flickr

Notre Dame Vigil by HpiRally, on Flickr

Street Vendor by HpiRally, on Flickr

Grandma by HpiRally, on Flickr

Last one is my grandma. It was the last photo I took of her before she passed away.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## jimiwilli

Took this picture of this guy surfing with a kite on Tybee island! (Not sure what it's called, but it was pretty amazing).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherpat

My first attempt at a panorama shot. A foggy morning by my house, just before dawn with the last of the Autumn Moon still visible above the haze:


----------



## gaurdianarc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaurdianarc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaurdianarc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaurdianarc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Banzai




----------



## gaurdianarc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaurdianarc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lek

Summer is on sigtht, here in Brazil


----------



## gaurdianarc

Random work ones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaurdianarc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

.









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

View attachment E0AE21BC-F40D-4E46-9FC4-3C1CF60AF037.jpeg


----------



## rixcafe

Vintage racing at VIR this weekend:


----------



## Dunkan

Watched and even install on my desctop.


----------



## baraj1466

Great photo. Very imaginative. What do you imagine they would be singing?


----------



## baraj1466

I would have love to have taken my 64 Galaxie out on the track. Only a 289 but still would have been an experience.


----------



## baraj1466




----------



## baraj1466




----------



## baraj1466




----------



## baraj1466




----------



## baraj1466




----------



## baraj1466

Wow, now that would be a place to visit. Is it an active volcano?


----------



## baraj1466

Priceless dog photo. You need to get your dog an agent. I feel like my Boston's need an agent. Haha


----------



## baraj1466

That is a beautiful pic and location. Would enjoy visiting there someday. I appreciate they didn't cut the trees down. Classy move.


----------



## AirWatch

*Tonight's sunset reflected*


----------



## Black5

The MCG on AFL Grand Final day 2019.











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## guspech750

Train bridge in Chicago near Chinatown. It still operates up and down.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Snaggletooth

View attachment 2EC2E518-D148-4C2D-B778-76D1A31F8916.jpeg


----------



## Lek

Soo big vessel...


----------



## Lek

In Roatan Island.


----------



## Drudge

Completely random "I am bored" picture LOL


----------



## simonanseo

Love the horse riding pic!


----------



## Leekster

.









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle Scout

Off the coast of Provincetown, MA from a boat. Canon 80D, Sigma 400mm.


----------



## TheMeasure

Friday Harbor | San Juan Island 

















IG: th3measure


----------



## Eagle Scout

View from the Portland Observatory.


----------



## Ossamanity

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Eagle Scout

Baby groundhogs telephoto


----------



## Sherpat

Hey Eagle Scout -

I hope you don't mind, but your picture of those little guys was just so cute I couldn't resist giving it a "Rule of Thirds" crop to highlight their faces more. No offense meant to your great shot there, I just kinda did it for myself to see how it would work. If it bothers you, I'll delete it of course:


----------



## Eagle Scout

Sherpat said:


> Hey Eagle Scout -
> 
> I hope you don't mind, but your picture of those little guys was just so cute I couldn't resist giving it a "Rule of Thirds" crop to highlight their faces more. No offense meant to your great shot there, I just kinda did it for myself to see how it would work. If it bothers you, I'll delete it of course:
> 
> View attachment 14517407


Thanks! No offense taken, in fact I'm honored you would make the effort. We were camped in a mowed field next to a meadow on Lake Champlain VT back in June. I was seated quietly in a folding chair near the fire, camera in hand, focused on birds in the air at the time. Moving ground foliage caught my eye, and these two guys came into view. Let me see if I can find an image of that location...


----------



## Eagle Scout

I guess I'll post two random photos today.

Was sure I had taken a few images of that location, and found one. Those two little guys were just down the hill off to the right at the edge of the grass. I was sitting in the folding chair on the right. Very memorable experience.


----------



## Sherpat

Eagle Scout said:


> Thanks! No offense taken, in fact I'm honored you would make the effort. We were camped in a mowed field next to a meadow on Lake Champlain VT back in June. I was seated quietly in a folding chair near the fire, camera in hand, focused on birds in the air at the time. Moving ground foliage caught my eye, and these two guys came into view. Let me see if I can find an image of that location...


Whew, thanks man. That really is a great picture, and you did really well to catch it on the fly while looking for a different subject. I'm looking forward to seeing your others!


----------



## Sherpat

Eagle Scout said:


> I guess I'll post two random photos today.
> 
> Was sure I had taken a few images of that location, and found one. Those two little guys were just down the hill off to the right at the edge of the grass. I was sitting in the folding chair on the right. Very memorable experience.
> 
> View attachment 14517599


Gorgeous! The location AND the photo. I'm sure it was memorable indeed


----------



## mrbucks

Viva la Seiko


----------



## mrbucks

View attachment 14518587


Viva la Seiko


----------



## Tomten

Delicious 😋


----------



## merichar




----------



## Leekster

merichar said:


>


Merichar,

RENO!!

I was at show center.

Been in the VIP center boxes for over 20 years.

You are invited next year to join us.

Great shots.

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Leekster

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14524559


That is a serious rig! The whole Derrick is covered?

Which one and where is it?

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing

Two bucks, sizing each other up in my backyard.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Leekster said:


> That is a serious rig! The whole Derrick is covered?
> 
> Which one and where is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


Deepsea Aberdeen, west of Shetland.

https://rigadvisor.co.uk/deepsea-aberdeen/


----------



## guspech750

I've never seen a vanity plate on a commercial vehicle let alone a commercial trailer.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## MDT IT

Seiko 6309-7040 history of watchmaking (1985) and history of Italy (1601), a book I own.


----------



## strix




----------



## AirWatch

*Sunset to the west*









*...Moonrise to the east*









*...And it's a marvelous night for a Moondance*


----------



## jhwarthog

Random photo of my fat cat sunbathing









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Banzai

One small step... for man kind


----------



## manofrolex

p


----------



## kennylorenzo

Sweet Valley, Pa.


----------



## Snaggletooth

The Old Man of Hoy, Orkney.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## c3p0

One from this morning.


----------



## c3p0

Argh. Double post.


----------



## Sherpat

c3p0 said:


> Argh. Double post.


Hey c3p0 - if you post something and it goes to a screen that says "_you gotta wait 'x' seconds before postin_g"...ignore it. It's an ongoing site glitch. Your pic or message posted. Go back to the topic you posted in and you'll see it there. If you wait the 'x' seconds and hit "send" again, it will double-post. Happens to all of us....


----------



## c3p0

Sherpat said:


> Hey c3p0 - if you post something and it goes to a screen that says "_you gotta wait 'x' seconds before postin_g"...ignore it. It's an ongoing site glitch. Your pic or message posted. Go back to the topic you posted in and you'll see it there. If you wait the 'x' seconds and hit "send" again, it will double-post. Happens to all of us....


Thank you!


----------



## cayabo

A condor:


----------



## Snaggletooth

cayabo said:


> A condor:
> 
> View attachment 14570681


----------



## Sherpat

An eagle:


----------



## Snaggletooth

A gannet.


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## cayabo

Kincade fire in California - when it was just 300 acres


----------



## kennylorenzo

Kimber My Ori Pei


----------



## Lek

Zabrinkie Point


----------



## notional

Mainz









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## notional

Miami









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## mcs101




----------



## fnhpwr1

Cartagena Spain over the summer.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Leekster

NYC









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherpat

Practicing my Low Key technique....


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Banzai




----------



## Lek

Impressionist Central Park NYC


----------



## Geology Rocks

Salem Lighthouse by HpiRally, on Flickr

my daughter turned one so we did a bit of a shoot with her..

Elice Bubbles Final by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## Banzai

Winter coat already; a red squirrel in winter camo


----------



## Quantumleap




----------



## Sherpat

Trophy Wife:









Yup. They're all hers.


----------



## SunnyOrange

Sherpat said:


> Trophy Wife:
> 
> View attachment 14637007
> 
> 
> Yup. They're all hers.


I'm impressed! :-!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Quantumleap




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Banzai

fountain in snow


----------



## kennylorenzo

*ost your random photos!*

Starrucca Viaduct


----------



## kennylorenzo

Sweet Valley, Pa.


----------



## Drudge

Just a rain drop caught in some fern


----------



## PolishX

Our boy Tweed. Official registered name "Double Donegal Tweed" he's a Cardigan Welsh Corgi and he a hand full


----------



## Sherpat




----------



## billbishere

This is from a recent shoot I did last week.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Here's the fruits of spending $40 on bird food and keeping the feeders nice and full

School of Flight by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

School of Flight by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Dovely by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Warbler by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

School or Flight by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Cardinal by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

School of Flight by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

.. the next objective is to identify my Students! 
Any help?


----------



## lvt




----------



## billbishere

My friend Ron on set.


----------



## lvt

True lovers.


----------



## Mirabello1

Bathroom reading material


----------



## billbishere

Bit of night photography - columbus ohio


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Wolfsatz

Evening Work Out... right before sunset .. I've found a new type of Bird 
Abs 1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Abs 3 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

VA Cardinal by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## lvt

Mirabello1 said:


> Bathroom reading material


Best Rolex ads ever.


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Lek

Lost. All lost in the mist of history


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## cayabo

This guy ran out of gas and didn't have an anchor ready...


----------



## Wolfsatz

Hydro Gargoyled
Gargoyle Feeding by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Drown Self Reflection
Drown It by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Radial Ironman
TX Radial by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Pool Side
Pool Side by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Swim Over
SwimOver by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Banzai

Made me!


----------



## tommy_boy

Bryce Canyon NP


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Tamadx

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

Lake Louise, Alberta, Canada. Sometimes natural light accommodates:


----------



## lvt

Paris.


----------



## lvt

Paris.


----------



## Sherpat

A recent ice storm did a lot of damage up where I live, dropping trees and making even walking impossible. This is the Japanese maple in our front yard - the cold and ice buildup caused this branch to split lengthwise, turning it into...a Japanese alligator tree! AAAUGH!!


----------



## Sherpat

A few shots I did around the house and yard for a photo contest on the theme of "Wood Grain":

































(Plus the Alligator tree I posted above.)


----------



## cayabo

I really like this one:



Sherpat said:


> View attachment 14716599


Couldn't resist doing some "paintings" of it:


----------



## Sherpat

cayabo said:


> I really like this one:
> 
> Couldn't resist doing some "paintings" of it:
> 
> View attachment 14716677


Thanks very much!

Lol - LOVE the Van Gogh treatment! Well done


----------



## SunnyOrange

Impressive pictures, Sherpat! :-! 

Sorry to hear about the storm.

I had to call my husband to see (he has been interested in photography lately), and he likes them too!


----------



## Sherpat

SunnyOrange said:


> Impressive pictures, Sherpat! :-!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the storm.
> 
> I had to call my husband to see (he has been interested in photography lately), and he likes them too!


Thank, miss! We live in an area that gets a fair amount of snow, and these ice storms are not all that unusual also. So it'll be ok. Nature bounces back (sometimes faster than our electricity, lol) 

Thank your husband for me, too!


----------



## Snaggletooth

Sumburgh, Shetland, UK.


----------



## rixcafe




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## rixcafe




----------



## lvt




----------



## lvt




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

Randomly shot this while waiting for my dentist


----------



## lvt




----------



## lvt




----------



## Sherpat

Panorama shot of my dining room set up for Christmas dinner.


----------



## lvt




----------



## lvt




----------



## Sherpat

I had to work Christmas morning, and my works looks out at the Manhattan skyline. I took these views of midtown with the Empire State Building just before, and just after dawn.









.


----------



## cayabo




----------



## D50




----------



## Snaggletooth

View attachment F3395D98-05BD-489E-9633-F77EC9698E01.jpg


----------



## D50

mcs101 said:


> View attachment 14580427


Whale Shark, right?


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## cayabo




----------



## eddiefirestone

I am praying for the people of Australia, please help them in their hour of need.


----------



## manofrolex

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14748289


Where have you been tooth?


----------



## horrij1

The stout I had yesterday, pattern in the glass reminded my me of "the great wave" Japanese woodblock print.


----------



## Ossamanity

'









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

jmanlay said:


> Where have you been tooth?


I've just been hanging around Jman.


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

😀😀


----------



## limnoman

Snaggletooth said:


> I've just been hanging around Jman.
> 
> View attachment 14756819


Tired of discussing coffee machines and vacuum cleaners on OoO?


----------



## Leekster

Ellis Island, NY/NJ

Cool place!









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

rjohnson56 said:


> Tired of discussing coffee machines and vacuum cleaners on OoO?


No, Sir, when a man is tired of OoO, he is tired of life; for there is in OoO all that life can afford.


----------



## ImolaRed




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## manofrolex

Godzilla ...:


----------



## vonkamp




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## vonkamp




----------



## ImolaRed

airplane window!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

West Side .. NY city


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

Somewhere in Tuy Hoa, Phu Yen province, Vietnam









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Leekster

Singapore









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Rickster27b

Waterfront

Mid Coast Maine.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## cayabo

SolarPower said:


>


Vallejo?


----------



## SolarPower

Palo Alto Baylands.


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14778489


Somehow this really sad to look at. Especially the image was expressed in BW theme


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

SolarPower said:


> Palo Alto Baylands.


Damn! Sexy Porsche!


----------



## SolarPower

Thanks. Back to photography..


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth

View attachment 31ABB626-A832-474C-B7CB-F95AFE897C01.jpg


----------



## Snaggletooth

View attachment 14785931


----------



## Snaggletooth

Parallel Lines #1


----------



## Snaggletooth

Parallel Lines #2

View attachment 14402400-572A-4A56-817D-FFA4BCD172E8.jpg


----------



## Snaggletooth

View attachment 14785971


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## yankeexpress

Skipper is very attentive.


----------



## D50




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## jatherly




----------



## SolarPower

Great pic!


----------



## domayotte

The Confluence, Auburn, CA

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14791419


They're going the wrong way???


----------



## Snaggletooth

cayabo said:


> They're going the wrong way???


'Twas a trifle breezy ;-)


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Sherpat




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Sherpat

SolarPower said:


>


That is a really nice shot. B&W a great choice here.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Sherpat said:


> View attachment 14796161


I was wondering what was your avatar here.... Sweet picture. that Kiwi looks delicious!

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Sherpat said:


> View attachment 14796161


I was wondering what was your avatar here.... Sweet picture. that Kiwi looks delicious!

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## stranger_in_the_night

Prague... Taken with a phone









Poslano sa mog Redmi 5 Plus koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Sherpat

Wolfsatz said:


> I was wondering what was your avatar here.... Sweet picture. that Kiwi looks delicious!


Hey, thanks man! Lol, my avatar is a character from the anime "Girls und Panzer". It's a fan made pic of the captain of the Pravda team hittin' the Stoli's in preparation for battle. Like we all do 

I like your Timex shot - I think that's your best yet. Well done!


----------



## lvt

Hi-speed train conductor.


----------



## Nicocamp353

Selfies for dayz









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyOrange

stranger_in_the_night said:


> Prague...


Lovely! Here's mine :


----------



## markwesti

San Diego 
DSCF2282 by mark westi, on Flickr
DSCF2284 by mark westi, on Flickr


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## zengineer

Back before the snow











Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## jakesky




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## SolarPower

Arizona crater? Taken from unusual side. Nice!


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## dfwcowboy

SolarPower said:


> Arizona crater? Taken from unusual side. Nice!


Meteor Crater in Arizona. Picture taken from the air, at a fairly low altitude with the window open while getting tossed around by the sporty Arizona summer convection currents AKA moderate turbulence.


----------



## maguirejp

Cheers


----------



## SolarPower

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I see that lego Porsche in the background. Here is one for you


----------



## SolarPower

dfwcowboy said:


> Meteor Crater in Arizona. Picture taken from the air, at a fairly low altitude with the window open while getting tossed around by the sporty Arizona summer convection currents AKA moderate turbulence.


Nicely done! Love the pic and that unique place. Last time there in 2001, i.e. before my digital camera times ...
Not far away from the crater is Lowell observatory in Flagstaff and this Montezuma Castle a bit to south.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## dfwcowboy

SolarPower said:


> Nicely done! Love the pic and that unique place. Last time there in 2001, i.e. before my digital camera times ...
> Not far away from the crater is Lowell observatory in Flagstaff and this Montezuma Castle a bit to south.


Most of my sightseeing in Arizona and surrounding states is done from the air. I've flown over the Grand Canyon a couple of times, seen Shiprock, Monument Valley, Lake Powell, and the San Fransisco Mountain and surrounding volcanic field. It's a great area to fly around in.


----------



## SolarPower

Absolutely.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## stranger_in_the_night

Budapest









Time is inevitable...


----------



## dfwcowboy

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yellowtail_Dam


----------



## SunnyOrange

Brugge :


----------



## rixcafe

My first camera purchased in the Summer of 1978


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## manofrolex

SunnyOrange said:


> Bruxelles (Brussels) :
> 
> View attachment 14809795


Brussels really ?


----------



## rmorin

From safari a couple weeks ago!


----------



## SolarPower

Alaska


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## stranger_in_the_night

My lady made this one!









Time is inevitable...


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SunnyOrange

jmanlay said:


> Brussels really ?


My mistake, it's Brugge. Years ago we visited Brussels, Brugge, Gent, and all pictures are mixed in different folders.

But here is Brussels :


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## MysteryBiscuits




----------



## SunnyOrange

stranger_in_the_night said:


> My lady made this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time is inevitable...


Happy Birthday!


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## stranger_in_the_night

SunnyOrange said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thanks man 

Time is inevitable...


----------



## D50




----------



## Madstacks

View attachment DSC_0279.jpg


This was July 2018 in rural England, and very much NOT a common sight.


----------



## SunnyOrange

stranger_in_the_night said:


> Thanks *man*
> 
> Time is inevitable...


Actually a Lady ;-)


----------



## SunnyOrange

I'm thinking how it would be interesting to post unusual pictures from journeys :


----------



## Greyknight




----------



## SolarPower

Yellowstone


----------



## Madstacks

This is inside Corfe castle in Dorset UK, the lean on the remains of this wall is well , a lot. They must think its safe though as you can walk right under it (i still didnt)


----------



## rixcafe




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Greyknight




----------



## Snaggletooth

Winter storm @ 60º North.


----------



## Leekster

Hongkong.









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyOrange




----------



## Madstacks

View attachment DSC_0201.jpg


----------



## kylini

My wife and I visited her family in Berkeley and went to the camera store she used to work. Anyhoo...we might have purchased a new camera, and I might have used it to take some pictures of her uncle performing at the Starry Plough.

View attachment uncle-berkeley.jpg


----------



## SolarPower

Whistler


----------



## Sherpat




----------



## SunnyOrange




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## rixcafe

At the Lane Museum in Nashville today


----------



## Nikrnic




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## kylini

Some grad student friends in Iowa celebrating a birthday. I slightly overbaked the exposure on my phone.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## lvt




----------



## bobo90

Some of the shots from past months 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D50




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## yankeexpress

Link to award winning photo of American owned Transatlantic race and Fastnet race winner Wizard, Sharon Green photo:


----------



## Guarionex

Random book


----------



## Sherpat

Went down to our local lake this past weekend and found a couple playing frisbee with a very enthusiastic Doberman - who would not let go of one frisbee while chasing another! At one point I counted five in his mouth as he ran after a 6th. I noticed also the man was wearing a front-pack, and when I got closer I saw he was carrying a tiny dog inside to keep warm. So cute!









.








.








.









.

And a few more sedate visitors....


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## amirsardari

My cat childhood









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Wolfsatz

What are you looking at?

*What u looking at? by Wolfsatz, on Flickr*


----------



## stranger_in_the_night

Jaime's in Budapest!









Time is inevitable...


----------



## SunnyOrange

Random people in Prague :

View attachment 14844347


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Moralles

my drone photos from *KOH SAMUI *
IF YOU WANT SEE MORE CHECK MY INSTA


----------



## Moralles

my drone photos from *KOH SAMUI *
IF YOU WANT SEE MORE CHECK MY INSTA

View attachment 14851167

View attachment 14851171


----------



## Moralles




----------



## Moralles

k o h 
s a m u i

from drone DJI SPARK


----------



## Moralles

k o h 
s a m u i

from drone DJI SPARK

View attachment 14851207


----------



## Snaggletooth

View attachment BD5015AF-F96E-458B-8F5A-299E322A2A2C.jpg


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Nikrnic

Ok stopped in a taxidermy with my hunter bro n law









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## sabot03196

Not a great place to crash. The top of the Schaefer Trail, Canyonlands National Park, Utah









Scooter Racing in Chilliwack, BC









Shot from the Top Gun Turret looking forward of one of only two flying Lancaster Bombers in the world. Hamilton, Ontario.









Riding through the debris. Gopher Dunes Motorsports Park, ON


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## manofrolex

SolarPower said:


>


Yes the 405 sure as hell don't miss that


----------



## SolarPower

Haha, who cares what's down below though 
Up there is where all is nice


----------



## manofrolex

SolarPower said:


> Haha, who cares what's down below though
> Up there is where all is nice


Yup the museum is nice  just to get there is a PITA


----------



## guspech750

....


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower

Yellowstone


----------



## Pimmsley

Struttin' around Hollywood Boulevard last October...


----------



## cayabo

A picture of a big *GLORY HOLE*

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.








Monticello Dam


----------



## SolarPower

Maui


----------



## Snaggletooth

View attachment 74E7F81E-4754-4527-8547-E718393BAA89.jpg


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SunnyOrange

Cold morning, heading to mountain, but not by car... Picture taken while riding a bike (I'm a long distance cyclist ;-)).


----------



## SolarPower

Nice!


----------



## sabot03196

Took this one in an abandoned power station on Belle Isle in Richmond, VA about ten years ago. Once the kids realized I wasn't there to get in their way, they treated me like furniture. I took a series of shots here but this one is my favourite.

Though this other one is a close second.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## fish70

It is really windy (but sunny) today so I thought, great I will go for a bike ride. Got blown around a lot and saw some pronghorn antelope while charging my favorite Citizen Eco-Drive. I don't own a camera, just an old Ipad2 mini. If you squint you can see the antelope.


----------



## Parkgate

Top, inside Nine Stones Close (Grey Ladies stone circle) and below, Wyvern (two legged English dragon, ) on a medieval doorway nearby (I can't disclose where, rarer than hens teeth).


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth

fish70 said:


> It is really windy (but sunny) today so I thought, great I will go for a bike ride. Got blown around a lot and saw some pronghorn antelope while charging my favorite Citizen Eco-Drive. I don't own a camera, just an old Ipad2 mini. If you squint you can see the antelope.
> View attachment 14877201


;-)


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth

View attachment 2E1C11A2-0D6D-4B57-A23E-79E79120B79A.jpg


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## lvt




----------



## D50




----------



## lvt




----------



## markwesti

Doug's harbor reef bar Catalina Ca. , Isthmus .
IMG_0085 by mark westi, on Flickr


----------



## markwesti

*First one on me*

Doug's harbor reef bar Catalina Ca. , Isthmus .
IMG_0085 by mark westi, on Flickr


----------



## SunnyOrange




----------



## bctimekeeper

A delicious random photo!


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## rixcafe

In Dalton Georgia this week:


----------



## Sherpat

rixcafe said:


> In Dalton Georgia this week:


Dealership...?


----------



## 1981Eagle

Cemetery from the late 1700's with a big old tree that has grown over a grave from 1871


----------



## 1981Eagle

Just a mushroom :-d


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth

jmanlay said:


>


There's a cream for that ;-)


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower

Sulfur springs valley


----------



## Snaggletooth

View attachment C660C207-8E27-423A-B48F-91430DFEE234.jpg


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## sabot03196

The joy of Telephoto lens. This shot was taken at about 800mm equivalent on my 7D mk2. This bear doesn't even know I'm there, he's just waiting for the Zookeeper to push the morning's food into the pen.


----------



## Parkgate

An old corrugated iron barn being demolished and cleared.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rixcafe

Fun and games...


----------



## Snaggletooth

Under tow.


----------



## SunnyOrange

Salzburg, Austria


----------



## Nikrnic

My little guy..









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyOrange

Nikrnic said:


> My little guy..


He is so so cute!

Reminds me of my parents' cat Riko (also my avatar picture), one day he left and never returned... :-(


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Nikrnic

SunnyOrange said:


> He is so so cute!
> 
> Reminds me of my parents' cat Riko (also my avatar picture), one day he left and never returned... :-(
> 
> View attachment 14900555


Aww, I feel bad for Riko. I'm sure he's at another good home now.. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

Dichroic filter


----------



## emiTstI

SunnyOrange said:


> Salzburg, Austria
> 
> View attachment 14900317


Good photo ... Was just there late fall ... 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Cappyab

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## lvt




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Nikrnic

TriPower









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

You, Sir, are Walter White & I claim my $10!


cayabo said:


> View attachment 14903929
> 
> 
> View attachment 14903931


----------



## 1981Eagle

Rievaulx Abbey, North York Moors National Park, North Yorkshire, England


----------



## 1981Eagle

Rievaulx Abbey, North York Moors National Park, North Yorkshire, England

View attachment 14905831


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower

Great pic!


----------



## Snaggletooth

SolarPower said:


> Great pic!


Right back at you. Just been admiring your Royal Oak shots. Cool.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/any-w...y-you-think-came-out-pretty-well-4130938.html


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14906841


What the what - is there no dirt in Shetland?

All your pics look like someone got out a tack cloth and wiped everything crystal clean; including the trees, grass, beaches, hills and even the waves...


----------



## Snaggletooth

cayabo said:


> What the what - is there no dirt in New Zealand?
> 
> All your pics look like someone got out a tack cloth and wiped everything crystal clean; including the trees, grass, beaches, hills and even the waves...


Wrong hemisphere cayabo


----------



## cayabo

Snaggletooth said:


> Wrong hemisphere cayabo


Somehow, I recall you're in Shetland??? yet I've unreasonably assumed your pics are coming from New Zealand - too much UFC maybe...

Still, you're in a place that's remarkably clean and pure in appearance.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower

Beautiful.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## KTTFB64




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## maxwatch72

Typical Hawaiian landscape...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower

Talking Hawaii


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth

SolarPower said:


>


Crack-ing picture ;-)


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth

Common Goose Barnacles.


----------



## SolarPower

Great pic!


----------



## amirsardari

Last summer









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## emiTstI

Patek boutique in Shanghai ...


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower

Lake Tahoe


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14946691


What a great pic of a beautiful machine!


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth

SolarPower said:


> What a great pic of a beautiful machine!


Thank you


----------



## Snaggletooth

SolarPower said:


> What a great pic of a beautiful machine!


Thank you


----------



## Snaggletooth

Fitful Head & Sumburgh Airport.








https://www.shetlandwebcams.com/cliff-cam-3/


----------



## SolarPower

Inside the Gaol


----------



## SolarPower

St Patrick's Cathedral


----------



## maxwatch72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxwatch72

Lasagna!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## [email protected]

Cancun Mexico 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower

Love it! Show the doggie


----------



## Snaggletooth

¼


----------



## Snaggletooth

Check out https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/show-your-doggy-diver-1050424.html



SolarPower said:


> Love it! Show the doggie


----------



## SolarPower

Thanks. No dive watch here though...
Like I said elsewhere I used to swim competitively and dive as an amateur..Damaged my eardrum. No more diving and do not want to have a watch which would either mean I am a pretender or would remind me I can't really dive beyond snorkeling.
I posted this hust for fun: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/why-dive-watch-5142297.html


----------



## SolarPower

Dogs is different story. I love them, as all the family do and between us and kids we have/had quite a few. This is just a sample 



























All of them who are in the better world are remembered and missed greatly.


----------



## Snaggletooth

No-one really cares what watch you post. Heavy on the dog, light on the diver over there ;-)



SolarPower said:


> Thanks. No dive watch here though...
> Like I said elsewhere I used to swim competitively and dive as an amateur..Damaged my eardrum. No more diving and do not want to have a watch which would either mean I am a pretender or would remind me I can't really dive beyond snorkeling.
> I posted this hust for fun:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/why-dive-watch-5142297.html


----------



## Snaggletooth

2/4


----------



## FordHammie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth

View attachment BCCC16F7-1CCC-44BF-9BE3-BFEAB960A3EF.jpg


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## nudie

In a public transport on a weekend, look how empty it is....









Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower

What a great pics Snaggletooth! The one from the cabin with the cockpit is a rare opportunity to look at the wok being done. Likewise is this one.

For the rest of us it's the best we can do from the air


----------



## SolarPower

The contrast


----------



## nudie

Slight crowded at Universal Studios Singapore









Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarifixer

Here's a posterized pic of a clarinet I took for my business card--one of those "Whazzat??" shots:


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## PolishX

Great Gray Owl in my front yard. First shots ever with my D-610 , Wasilla Alaska before dusk


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## dfwcowboy

SolarPower said:


>


Looks like a CRJ. Tomorrow I have my type ride to get rated in the CL-604 which is the business jet version of essentially this same plane.


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## SunnyOrange

Sliema, Malta (most beautiful place on Earth) :


----------



## Snaggletooth

Looking at ewe.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## maguirejp

My Dad in UK July 1945......don't know age of the watch.

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Clarifixer




----------



## nudie

A day at Universal Studios Singapore









Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## BalooSD

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth

View attachment CA9E1C6E-81CE-4E67-B1F8-3E13BA6A1803.jpeg


----------



## Clarifixer




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Watches123

I find "Art" in all forms to be very interesting. In the sense that even though the creator of the piece may have had a specific vision and inspiration for it, when viewed thru the eyes of the spectators, it may touch each of the viewers in very different and meaningful ways.

I recently came upon a sculpture called "The Collective". It is made from salvaged propane tanks that have been turned into faces that make up a large head. The creator of this piece, Artist Paul Bobrowitz, said his inspiration came from "... his belief in the collective unconscious - an inherited part of the unconscious that is common to all people. That is what I was thinking of when I was putting all of these individual faces together to make the head, which is the collective," he said. "That's us. We are a collective of everything and everybody we've ever encountered."

I know that when some people have viewed this sculpture, that it has made people think of death, the holocaust, or has given them very grim and scary feelings. However, when I viewed it I had rush of different feelings, emotions and thoughts come over me. When looking at all of the vary "different" faces coming together to form "one" collective head it reminded me of several things...

1. Although we may be all different in one way or another - we are all still very much the same... and we are all brothers and sisters.

2. I can't help but think about what is currently going on in this world of ours. Covid-19 is and will touch each and every one of us in one form or another, whether we actually get sick or someone that we know will get sick; affect us emotionally, mentally, financially, etc. This virus will not discriminate based on race, religion, age, gender, occupation or which region we may happen to live. So again, in this aspect... we are all the same.

I took the picture, to serve as a reminder to us all, that though we may all have some differences... we all put our pants on one leg at a time... we all have hearts, souls, and feelings. So let us all continue to have compassion, empathy, patience, forgiveness and unconditional love for everyone as we unite together as one "collective" during this unprecedented time.

Wishing the best of health and happiness to all!


----------



## Watches123

I find "Art" in all forms to be very interesting. In the sense that even though the creator of the piece may have had a specific vision and inspiration for it, when viewed thru the eyes of the spectators, it may touch each of the viewers in very different and meaningful ways.

I recently came upon a sculpture called "The Collective". It is made from salvaged propane tanks that have been turned into faces that make up a large head. The creator of this piece, Artist Paul Bobrowitz, said his inspiration came from "... his belief in the collective unconscious - an inherited part of the unconscious that is common to all people. That is what I was thinking of when I was putting all of these individual faces together to make the head, which is the collective," he said. "That's us. We are a collective of everything and everybody we've ever encountered."

I know that when some people have viewed this sculpture, that it has made people think of death, the holocaust, or has given them very grim and scary feelings. However, when I viewed it I had rush of different feelings, emotions and thoughts come over me. When looking at all of the very "different" faces coming together to form "one" collective head it reminded me of several things...

1. Although we may be all different in one way or another - we are all still very much the same... and we are all brothers and sisters.

2. I can't help but think about what is currently going on in this world of ours. Covid-19 is and will touch each and every one of us in one form or another, whether we actually get sick or someone that we know will get sick; affect us emotionally, mentally, financially, etc. This virus will not discriminate based on race, religion, age, gender, occupation or which region we may happen to live. So again, in this aspect... we are all the same.

I took the picture, to serve as a reminder to us all, that though we may all have some differences... we all put our pants on one leg at a time... we all have hearts, souls, and feelings. So let us all continue to have compassion, empathy, patience, forgiveness and unconditional love for everyone as we unite together as one "collective" during this unprecedented time.

Wishing the best of health and happiness to all! 

View attachment 14991115


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Lodi

Shotted somewhere near Ridgecrest (California)


----------



## Snaggletooth

Night tasking.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Juvenile Cardinal by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## jakesky




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## lvt




----------



## lvt




----------



## Snaggletooth

The Drinking Horse, Eshaness.


----------



## SolarPower

New avatar?- nice! 
Where is this place?


Snaggletooth said:


> The Drinking Horse, Eshaness.
> View attachment 15003509


----------



## Snaggletooth

SolarPower said:


> New avatar?- nice!
> Where is this place?


https://www.mentalfloss.com/article/30525/8-wild-and-wonderful-stone-giants-around-world


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower

Snaggletooth said:


> https://www.mentalfloss.com/article/30525/8-wild-and-wonderful-stone-giants-around-world


Thanks. It's beautiful.


----------



## Nikrnic

?









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

Nikrnic said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Ferrari engine?


----------



## SolarPower

Overtime you see less and less


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## St1y1

Here's one for ya🤙


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Nikrnic

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

lvt said:


> Ferrari engine?


No actually saw it at my friends shop, most likely a mopar. 440?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Watches123

Copper dome on local courthouse.


----------



## Watches123

Sorry for the double post... I don't understand why this keeps happening


----------



## lvt




----------



## arktika1148

View attachment IMG_0314.JPG
View attachment IMG_0316.JPG
View attachment IMG_0317.jpg
View attachment IMG_0324.JPG


----------



## arktika1148

View attachment IMG_0321.jpg


----------



## arktika1148

View attachment IMG_0337.jpg


----------



## Clarifixer




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower

Wow, what a pic! ^


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Hands Soslo

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 15008711












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower

Trinityten said:


> View attachment 15015473


Where is it?

Same idea different implementation


----------



## Mjsusc

One day you’ll be... not broken and virus ridden again


----------



## Mjsusc

Black bay


----------



## Mjsusc

Ouch


----------



## Sherpat

Hands Soslo said:


>


'Atta boy!

_Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana._


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## Cappyab

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands Soslo

SolarPower said:


> Where is it?
> 
> Same idea different implementation


The second one is Mesa Verde, isnt it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands Soslo

Sherpat said:


> 'Atta boy!
> 
> _Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana._


Thanks Sherpat- love that tag line!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarifixer




----------



## SolarPower

Hands Soslo said:


> The second one is Mesa Verde, isnt it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's Montezuma Castle in Arizona


----------



## SolarPower

Hands Soslo said:


> The second one is Mesa Verde, isnt it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's Montezuma Castle in Arizona


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## Incident

North Sulawesi, Indonesia


----------



## PajoB

Deer in Dublin


----------



## Trinityten

Predjama, Slovenia


----------



## Kennychewy2000

PajoB said:


> Deer in Dublin


What a majestic creature!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennychewy2000

Meme









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## guspech750

My 17 year old daughter made some driveway art a few days ago.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Hands Soslo

Kennychewy2000 said:


> Meme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Facebook vs reality

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennychewy2000

Hands Soslo said:


> Facebook vs reality
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol.. before and after quarantine.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## fish70




----------



## Clarifixer




----------



## PolishX

First pics with new Nikon D610 from my front yard. Great Gray Owl. 
Sigma 150-600 with monopod.

Broke the cardinal rule , I shot in auto and it was about 830 at night. I can do better but when he swoops by the window and and you grab camera and run I was happy. My slippers were soaking wet


----------



## Clarifixer

PolishX said:


> View attachment 15036049
> 
> 
> First pics with new Nikon D610 from my front yard. Great Gray Owl.
> Sigma 150-600 with monopod.
> 
> Broke the cardinal rule , I shot in auto and it was about 830 at night. I can do better but when he swoops by the window and and you grab camera and run I was happy. My slippers were soaking wet


Great grab shot! You get 'em when you can.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## vee1rotate

Night air show at Air Adventure Oshkosh


----------



## The Watch Ho

SolarPower said:


>


My fav car! Still on my list to get. Here are the last 2 fun cars I had.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## Clarifixer

Vincent, needs love.


----------



## cayabo




----------



## cayabo




----------



## cayabo




----------



## guspech750

Took a drive by Comiskey Park yesterday. 










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## RBleigh81




----------



## tommy_boy

Mt Hood, North Oregon Cascades, as seen from the summit of Bald Mt.


----------



## SolarPower

The Watch Ho said:


> My fav car! Still on my list to get. Here are the last 2 fun cars I had.
> 
> View attachment 15048367


Nice pair!

I also like two very different, but both FUN, Drive & Smile ones. Little NA Miata feels home in my garage


----------



## SolarPower

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15048429


Well, this one beats all the cars hands down


----------



## SolarPower

dfwcowboy said:


>


Wow, what is it?


----------



## dfwcowboy

SolarPower said:


> Wow, what is it?


San Francisco volcano field in Arizona northeast of Flagstaff. There's a number of cinder cone volcanoes and lava flows you can see from the air, most are well preserved in the desert. I believe that one is Sunset Crater, but I could be wrong.


----------



## SolarPower

dfwcowboy said:


> San Francisco volcano field in Arizona northeast of Flagstaff. There's a number of cinder cone volcanoes and lava flows you can see from the air, most are well preserved in the desert. I believe that one is Sunset Crater, but I could be wrong.


Thanks. Been to Flagstaff and Lowell observatory, Arizona crater, etc. number of times.. Never knew this place existed.


----------



## Snaggletooth

SolarPower said:


> Well, this one beats all the cars hands down


The repayment plan is the kicker.


----------



## arktika1148

View attachment IMG_0362.JPG
View attachment IMG_0363.JPG


----------



## PolishX

Nice little walk around the lake, Black Caped Chickadees are out foraging for stuff. He let me get closer than I thought 
Nikon D-610 
ISO 100 @ 1/80th of a sec 
f 6.3 @ 500 mm 
Sigma 150-500


----------



## Wolfsatz

PolishX said:


> View attachment 15050421
> 
> Nice little walk around the lake, Black Caped Chickadees are out foraging for stuff. He let me get closer than I thought
> Nikon D-610
> ISO 100 @ 1/80th of a sec
> f 6.3 @ 500 mm
> Sigma 150-500


Hello Nikonite! 
There is a lot of chickadees around right now, I hear them all over.. but they have been a bit shy when I go outside shooting on my feeders. However,

Old English Sparrow
Spring by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

New Kid on the block... I thought I was not going to see anymore Blue Jays, but it has been chilly 
Spring by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Cardinal 
Spring by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Nuthatch
Whte Breasted Nuthatch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Downy Woodpecker
Downy Jr. by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Northern Flicker Woodpecker 
Northern Flicker by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Blue Bird 
Spring by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Red Bellied Wood Pecker 
Spring by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth

https://www.shetlandwebcams.com/cliff-cam-3/


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower

Great shots Snaggletooth!


----------



## omgitsspooky

Anyone else into cars?


----------



## SolarPower

Yes


----------



## manofrolex

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15047265


Nice scooter


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Clarifixer

Cars? Yeah, sure.....


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower

Talking cars..


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## omgitsspooky




----------



## Clarifixer




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## yikeslookout

DIY electric skateboard I’m building.


----------



## yikeslookout

Railroad bridge being constructed at project I worked on.


----------



## yikeslookout

Drilling for pile foundations


----------



## yikeslookout

Storm drain construction


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## RCTimeDude

cool shot


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## SolarPower

Beautiful. There is nothing like photos from up above. Is it Utah side, I assume?

Not too far from Lake Powell


----------



## dfwcowboy

SolarPower said:


> Beautiful. There is nothing like photos from up above. Is it Utah side, I assume?


 Just north of Page


----------



## yikeslookout

To go sushi box


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Conde

Somewhere near Minsk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarifixer




----------



## Nokie

This morning's sunrise from my deck-


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## cayabo




----------



## maxwatch72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower

That ^^^ is beautiful!


----------



## cayabo

Some rivets of the GG Bridge


----------



## bobo90

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## cayabo




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Nikrnic

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## poptop

Love the beach at night!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

Ptarmigan


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth

Sea temp. 7.6ºC/45.7ºF(resh)


----------



## Clarifixer




----------



## Snaggletooth

View attachment 94FC5011-360C-42F9-8786-1CCFC939F48B.jpg


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## cayabo




----------



## cayabo




----------



## manofrolex

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15084235
> 
> Sea temp. 7.6ºC/45.7ºF(resh)


Been in it yet ?


----------



## Snaggletooth

jmanlay said:


> Been in it yet ?


Yeah man. Water sports are discouraged at the moment ('rona related) so it's been a couple of immersions at the end of jogs around the island rather than swimming proper.


----------



## manofrolex

Snaggletooth said:


> Yeah man. Water sports are discouraged at the moment ('rona related) so it's been a couple of immersions at the end of jogs around the island rather than swimming proper.
> View attachment 15087457


Yes , God forbid people go swimming


----------



## Snaggletooth

jmanlay said:


> Yes , God forbid people go swimming


It's the teams that have to go get them when things go wrong...


----------



## manofrolex

Snaggletooth said:


> It's the teams that have to go get them when things go wrong...


I get that part at sea but by the shore come on now ...plenty of beaches w no life guard and if you drown then well that's it


----------



## Roger Beep




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth

View attachment D11DC677-2BF1-407B-A606-D2A66789C239.jpg


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## cayabo




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## gto05z

Backyard visitor


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Clarifixer




----------



## manofrolex

cayabo said:


> View attachment 15097315


----------



## gto05z

Avoriaz, French Alps


----------



## gto05z

Autumn, Morzine, French Alps


----------



## gto05z

Winter, Morzine, French Alps


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## gto05z




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Wolfsatz

98.8%

Hoping for clear skies tonight for 100%

98.8 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Confirmed.... the Moon is made of Cheese

99.8% Fulll according to Moon Calc 
224092.55 Miles away

url=https://flic.kr/p/2iYKEFN]







[/url]Cheese Moon by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## SolarPower

Not from today, obviously









and not so obviously


----------



## Incident

First Light


----------



## lvt

Home made.


----------



## cayabo




----------



## MrDagon007

I am quite happy with this picture of my little princess, taking today just after waking up from her afternoon nap.
Fuji XT2 + Nikon 180mm f2.8D mounted with a Zhongyi focal reducer. Aperture wide open or nearly so (I forgot). 800 ISO.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## _father.time

SD


----------



## cayabo

@ the Temple of 10,000 Buddhas


----------



## SunnyOrange

Sorry guys for the 'burst' of likes (SolarPower will go mad ), I just returned to forum, after I took a break which I need from time to time.

Here is one of mine :


----------



## Roger Beep

20 weeks old Frenchie


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## cayabo

SunnyOrange said:


> Sorry guys for the 'burst' of likes


There I was thinking "Someone finally gets my picture of garbage cans".

Then I realized what was going on...

Here's a Jack & Jenny (in the lower right):


----------



## The Haze

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z




----------



## gto05z




----------



## cayabo




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt




----------



## SunnyOrange

One of our cycling tours :


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Rickster27b

Havana Cuba


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## sosa_dos

My cure for a hangover.









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyOrange

Following the subject; flowers from my garden, and my cat.


----------



## cayabo

So, I use Google to back up all my pictures, and its search feature is pretty impressive.
When snaggle posts a pic, I go to do a search.

eg - type in "fruit" and the apricot comes up, put in "banana" or "cat" and viola!
But, I now I have a pic or 2 of a pansy but Google's pic identifying algorithm is stumped.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## cayabo

^^^ Why do the cacti have a $5M view?


----------



## cayabo

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15098825


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## lonaman




----------



## SunnyOrange




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15115189


Looks bad. Was everything fine?


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Hands Soslo

SolarPower said:


> Looks bad. Was everything fine?


It will buff right out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

SolarPower said:


> Looks bad. Was everything fine?


No loss of life or serious injuries.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## sophiemckinney

Loevhagen said:


>


wow, this is so cool


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo

Pic out the front door as I was packing...


----------



## SunnyOrange

cayabo said:


> Pic out the front door as I was packing...
> 
> View attachment 15122335


Oh, is it someone's house burning? So bad...


----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

SunnyOrange said:


> Oh, is it someone's house burning? So bad...


I live in Santa Rosa, CA where a couple thousand houses burned in 2017 - it stopped about a mile away.









(not my pic)


----------



## SunnyOrange

cayabo said:


> I live in Santa Rosa, CA where a couple thousand houses burned in 2017 - it stopped about a mile away.
> 
> View attachment 15122763
> 
> 
> (not my pic)


It is so sad... I have heard for fires, but never from the first hand, any experience... It's disaster, what people have been through, I hope it will never happen again.

P.S. You understand why I can't give a 'like'...


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## KennyMKSeattle

Wedding Cake Rock, NSW, Australia


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## guspech750

Built a golf hitting cage for my daughter and I








.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## cayabo




----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## maxwatch72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## PolishX

Really getting the hang of my Nikon D610 and the 150-500. Not super fast but Ive been birding on my property


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## manofrolex

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15115189


I think that one is done


----------



## KRMMRK

My neighbor taking her tortoise for a walk. Honest to God, this thing walks ahead of her and stays on the sidewalk. No leash required.


----------



## cayabo

View attachment 2014-04-14 11-13-37 - 0035.jpg


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo

Dammit - I had a coffee cup @ work for a couple years that had googly eyes - no pic though. 
How about one in the same form/color taken on Easter?


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth

cayabo said:


> Dammit - I had a coffee cup @ work for a couple years that had googly eyes - no pic though.
> How about one in the same form/color taken on Easter?


Now I've discovered your kryptonite...


----------



## Wolfsatz

Are you guys playing a 1+ up game?


----------



## Wolfsatz

Rain Day

More Rain by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Rain by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Foliage by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Dupe ..

Bonus..

Bonus Shot by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo




----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

Arrrg - double post.


----------



## cayabo

Snaggletooth said:


> Now I've discovered your kryptonite...
> 
> View attachment 15133135


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Wolfsatz

Bonsai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo

Not a famous tree at all.
But, the most famous Madrone I know of.


----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## RoRoPa

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Incident




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15138579


I see that you're going for a Rothko No 1 look.

Here's the $75,000,000 painting I'm referring to:


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth

cayabo said:


> I see that you're going for a Rothko No 1 look.
> 
> Here's the $75,000,000 painting I'm referring to:


I have a bridge to sell you!


----------



## collector210

Love this.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## cayabo

These page breaks really kill the continuity...


----------



## lvt

cayabo said:


> These page breaks really kill the continuity...
> 
> View attachment 15141453


Sadly the image is also broken.


----------



## cayabo

lvt said:


> Sadly the image is also broken.


First, I'm on a PC... I see that the page breaks that are irritating me aren't the same on Tapatalk.

Second, I tried Tapatalk on Android and my image came up.
Also tried different browsers and PC and they all show my image without me being logged in.

So, I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## lvt

cayabo said:


> First, I'm on a PC... I see that the page breaks that are irritating me aren't the same on Tapatalk.
> 
> Second, I tried Tapatalk on Android and my image came up.
> Also tried different browsers and PC and they all show my image without me being logged in.
> 
> So, I'm not sure what's going on.


It happens from time to time, I'm used to it. It's usually working fine the next day.


----------



## cayabo




----------



## SunnyOrange

I miss the sea...


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo

That ^^^ is blue kryptonite.


----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Grinderman




----------



## MrBacon

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## maxwatch72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75

Do not shoot









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SunnyOrange




----------



## cayabo




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## cayabo




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## imaCoolRobot

cayabo said:


> View attachment 15149659


Tofino?


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## PolishX

Tree Swallow. Apparently they dive bomb you and try to poop on you when close to their nest


----------



## BRN




----------



## BRN




----------



## cayabo

imaCoolRobot said:


> Tofino?


Yes.









The previous pic I posted is Long Beach just a couple miles south of Tofino:


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## cayabo

8 minutes before...









Same lake...









Similar island...









Which gets me back to my version of a SolarPower post (from a few weeks ago...)


----------



## Snaggletooth

Two views, 30 minutes apart.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## flapsslatsup




----------



## lvt




----------



## cayabo




----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## flapsslatsup




----------



## cayabo

imaCoolRobot said:


> Tofino?


Ok - this one is in N California - it's got a great name:


----------



## flapsslatsup




----------



## BRN

Delta B757-200 SFO ---- JFK


----------



## BRN

Sheffield Island Lighthouse Mural. Norwalk, CT


----------



## flapsslatsup




----------



## imaCoolRobot

buying a Kayak has been waaay smarter than yet another watch.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower

Love kayaking. Used to do long whitewater trips. Brings up memories.


----------



## BRN

I like lighthouses.



Inside


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## cayabo




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## BRN




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## schumacher62

san jose ca city hall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## cayabo




----------



## BRN




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## BRN




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth

BRN said:


>


Very apt for today


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## BRN




----------



## BRN




----------



## schumacher62

SFO landing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## HerrNano




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SunnyOrange




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## BRN




----------



## BRN

Also made a quick video.


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## PolishX

Bad day for bird viewing so I found an alternative subject


----------



## Snaggletooth

cayabo said:


> View attachment 15169407


Jim's hoose.


----------



## cayabo

Snaggletooth said:


> Jim's hoose.


I love the internets. 
I took a drive around Bigton. 
I looked up the length of day last June 19 (22.5 hours sunlight). 
Can't figure how you got a stove in your house but no chimney.
But now, I want to know, does that phone box work?


----------



## anabuki




----------



## schumacher62

anabuki said:


> View attachment 15171793
> 
> 
> View attachment 15171795
> 
> 
> View attachment 15171797


is this warsaw? i walked around that building. pretty huge!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## BRN




----------



## Snaggletooth

cayabo said:


> I love the internets.
> I took a drive around Bigton.
> I looked up the length of day last June 19 (22.5 hours sunlight).
> Can't figure how you got a stove in your house but no chimney.
> But now, I want to know, does that phone box work?


Who says I got no chimney? How would Santa deliver?









Phone box is non-functioning.


----------



## Rascal8399

.


----------



## cayabo

Snaggletooth said:


> Who says I got no chimney? How would Santa deliver?
> 
> Phone box is non-functioning.


You're something of an accidental celebrity here in our COVID sheltered home.
My kids are fascinated by the fact that the sun stays up so long on Shetland, and the chickens in your house.
They wonder if you live there all year? or your whole life? how cold does it get in winter? why doesn't your neighbor have a garage if there's no light? how many kids there are in Bigton? and where do you buy food?
That segued into a conversation about "do they have any trees?"... and on and on.
Plus the whole concept of Long and Lat is tough enough, but the added fact that it is embedded in a picture overwhelms them.
Then my wife got into the conversation - she's smitten by the isolation, she wants to know about health services, and if you want to trade homes for a month...

According to Google, you're in the house with no chimney - but your chicken picture has a stove...


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth

cayabo said:


> You're something of an accidental celebrity here in our COVID sheltered home.
> My kids are fascinated by the fact that the sun stays up so long on Shetland, and the chickens in your house.
> They wonder if you live there all year? or your whole life? how cold does it get in winter? why doesn't your neighbor have a garage if there's no light? how many kids there are in Bigton? and where do you buy food?
> That segued into a conversation about "do they have any trees?"... and on and on.
> Plus the whole concept of Long and Lat is tough enough, but the added fact that it is embedded in a picture overwhelms them.
> Then my wife got into the conversation - she's smitten by the isolation, she wants to know about health services, and if you want to trade homes for a month...
> 
> According to Google, you're in the house with no chimney - but your chicken picture has a stove...
> 
> View attachment 15173911


Close my friend, but no cigar 

I'll answer your questions tomorrow when I've got time to do a proper job.


----------



## cayabo

Snaggletooth said:


> Close my friend, but no cigar


Well, since the blue house is right in the middle of your pic - that's the one I guess it is:









- don't worry too much about answering the questions. 
I'm doing a bit of home-schooling these days and encourage the young'uns to explore anything interesting they happen upon.

We've all learned much more about the subarctic archipelago of Zetland than I had ever wondered...
But, please know that what ever you do answer, my kids and I will appreciate it.


----------



## Snaggletooth

cayabo said:


> Well, since the blue house is right in the middle of your pic - that's the one I guess it is:
> 
> View attachment 15174437
> 
> 
> - don't worry too much about answering the questions.
> I'm doing a bit of home-schooling these days and encourage the young'uns to explore anything interesting they happen upon.
> 
> We've all learned much more about the subarctic archipelago of Zetland than I had ever wondered...
> But, please know that what ever you do answer, my kids and I will appreciate it.


I made that too easy ;-)

Have a gander at https://www.shetlandwebcams.com/


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## BRN




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pmnealhsd

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh! SO. CUTE.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Pmnealhsd said:


> Oh! SO. CUTE.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



















it's an adorable little thing! my daughters little brown furr ball.


----------



## cayabo




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth

cayabo said:


> View attachment 15181207


Put that out for you Sir?


----------



## cayabo

Snaggletooth said:


> Put that out for you Sir?
> View attachment 15181227


Hey - kids had a question.

What are the groups of 8 or 10 round things in the water (Cat Firth, Hamna Voe, etc)? They look like fish farms? (Google doesn't have very good resolution.)


----------



## Snaggletooth

cayabo said:


> Hey - kids had a question.
> 
> What are the groups of 8 or 10 round things in the water (Cat Firth, Hamna Voe, etc)? They look like fish farms? (Google doesn't have very good resolution.)


Round structures = salmon farms
Parallel lines = mussel farms


----------



## arktika1148

View attachment IMG_0535.JPG
View attachment IMG_0537.jpg


----------



## Snaggletooth

cayabo said:


> Hey - kids had a question.
> 
> What are the groups of 8 or 10 round things in the water (Cat Firth, Hamna Voe, etc)? They look like fish farms? (Google doesn't have very good resolution.)


Salmon cages








Mussel ropes


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth

Hermaness, Muckle Flugga & Out Stack; the full stop at the end of Britain.


----------



## SolarPower

Very different sights around here


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## BRN

SolarPower said:


> Very different sights around here


Is that Rainier?


----------



## BRN

Mt. Hood from two different vantage points. These were taken in the middle of the wildfire season a couple of years back, hence the hazy look to the shots.

From Timothy Lake.



From PDX


----------



## cayabo

Same smoke (about a week before), different lake and mountain:


----------



## Wolfsatz

Onion Roots by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyOrange

Last week at the cycling trip :


----------



## cayabo




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Succulent TS by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower

BRN said:


> Is that Rainier?


Mt. Shasta


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## cayabo




----------



## playinwittime




----------



## cayabo




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## BRN

Right before blowing my left knee out during a practice run.


----------



## zengineer

Random you ask?









Sent from my Motorola Bag Phone


----------



## took

..









Time is a gift...


----------



## took

Favorite thread!









Time is a gift...


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## BRN

@MoMa


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Wolfsatz

@Front Yard
Night Watering by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Wolfsatz

Adopt Me by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BRN




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time for Wristy Business




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Nikrnic

Sunshine  Bridge









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

Bear Mountain Bridge


----------



## cayabo




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

Same idea, right?


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## BRN

Verrazzano-Narrows Bridge between Staten Island and Brooklyn


----------



## Snaggletooth

Bridge (geddit?).


----------



## cayabo




----------



## yankeexpress

Stepped out into the dark night to walk the dog and almost stepped on this gorgeous Butterfly....whipped out my phone and took this snapshot:


----------



## SolarPower

Talking bridges


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## Snaggletooth

Under tow.


----------



## cayabo




----------



## SunnyOrange

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Florence? ;-)

Here are mine :


----------



## BRN




----------



## BRN

cayabo said:


> *GUILLOTINED SNAKE HEAD*


Yeah, that's not creepy at all...


----------



## cayabo

BRN said:


> Yeah, that's not creepy at all...


"Found" by my 2 & 4 year old @ grandpa's.
They were fascinated when it kept moving after being separated from the body.


----------



## BRN

cayabo said:


> "Found" by my 2 & 4 year old @ grandpa's.
> They were fascinated when it kept moving after being separated from the body.


No doubt, it is fascinating how the nervous system still keeps going after such trauma.


----------



## BRN




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## took

Most of my random photos include an item that'll get me hit with an infraction 









Time is a gift...


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Hosta by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo




----------



## schumacher62

cayabo said:


> View attachment 15213761


it's definitely california apricot season! what variety are these if you know cayabo?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

schumacher62 said:


> it's definitely california apricot season! what variety are these if you know cayabo?


The kind that grow in my yard? 
(I don't actually know. I guess Blenheim due to the fact they're super delicious if they fall off the tree, but unremarkable if not allowed to fully ripen.)

The trees seem to be old (50+ years) and are very finicky.
Bumper crop once every 5-8 years, and some years nothing...


----------



## BRN

Churros!


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth

View attachment EA63BED5-B1F8-46D9-BD5E-1CB9F42B2000.jpeg


View attachment 49699A99-EC7B-4A30-ADC9-18FBA5CFE030.jpg


----------



## cayabo

Zorbeez - before and after being soaked in water.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## schumacher62

churros in madrid!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## SteveO69




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Garb by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## BRN




----------



## cayabo




----------



## arquitron

Automaton...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Working for me at the office while I drive...


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## BRN




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## schumacher62

Pescadero CA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Wolfsatz

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15220935


What are those ?


----------



## SunnyOrange




----------



## BRN




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

SolarPower said:


>


this looks like one of several creek "trails" near my home in san jose.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## BRN

cayabo said:


> View attachment 15223163


Those are bats? Right?


----------



## cayabo

BRN said:


> Those are bats? Right?


Yep - and I took this pic from a canoe.


----------



## cayabo




----------



## schumacher62

the 50 y/o redwood bridge over to my place in Pescadero.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Bridge by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

InLove You Baby! by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

Ok, there’s got to be a reason why so many of us have taken photos of bridges from that point of view.


----------



## Wolfsatz

BRN said:


> Ok, there's got to be a reason why so many of us have taken photos of bridges from that point of view.


hmmm... perhaps because that is how we mortals cross them? 
When I grow wings I'll be able to take a side view shot. :-!


----------



## BRN

Wolfsatz said:


> hmmm... perhaps because that is how we mortals cross them?
> When I grow wings I'll be able to take a side view shot. :-!


No wings required. I guess that angle is just aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## TedG954




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

20140107_161445 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BRN




----------



## BRN




----------



## BRN




----------



## cayabo

BRN said:


> No wings required. I guess that angle is just aesthetically pleasing.


Same bridge... different angle:


----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Zombie_Assassin

A lighthouse near to where I live in the UK....









Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

cayabo said:


> Same bridge... different angle:
> 
> View attachment 15225163


Same Waterfall
DSCN0405 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

DSCN0421 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Zombie_Assassin

A walk along the promenade....









Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

the hotel on the valley floor near the waterfall.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

Wolfsatz said:


> Same Waterfall
> 
> DSCN0421 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Same waterfall as well... With the same location (Tunnel View)


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Zombie_Assassin

Slipknot.....









Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wtp123




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Zombie_Assassin

Croatia









Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Wolfsatz

My Brother 2003 Pto Vallarta

DSCN2872 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Blue Ridge Mountains 3 days before Christmas 2018
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

2003 Lake Tahoe
DSCN2221 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## BRN

We don't show our faces on the internet. lol


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

Multnomah Falls, OR. I was there last year.


----------



## adk225




----------



## schumacher62

Butano Falls, Pescadero.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## arktika1148

View attachment IMG_0677.JPG
View attachment IMG_0678.JPG


----------



## arktika1148

View attachment IMG_0668.JPG


----------



## SunnyOrange




----------



## SunnyOrange

Lungwort - Pulmonaria Officinalis. What a beautiful and healthy plant. After seeing it, I would like to have it in my garden... With flowers is even more beautiful.


----------



## Wolfsatz

SunnyOrange said:


> Lungwort - Pulmonaria Officinalis. What a beautiful and healthy plant. After seeing it, I would like to have it in my garden... With flowers is even more beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 15228013


Is that a shade plant? seems a bit like the many different Hostas, which I planted a bunch this year. But I need other shade plants to compliment my garden.


----------



## arktika1148

SunnyOrange said:


> Lungwort - Pulmonaria Officinalis. What a beautiful and healthy plant. After seeing it, I would like to have it in my garden... With flowers is even more beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 15228013


Easy enough to grow. Got some myself. Agree, nice multi-colour cluster of flowers

https://www.google.com/search?channel=trow2&client=firefox-b-d&q=lungwort


----------



## SunnyOrange

Wolfsatz said:


> Is that a shade plant? seems a bit like the many different Hostas, which I planted a bunch this year. But I need other shade plants to compliment my garden.


I thought that too at first, it looks like some sort of Hosta. I also have few Hostas in my garden, although they are full of holes from snails. :-|


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SunnyOrange

arktika1148 said:


> Easy enough to grow. Got some myself. Agree, nice multi-colour cluster of flowers
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?channel=trow2&client=firefox-b-d&q=lungwort


Oh yes, that's it! Beautiful plant. Dried leaves are also good for the lungs, against cough. I must buy it for my garden, I already have several herbs in my garden which I dry for the tea.

I knew about lungwort, but I didn't know it looked so beautiful (that picture was taken 3 weeks ago, and later I found out what it was).


----------



## PHStern

Wife and I traveled down Hwy 1 past Bodega Bay (where "The Birds" was filmed). Couldn't resist this photo. And yes, Photoshop was used for the crows.


----------



## BRN

Just returned from a short hike where I ran into this.


----------



## Bradtothebones

Lowcountry South Carolina


----------



## cayabo




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth

View attachment 96364EEF-4217-402D-8862-38DAE4C81D8A.jpeg


----------



## Snaggletooth

View attachment B2CA6BD8-FABC-425A-91AF-E6EDFE54D4CD.jpg


View attachment 23569788-D110-44AA-8F67-F3678E9E281B.jpg


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth

View attachment AF2F3A42-A436-4A69-8C5B-F1EA62BC97AE.jpeg


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth

View attachment 8FA7C486-3ADB-457F-A40C-EB3E5367C75D.jpeg


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Mike8

Dog days are here...


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo

Why you late?
Uhh, during lunch, I uhh, got in a dandelion war with a Shetlandian...


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## PHStern

Ok, continuing with the dog theme..


----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BRN




----------



## BRN

PHStern said:


> Ok, continuing with the dog theme..
> View attachment 15229291


Amazing shot!


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Bradtothebones

Redfish🎣


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyOrange

I have two cats


----------



## Wolfsatz

My new sign that I'll take to the office after the Covid....

Cat Hair by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## arktika1148

SunnyOrange said:


> Oh yes, that's it! Beautiful plant. Dried leaves are also good for the lungs, against cough. I must buy it for my garden, I already have several herbs in my garden which I dry for the tea.
> 
> I knew about lungwort, but I didn't know it looked so beautiful (that picture was taken 3 weeks ago, and later I found out what it was).



View attachment IMG_0689.JPG


----------



## arktika1148

View attachment IMG_0685.jpg
View attachment IMG_0692.JPG


----------



## Wolfsatz

Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Panther by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BRN

_ROSE CITY_


----------



## Bradtothebones

Murrells Inlet, SC. Happy Father’s Day!


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## BRN




----------



## Nikrnic

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15235005


Cannons by Wolfsatz, on Flickr



schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Father's Day left over Cheese Cake from the Boss' Kitchen! Simply Delicious! 
Fathers Day Cheese Cake by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BRN

Pumpkin Cheesecake from last fall.


----------



## Wolfsatz

BRN said:


> Pumpkin Cheesecake from last fall.


that just sound delicious! Never had Pumpkin Cheesecake!


----------



## Bradtothebones

Drunken Jack @ Murrells Inlet


----------



## BRN

Wolfsatz said:


> that just sound delicious! Never had Pumpkin Cheesecake!


Oh, they are delicious and plentiful during the fall here in the Northeast. Which reminds me, I got this delicious hard cider at the same farm.


----------



## schumacher62

home made kombucha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Bradtothebones

Pawleys Island, SC


----------



## cayabo




----------



## BRN




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth

View attachment 914C246F-DFDB-418F-B9D1-57CAEFB820EB.jpg


----------



## Bradtothebones

Sunrise over Murrells Inlet, SC 🎣


----------



## Snaggletooth

View attachment 4FD1FB66-7625-48D4-AE4D-E84DC01DEF57.jpeg


----------



## BRN




----------



## SunnyOrange




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo

Self-portrait in (on?) the Strait of Juan De Fuca - ridiculously calm seas:


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Bradtothebones

Our little girl Rick Ross😂


----------



## BRN

Bradtothebones said:


> Our little girl Rick Ross&#55357;&#56834;
> View attachment 15245607


Rick Ross!?!? What's the story behind the name?


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Wolfsatz

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15245315


Cat Food by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## lvt




----------



## Parkgate

An old Ford Cortina Estate.....being used as a shed.....to store a shed!!


----------



## BRN




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## BRN




----------



## Bradtothebones

BRN said:


> Bradtothebones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our little girl Rick Ross��
> View attachment 15245607
> 
> 
> 
> Rick Ross!?!? What's the story behind the name?
Click to expand...

Haha basically we were getting ready for a beach day last summer and Rick Ross's new album had dropped, fiancé is obsessed with rap music and had it blaring. Meanwhile I go out to grab the beach chairs and find 6 little kittens behind them on the back porch. We knew she was a girl but couldn't think of a more fitting name. People get a real kick out of it when we take her to the vet.

"Uhm, Rick.. Rick Ross? you can bring her on back"


----------



## BRN

Great story and nice to hear that Rick Ross found a good home!


----------



## vese

Nice little E30 parked near me!


----------



## cayabo




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## BRN




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## BRN




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## lvt




----------



## BRN




----------



## Dave_Hedgehog




----------



## SunnyOrange

Just testing... I hope I will get used to this all...

A bicycle in Bologna


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## lvt




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## lvt




----------



## The Haze

Rosy maple moth just chillin' in NH









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Haze

Lightning


















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tfost

Because, old land rovers....


----------



## tfost

And one more...a reminder (for me) to


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth

Edit - oops, I might have posted this one before. Apologies.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## BRN




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## BRN




----------



## cayabo




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## lvt

France's old 2F coin.


----------



## cayabo




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## BRN




----------



## Nikrnic

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth

Jubjub bird.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## SunnyOrange

35+ degrees....


----------



## Snaggletooth

10.5º


----------



## BRN




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## YourseIf

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## FordHammie

one of my shots...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## BRN




----------



## Snaggletooth

Trees. I’m gonna struggle here guys.


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Wolfsatz

Tres by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SunnyOrange




----------



## BRN




----------



## cayabo




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## cayabo

Snaggletooth - This is for the mustached eggs:


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## cayabo




----------



## cayabo

I'm giddy with the speed and ease of posting photos with the new site update.


----------



## BRN

cayabo said:


> I'm giddy with the speed and ease of posting photos with the new site update.


Oh, I agree. I also can't believe how easy it is to upload photos from your phone.


----------



## BRN




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Degr8n8

I take my watch off at night. The spot gets replaced by my watch dog.


----------



## lvt

Degr8n8 said:


> I take my watch off at night. The spot gets replaced by my watch dog.
> View attachment 15338181


Looks robust, does it run within COSC?


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## PolishX

Getting better with the new lens. This White Crowned Sparrow seemed annoyed by me


----------



## cayabo




----------



## YourseIf

5 leaf clover. Time for Vegas









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

swatch! (and the Mr.)


----------



## BRN




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Degr8n8

lvt said:


> Looks robust, does it run within COSC?


Oh....she runs...wildly and sporadically. Definitely not within COSC. lol


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## BRN




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Banzai




----------



## cayabo




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## BRN




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Banzai




----------



## cayabo




----------



## BRN

*General Joseph Jacques Césaire Joffre*


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## BRN




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## cayabo




----------



## BRN




----------



## D50

Bakelite DE Razor Stropper


----------



## SolarPower

If we talking minimalism, we can try it


----------



## cayabo




----------



## BRN

Chains? Does a chain link fence count? I'll throw in the goat for free!


----------



## cayabo




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## PolishX

Little helicopter ride with the Tudor Black Bay (my adventure watch)


----------



## cayabo




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## cayabo




----------



## BRN

100K


----------



## cayabo




----------



## YourseIf

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## BRN

Oh, Canada! 🇨🇦


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## PolishX




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth

Out Stack, the most northerly point of the British Isles; the full-stop at the end of Britain.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## BRN




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## cayabo

This guy rolls at 30 mph. Catch him within 20 notes of Turkey in the Straw or he'll leave your sorry Ice Cream anticipating hieny standing gape-mouthed on the sidewalk.


----------



## Nikrnic

Mr.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## cayabo




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth

SolarPower said:


>


When you've gotta go you've gotta go


----------



## BRN




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## cayabo




----------



## BRN




----------



## cayabo




----------



## SolarPower

^^^ I would not call it "Luck" for all the Californians, as the state is gone  Or perhaps it is too much mountain spirit...exploited.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## cayabo




----------



## MrDagon007

Photo of my boy with a Kamlan 50mm f1.1 Mk2, on Fuji xt2. Wide open.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## cayabo




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## falika




----------



## cayabo

That's ^^^ a hard one to follow...


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## jringo8769

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15370026


Good help me of I ever look like that 
I would starve before I ever get that heavy and take a pic of myself

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15370026


----------



## Seabee1




----------



## Nikrnic

.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## Seabee1

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15370563


I wondered where I left them


----------



## THE-FURY




----------



## Skellig




----------



## SolarPower

The street


----------



## suprchunk




----------



## Seabee1

SolarPower said:


> The street


Central Park West?


----------



## swissra




----------



## twistur




----------



## SolarPower

Seabee1 said:


> Central Park West?


Sharp eye!


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## BRN




----------



## Snaggletooth

Powercut


----------



## Seabee1

Homemade


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Seabee1

99.9


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## BRN

Trinityten said:


> View attachment 15372436
> 
> 
> View attachment 15372438


Everett?


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Brey17

Pastel clouds off the back deck tonight. That was a real gift.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## arktika1148




----------



## arktika1148




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## imaCoolRobot

My job









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1

imaCoolRobot said:


> My job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Wow you can fit in that drone?


----------



## Seabee1




----------



## BRN




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## The Haze

If you knew where I took this, it would probably make a lot more sense.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Seabee1 said:


> Wow you can fit in that drone?


the point of a drone is that it is unmanned.
I do aerial surveys and photography


----------



## Seabee1

imaCoolRobot said:


> the point of a drone is that it is unmanned.
> I do aerial surveys and photography


Well that makes more sense, it was that or you are a very, very tiny person


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## suprchunk




----------



## roadcykler

Arch within an arch.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer




----------



## LosAngelesTimer




----------



## LosAngelesTimer




----------



## LosAngelesTimer




----------



## LosAngelesTimer




----------



## VincentG

My wife and a random cock in Key West FL


----------



## BF_Hammer

I'm rooting for the rusty mammoth.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## arktika1148




----------



## rayrayhey

Some from New York !


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## Wolfsatz

Basil 
Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Sun Flower
Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Hosta 
Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

From seed to flower... Gladiolus 
Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Snake Plants keep multiplying. 
SnakePlants by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Newly potted... Nopal (Cactus), Fiddlle Leaf Fig, and Snake Plant with a body guard 
Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Spidey my Friend 
Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Garditionist 
Garditionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Brey17

Yakitori in the new fire pit.


----------



## YourseIf

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Wolfsatz

YourseIf said:


> Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


Impresionante! Where is this?


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## AUTOmaniak




----------



## Brey17

My friend's indoor cat Gus. Loves nature.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## MrDagon007




----------



## swissra




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Speedy B

Ground strike from lightning that split the color in my pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## Nikrnic

Yesterday, late afternoon.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

Sante Fe hot air ballon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YourseIf

Wolfsatz said:


> Impresionante! Where is this?


Murdock basin road, uinta mountains Utah.

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## schumacher62

local baby squashes.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## carlitoswhey




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower

This does not look good...


----------



## SunnyOrange




----------



## swissra




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SunnyOrange

Allianz Arena, Munich


----------



## BRN

Petco Park, San Diego


----------



## BRN

Madison Square Garden, NYC


----------



## BRN

Barclays Center, Brooklyn


----------



## BRN

Metlife Stadium, NJ


----------



## swissra




----------



## kritameth




----------



## 24watchOC




----------



## franco60

Cool
















Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Wolfsatz

Hummingbird by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
Hummingbird by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Hummingbird by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## lvt




----------



## Snaggletooth

lvt said:


>


Sharp.


----------



## artus

If I am mot playing with watches I make models


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## arktika1148




----------



## lvt

Snaggletooth said:


> Sharp.


But it doesn't make the tik tok sound


----------



## falika




----------



## BRN

artus said:


> If I am mot playing with watches I make models


I don't build airplane models, but I collect them.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## sosa_dos

Lazy Saturday









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Mickey®




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## TedG954




----------



## Rocco123




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Mickey®




----------



## Mickey®




----------



## BRN

SolarPower said:


>


Union Station Food Hall in DC?


----------



## Mickey®

Kinda cool looking at everyone's random location photos....trying to figure out what city etc they are from.


----------



## Mickey®




----------



## Mickey®




----------



## SolarPower

BRN said:


> Union Station Food Hall in DC?


Sharp eye.


----------



## SolarPower

Mickey® said:


> Kinda cool looking at everyone's random location photos....trying to figure out what city etc they are from.


----------



## BRN

SolarPower said:


> Sharp eye.


My last real trip was to DC before COVID was unleashed.


----------



## SolarPower

That one is for Mickey


----------



## schumacher62

today's Uber Camry.


----------



## lvt

schumacher62 said:


> today's Uber Camry.


For a moment I thought it was a giant LCD screen


----------



## lvt




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Mickey®




----------



## Mickey®




----------



## Mickey®




----------



## Mickey®




----------



## Mickey®




----------



## Mickey®




----------



## TedG954

Krakow, Poland


----------



## WES51

schumacher62 said:


> today's Uber Camry.


I just like to share that the airflow design of the AC makes this kind of setup ineffective.

With the AC on there will always be some exchange of air between the front and the rear, especially with the AC left in AUTO mode.

So it is best not to rely on it!

I did not read this somewhere, so this is from my firsthand knowledge.


----------



## TedG954

We get some really weird weather....


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## TedG954

Prague


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## BRN

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15425348


Scallops, scallops everywhere.


----------



## PolishX




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## swissra

Baked some chicken drumsticks in the oven last night.


----------



## BRN

Baked chicken here as well.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## BRN

__
https://flic.kr/p/2jDfxcK


----------



## Snaggletooth

BRN said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2jDfxcK


Very healthy looking girl, such a bright red comb.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## schumacher62

114F


----------



## BRN

DA BRONX


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Wolfsatz

lvt said:


>


Forgot the watches?

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Snaggletooth

Wolfsatz said:


> Forgot the watches?
> 
> Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


They got cut from the shot... ?


----------



## Wolfsatz

schumacher62 said:


> today's Uber Camry.


P A R A N O I D

Did he also wear a helmet?

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz

Snaggletooth said:


> They got cut from the shot... 😅


let me guess...

With a sharp knife?


----------



## lvt

Wolfsatz said:


> Forgot the watches?
> 
> Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


I found the wrong Victorinox store, the one that sells watches is on other floor


----------



## xpiotos52

24watchOC said:


>


These are really Foil Wrapped Chocolates, ay?


----------



## xpiotos52

ANG


----------



## VincentG

This is called the "bowling alley" it is the channel leading out to John Penekamp Coral Reef State Park. We were the only small boat out on the reef that week, Molasses Reef is about 7 miles out and the furthest we went.


----------



## FordHammie

After sifting through photos I've taken, I ran into this nice piece! I wanted to achieve a "novela or soap opera feel!

Two seperate lights were utilized to create a cataclysmic clash of colors; cool vs warm, intersecting each other!

I could improve finer details but I like what was envisioned before creating it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> Cant believe we have a photo forum but no random photo thread!
> Lets fix that right away and get things started then
> 
> a few from the laneway festival (ironically it has been far too big for a laneway for a while now)
> basically a bunch of indie bands but recently theyve added hiphop acts and an edm stage :-!


Fantastic shots boss!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52

shearing shed...


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## xpiotos52

*Late night Burgers*


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## BRN




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## mrz80

Falcon Heavy has cleared the tower!


----------



## mrz80

What the station agent at Whitefish called "The Silver Spoon Train"... management inspection special


----------



## BRN




----------



## sosa_dos




----------



## Mickey®




----------



## schumacher62

SolarPower said:


>


mmm stevens creek trail?


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Wolfsatz

Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## SolarPower

schumacher62 said:


> mmm stevens creek trail?


No, It;s James A Hawkinson memorial bicycle-pedestrian bridge in Palo Alto.


----------



## Tone1298

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie

Believe it or not, a friends bodega sells out of these watches every 3-6 months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

700 pound bins of california pomegranates.


----------



## SunnyOrange




----------



## guspech750

Took this photo in Mazomanie Wisconsin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbholsters

playing with smoke. you can get some crazy looking shots!


----------



## Mickey®




----------



## Mickey®

No doubt the Aliens visited the Comanche, Apache, Navaho, and Pueblo etc.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## jbholsters

mrz80 said:


> View attachment 15443084
> 
> Falcon Heavy has cleared the tower!


I bet that sounded awesome!!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## lvt

Vide grenier, Paris 2020.


----------



## lvt

Dog hiding under chair.


----------



## Mickey®




----------



## schumacher62

the front of my fridge. all purchased at whatever museum/location we visited. then there's the sides of the fridge...


----------



## Snaggletooth

schumacher62 said:


> the front of my fridge. all purchased at whatever museum we visited. then there's the sides of the fridge...


Cheeky ;-)


----------



## Wolfsatz

Garden Weeds by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## swissra




----------



## Mickey®

"On WUS again...?"


----------



## TedG954




----------



## urolex

New truck 









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## urolex

Haboob incoming









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey®




----------



## Speedy B

Campus tour with my youngest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedG954




----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower

One more


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## BRN




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## arktika1148




----------



## simon_nmk

Just took delivery of this beauty









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## schumacher62

my husband on our road trip two weeks ago: calif to arizona through utah. temp range-114f to 30f...


----------



## SolarPower

Different time and season


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## vesire




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Nikrnic

Ok I stole the pic but still had to share...
Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlitoswhey

schumacher62 said:


> my husband on our road trip two weeks ago: calif to arizona through utah. temp range-114f to 30f...


Nice. I did a similar trip at the same temps years ago.


----------



## carlitoswhey

http://imgur.com/a/rMrMVQ9


This is an animated photo, I can't figure out how to show it here. Playing with the photoshop moving filters.


----------



## jam3s121




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## maguirejp

A beautiful fall so far in Calgary, Alberta


----------



## Snaggletooth

Wet dog paw print.


----------



## schumacher62

this years hoshigaki are right around the corner...


----------



## BRN




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## schumacher62

DC


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## schumacher62

Chicago


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Nikrnic

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Bradjhomes

Nikrnic said:


> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


We've had plenty of deer in the garden recently


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Nikrnic

SolarPower said:


>


Canine

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## kennylorenzo




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Imagestreet




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Nikrnic

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sergeant Major

Random

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## jam3s121




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## jtaliani

Where I wish we were again: Chocolate Emporium outside of Universal and, one of the best places, Disney.


----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## creepy ross

My cat is likely the only owner of a pillow that needs to be registered with the FAA









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

i don't lose my pens.


----------



## SunnyOrange




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## lvt




----------



## mrod1108

Cool idea.


----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## maguirejp

Pumpkin today


----------



## watchmandragon




----------



## creepy ross

lvt said:


>


That looks delicious

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

creepy ross said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Rain on your car, right?


----------



## lvt

I took a similar photo a while ago.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## creepy ross

lvt said:


> Rain on your car, right?


Affirmative, although I was shooting up through the windshield

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## creepy ross

Amazing parking job









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## MrTechAgent

A Sub being used as a tool watch to undress Diane Lane.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## mgreen089




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Lukas 80

Fight with tight.









4 All.


----------



## Nikrnic

This one of my two cats always catches the cyclops reflection.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## pwnzor




----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## Lukas 80

Koi  and G 
By Lucas Warhol 









4 All.


----------



## Atone




----------



## Atone




----------



## Atone

Bioluminescent algae


----------



## Atone




----------



## lo_scrivano

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## lvt




----------



## BRN




----------



## watchesinnature

Took this while out for a watch in nature photography walk.


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Seabee1

for some reason the previous upload was too small and unreadable


----------



## Mickey®

Not quite sure why he likes this but...


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukas 80

4 All.


----------



## Lukas 80

Old, oldest, and than... 









4 All.


----------



## combat_vet

*Admin Edit, from our rules: *_ 8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1

Atone said:


> View attachment 15547831


Where I need to be right now !


----------



## Wolfsatz

Dad?

Seedling by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## lvt

Mickey said:


> Not quite sure why he likes this but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The dog watches too much television


----------



## lvt




----------



## creepy ross

watchesinnature said:


> Took this while out for a watch in nature photography walk.
> View attachment 15549563


At the risk of sounding really ignorant, what is that? Can't quite make it out.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## Bluebirdwatch1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesinnature

creepy ross said:


> At the risk of sounding really ignorant, what is that? Can't quite make it out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Just dead grass along a drain.


----------



## creepy ross

watchesinnature said:


> Just dead grass along a drain.


Haha. I thought the black/gray section at the top right was family of raccoons or possums

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesinnature

creepy ross said:


> Haha. I thought the black/gray section at the top right was family of raccoons or possums
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Just some rocks.


----------



## creepy ross

The GOAT. Did it during an era when the rules weren't set up to favor the passing game and when defenses were allowed to tackle the quarterback without fear of being penalized for hitting them too high, hitting them too low, hitting them while they're sliding, landing on them with full body weight, etc.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Bluebirdwatch1

copperjohn said:


> View attachment 15562245
> View attachment 15562246


If that is real, that is massive lolol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn

Yes it is. Big Lou’s Pizza. Used my truck to deliver them to some health care workers.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## maxwatch72

copperjohn said:


> View attachment 15562245
> View attachment 15562246


Me need pizza!


----------



## maxwatch72

Covid lunch in the car. Poke - MTL


----------



## Nikrnic

Lunch with my wife at Marina Jacks, Sarasota.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## schumacher62

happy thanksgiving from we who have more to those who have less.


----------



## mpolfliet

Impromptu photo in Minneapolis


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## watchobs




----------



## pickle puss

All taken from the car while stopped at red lights. I-phone pics.
At times the "noise" can create an almost painted effect.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Philliphas

Out traveling a few weeks ago...


----------



## Mediocre

While eating a picnic with the family recently


----------



## Mediocre

Philliphas said:


> Out traveling a few weeks ago...
> 
> View attachment 15571928


Just recently relocated from that area, Gruene is a little treat!!


----------



## Philliphas

Mediocre said:


> Just recently relocated from that area, Gruene is a little treat!!


Couldn't believe how busy it was!


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Philliphas

schumacher62 said:


>


Lawn darts?


----------



## schumacher62

Philliphas said:


> Lawn darts?


on the embarcadero in SF. "cupid's span" by claes oldenburg and coosje van bruggen.


----------



## maguirejp




----------



## Atone

Speedy B said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great setup!!!


----------



## Speedy B

Atone said:


> Great setup!!!


Thanks! No vacations so staycation instead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

The motley crew. Guess which is mine and which 3 are the wife's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philliphas

schumacher62 said:


> on the embarcadero in SF. "cupid's span" by claes oldenburg and coosje van bruggen.


Ah...probably been 15+ years since I've been there.


----------



## schumacher62

my brilliant timex watchmaker. he's a bit shy.


----------



## SunnyOrange

I miss travelling... Parents and me 10 years ago in Brussels.


----------



## soundfanz

I took this photo last week in Darwin, Northern Territory. Picture is cropped.


----------



## brettinlux




----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## Philliphas

Nothing beats people watching at Octoberfest in Munich!


----------



## schumacher62

my husband and Rodin, Legion of Honor, SF
the prodigal son and the three shades.


----------



## creepy ross

My eight year old daughter just started reading the Harry Potter books and is absolutely hooked.


----------



## [BOBO]

Today is poop on a turtle day in Sweden. 
Traditions are important...


----------



## schumacher62

the manufacturing plate on my grandmothers 63 cadillac. she bought this new.


----------



## MrTechAgent




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## creepy ross




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## schumacher62

first day for daisy mandarins.


----------



## zengineer

Resting









Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

New Christmas coffee mug.

















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Philliphas

creepy ross said:


> View attachment 15612969


Saw your photo and was reminded of this one in downtown Ft Worth.


----------



## Philliphas

Another from celebrating the wife's birthday last week.


----------



## creepy ross

Philliphas said:


> Saw your photo and was reminded of this one in downtown Ft Worth.
> View attachment 15615082


Haha that's great

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Got 3 pairs this morning as it was raining (that was yesterday)

Cardinals by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Cardinals by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Today Christmas Day 
its actually snowing.. did. nto believe the news as they tend to be wrong... 
Christmas Day by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Christmas Day by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Christmas Day by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Christmas Day by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Christmas Day by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Christmas Day by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Christmas Day by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Christmas Day by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Speedy B

Storms a coming

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philliphas

A little Idaho fog


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## lvt




----------



## Canadian_Kyle

watchobs said:


> View attachment 15569817


That's crazy Holy

Sent from my Phone 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Mickey®

4 days in Key West...everything you need to know. ?


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## schumacher62

last photo of today: tunnel view, yosemite.


----------



## lvt




----------



## SolarPower

lvt said:


>


This dish needs accompanying Sake


----------



## schumacher62

a winter picnic.


----------



## bruck177

GirchyGirchy said:


> Here we go!
> 
> 
> _DSC1146 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> _DSC2332 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> _DSC1872 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1030045 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0134 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0073 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr


Some peaceful shots there...


----------



## guspech750

Snow storm last night on our way to pick up our dog.










Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## isstefan

Random cat (Greek Islands)










London above clouds










Hyde park










Bosphorus straits










Greek summer










Sunken ship at Piraeus port


----------



## DaveD

South Rim thunderstorm


----------



## rixcafe




----------



## vimaljonn

My selfie attempt 









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## schumacher62

oranges


----------



## Banzai

Ducks abstract


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Porky4774

This was a hawk I rescued from the side of the highway on my way home from work one day. I saw it injured and pulled over, wrapped him in a hoodie and put him in my from seat, ( yes probably not a good idea). I guess this is pretty random..


----------



## b2s

EM130068_DxO by Narin, on Flickr


----------



## MrDagon007

My boy with Kamlan 50mm f1.1 mk2 on fuji x


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Watchingthewatches

Loevhagen said:


>


These are really good..


----------



## camb66

Mount Buffalo, Australia


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Wolfsatz

Driving Under the Influence 
IMG_7572 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Wolfsatz

Ice Cold Baby
IMG_7796 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

IMG_7797 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## SeikoBaritone

Random GAtor!


----------



## SeikoBaritone

SolarPower said:


>


love the long exposure!!


----------



## SolarPower

SeikoBaritone said:


> View attachment 15670210
> Random GAtor!


I like the smaller, the better. Since that luckily there are no even small ones around here, this would do


----------



## kritameth

Ubon Ratchathani, Thailand. Can't wait to go back.


----------



## SeikoBaritone

SolarPower said:


> I like the smaller, the better. Since that luckily there are no even small ones around here, this would do


They're much safer for sure!!! haha


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## rixcafe




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## took

The city was a hive from this height, the people and the yellow cabs moving about in the street below like pre-programmed insects. (Dark City Lights)

(Hit the emergency lane on an I4 off ramp to snap this photo. This spot is powerful, Belly of the Beast)









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt




----------



## lvt




----------



## Sugman




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

GirchyGirchy said:


> Here we go!
> 
> 
> _DSC1146 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> _DSC2332 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> _DSC1872 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1030045 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0134 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0073 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr


Nice.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Yamidan

Took this on the 2nd Feb. Sunset on the Indian Ocean through bushfire smoke.


----------



## GirchyGirchy




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Wolfsatz

MidNight by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

MidNight by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

MidNight by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

MidNight by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

MidNight by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower

Inside LED bulb


----------



## Wolfsatz

Sky by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Tree of Life by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## DeadEye

Center Of Orion Constellation Nebula Complex, Including Horse Head, Flame And Orion Nebulas, 300mm f2.8, Modified Canon 6D on VX mount.


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## neverlate1973




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Wolfsatz

Ice Leaf by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## gychang03

GirchyGirchy said:


>


Where are these take ? The red rocks especially


----------



## JohnF

Hi -

Haven't posted in a while, here's a recent panorama from a trip last October just before the next lockdown in the Dolomites...


----------



## Banzai

Global warming strikes again


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## GirchyGirchy

gychang03 said:


> Where are these take ? The red rocks especially


First two - Great Smoky Mountain National Park
Red rocks - Zion National Park
Last three - Long Lake, NY, in the Adirondacks


----------



## M3xpress

I thought this one came out pretty good for an older camera/phone while off roading in southern California.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## arktika1148




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## horrij1




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## zengineer

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Canada


----------



## cayabo

zengineer said:


> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I wonder, what's inside?


----------



## creepy ross

cayabo said:


> I wonder, what's inside?


I hope it's a watch box. That'd be cool.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70




----------



## Nikrnic

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

Nikrnic said:


> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


LOL. Hilarious!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead

Key West


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer

cayabo said:


> I wonder, what's inside?


Knowing would destroy the magic.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo

Magic in a toolbox?


----------



## Snaggletooth

cayabo said:


> I wonder, what's inside?


Maybe it's like the briefcase in Pulp Fiction?


----------



## cayabo

Snaggletooth said:


> Maybe it's like the briefcase in Pulp Fiction?


The Soul of the USA's Middle Class poetically banished into a Craftsman Toolbox by cheap Chinese labor?


----------



## UbiSunt

I miss Berlin


----------



## lvt

Sunset.


----------



## Hastie73




----------



## Mediocre




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## fish70

UbiSunt said:


> View attachment 15741705
> 
> 
> I miss Berlin


Me too. Probably one of the first places I will head to when things get back to normal


----------



## zengineer

.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Professional Samsung S 10


----------



## neverlate1973

Alittle American horsepower .


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## fish70




----------



## GMT-man

Hiking in Eastern Finland last October:


----------



## GMT-man

De Motu R42 Pilot:


----------



## neverlate1973

GMT-man said:


> De Motu R42 Pilot:
> 
> View attachment 15753458


Amazing photo !


----------



## GMT-man

neverlate1973 said:


> Amazing photo !


Thanks. Had some spare time at work, and we have a photo studio. And one of my colleagues has an old biplane with matching aviator outfit, and I have my old passports with exotic stamps. So...

Taken with Nikon 800e, the original is 35 MPix.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## fish70




----------



## MDT IT

Italian spring..


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## M3xpress

In a parking lot a week or so ago. "Spared no expense."









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## brianmazanec

Regal beast.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

Pierce Point Ranch on Tomales Point:


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Jtphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

A craftsman at work - every gap the same, all ends flush, all sides parallel.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower

cayabo said:


> A craftsman at work - every gap the same, all ends flush, all sides parallel.
> 
> View attachment 15770202


Nice. Now the fence


----------



## Bowkill91




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## domayotte

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## cayabo




----------



## cayabo




----------



## cayabo




----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Shelter Cove, Humboldt County, CA.


----------



## Gman_VI




----------



## J.Alexander

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> Cant believe we have a photo forum but no random photo thread!
> Lets fix that right away and get things started then
> 
> a few from the laneway festival (ironically it has been far too big for a laneway for a while now)
> basically a bunch of indie bands but recently theyve added hiphop acts and an edm stage :-!


----------



## cayabo




----------



## J.Alexander

Jtphoto said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know you've seen "On Any Sunday" and if not stop what you are doing and watch it.


----------



## SolarPower

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Shelter Cove, Humboldt County, CA.
> 
> View attachment 15795963
> 
> 
> View attachment 15795964


Nice.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

SolarPower said:


> Nice.


This was my first visit to that particular corner of Humboldt but it won't be my last. Shelter Cove is such a cool spot!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## fish70




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Hastie73

Just finished building this in the garden for my daughter. It should be fine providing she doesn't actually attempt to use it


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Wolfsatz

cayabo said:


> View attachment 15802612


seems quite content with the shower....


----------



## cayabo

Wolfsatz said:


> seems quite content with the shower....


Sometimes he sleeps, on his back, in the tub.

Part Maine **** - he's his own cat:


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Wolfsatz

Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## SunnyOrange




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## CLQstrap

Shot by film camera on my trip in Da lat, Viet Nam


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Nikrnic

.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## CLQstrap




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## cayabo

schumacher62 said:


>


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## DeadEye

Orion, Flame, Horse Head, Witch Head Nebulas, Desaturated From Backyard.


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## ipoppa33

I saw this while I was waiting for the Doctor to come in-


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## rixcafe




----------



## domayotte

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mosaic sea lion

Leaping squirrel


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa




----------



## CayoHuesoVespa




----------



## CayoHuesoVespa




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## rixcafe




----------



## Nikrnic

on the road again









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBananaMan

For some reason I've been thinking about Popeye's chicken for over a week. Just today from the corner of my eye I spotted this in my front landscaping when walking into the house from work.

How long has it been there!


----------



## BNR

My home office wall.


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Nikrnic

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## maguirejp




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## neverlate1973

Flamingos at the Flamingo .


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## neverlate1973




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Simon

Frozen fountain or poodle?


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## M3xpress

How about a giant dragonfly and a Squatch? Lol


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## jam3s121




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Brimstone




----------



## maguirejp




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin39

This knob-end fell asleep while i was building some fitted wardrobes and cutting all the wood.








Here is where he went to sleep


----------



## Aspartame

A park nearby, bay area's best time has passed though..









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin39

Islamarada key 2018 👍 should have been back there in 2020 , but something happend 😭😭


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Nicocamp353

AP FTW!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kylini

I just got some brand new bike bags and had to show them off. I also needed a trip to the hardware store to get some p-clamps for mounting the taillight.


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

a plate full of plants.


----------



## dubhead

It's just a close up to a soap bubble... I was experimenting during quarantine.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## schumacher62

if ever a fruit could shout "don't eat me!"


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Nikrnic

At Siesta Key Village..not mine.. 1946/47









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acrolyu2

Frutillar









Santiago


----------



## sylt




----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## sylt




----------



## sylt




----------



## sylt




----------



## sylt




----------



## sylt




----------



## zengineer

sylt said:


> View attachment 15911404


OK, but there are telltale signs in the pic that show it actually looks more like this....

Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

Pretty good color matching by this little guy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## R_P_C

A spot on my dog I emailed to the vet for thoughts:


----------



## riff raff




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Nikrnic

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

First day of meteorological summer 😎.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Old Faithful Hosta by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr\

Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MDT IT

Mont Avic 3006 mt Italy


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## cmiguelq

Algarve, Portugal!


----------



## Audkat0311

R_P_C said:


> A spot on my dog I emailed to the vet for thoughts:
> View attachment 15914552


My cane corso gets them, they look like yeast. we put a teaspoon of coconut oil in his food and they clear up. Also we're told no food with coloring.. no beef based foods just chicken, or fish.


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caribiner23

laplumej01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Superdawg is THE BEST. You just gave me the idea to ride over there today.


----------



## riff raff

jtlynn23 said:


> Superdawg is THE BEST. You just gave me the idea to ride over there today.


where is this?


----------



## laplumej01

riff raff said:


> where is this?


In Chicago, corner of Devon and Milwaukee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caribiner23

Decided to walk here for breakfast. 

(Lou Mitchell's, home of the best breakfast in Chicago.)


----------



## BA1970

riff raff said:


> where is this?


A quick Google search indicates that Superdawg is in Chicago, IL.


----------



## riff raff

BA1970 said:


> A quick Google search indicates that Superdawg is in Chicago, IL.


laplume confirmed that, but thanks! I thought it said "Superdave's (part is obscured) and Google brought up a lot, but no restaurants.


----------



## caribiner23

riff raff said:


> laplume confirmed that, but thanks! I thought it said "Superdave's (part is obscured) and Google brought up a lot, but no restaurants.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1




----------



## Brimstone




----------



## yankeexpress

Too dang much fun


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Wolfsatz

Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## lvt




----------



## daghoi

Some guys fishing on a overcast day, Phan Tiet, Vietnam.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## zengineer

.









Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

This guy basically lives in my backyard. He lets me get within 1 foot from him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nimzotech

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Dore Holm - the drinking horse.


----------



## maestindy1




----------



## maestindy1




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## maestindy1




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## cayabo

California King Snake


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## JDCfour

On the streets of Shanghai


----------



## Wolfsatz

From the car window... just in time, was not space to pull off traffic

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Elephant Ear
Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mathy

Oddities























Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## NoraaK




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## MrDagon007

My girl


----------



## nseries73

#wotd #sunnyday #citizen #ecodrive 🔵


----------



## Docrwm




----------



## lvt

Last visual check before installing a heatsink on that small chip.


----------



## SunnyOrange

Dubrovnik


----------



## Brimstone




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Speedy B

Emerald Lake BC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## YourseIf

Enviado desde mi SM-N981U1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead

SunnyOrange said:


> Dubrovnik
> 
> View attachment 16005004


Kings Landing?


----------



## TexasTee

About as random as it gets. 🤣


----------



## dubhead




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## guspech750

My Guspech 750 drill rig.

















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## nseries73

#wotd #citizen #blue








#lumelovers


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## zengineer

I've learned to take before pictures when I start tearing things apart in a hurry. My chances of getting it back together go up significantly.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer

But back to less random but more normal...some Turks Cap Lillies growing wild on my property.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Colin39

A good weather day, here in the Y-uk 🤦


----------



## Rodentman

Rolex to keep...


----------



## cayabo

The drought has exposed the damn at Saddleback Lake.


----------



## Colin39




----------



## Jayemmgee

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Nikrnic

,









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeroReverse




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## nimzotech

Brass

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## fish70

Me with a big snake in Corozal, Panama 1992


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## nseries73




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## SunnyOrange

dubhead said:


> Kings Landing?


Hi,

It's Lovrijenac Fortress


----------



## WatchEnthusiast_JT

Fomenko said:


> Asking them to pose was not easy..!
> 
> View attachment 1418132


love it


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Shockwave




----------



## Nikrnic

?









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

Smoke and fog on Logan Pass at noon:


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Speedy B

Anvil lightning bolt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domayotte

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo

A bear:


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth

Sun setting








as the moon rises


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Clarifixer

A little monochrome to change things up a bit.


----------



## cayabo

Glacier NP (close to Canada) with smoke from California:


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## nseries73




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## sabot03196




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## crazybywatches

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

rando from work


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

home...


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa




----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

early overseas highway when the toll was removed.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa




----------



## CayoHuesoVespa




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## schumacher62

KC, MO


----------



## M3xpress

Little River Canyon.
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybywatches

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Speedy B

Can you spot the hawk in the pine? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## bobo90

A few recent ones 










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## gvairo1

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> Cant believe we have a photo forum but no random photo thread!
> Lets fix that right away and get things started then
> 
> a few from the laneway festival (ironically it has been far too big for a laneway for a while now)
> basically a bunch of indie bands but recently theyve added hiphop acts and an edm stage :-!


Here’s a completely random choice for WUS. Time lapse at bermagui, nsw, Australia. Olympus omd em1m2. 7-14 mm f2.8 lens. 240 x 30sec exposures!


----------



## bobo90

gvairo1 said:


> Here’s a completely random choice for WUS. Time lapse at bermagui, nsw, Australia. Olympus omd em1m2. 7-14 mm f2.8 lens. 240 x 30sec exposures!


Amazing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munizfire




----------



## The Haze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead




----------



## maguirejp

Feeling safe in Jamaica


----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Camarobill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cptam




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Cptam




----------



## Maxgus




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## maguirejp

Maxgus said:


> View attachment 16219537


Peaceful.


----------



## Maxgus

maguirejp said:


> Peaceful.


Thanks - I'm old school and enjoying some retro 35mm film shooting


----------



## Robotaz

Today’s hike in Gateway, CO


----------



## Matthew__Thomas




----------



## Leptodiktis

In Bremen-Germany


----------



## Leptodiktis




----------



## Leptodiktis




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten

White Pearl - Super Yacht off the Husavik








coast


----------



## maguirejp

Never forgotten


----------



## lvt

Honda motocycle 1:65 scale.


----------



## Snaggletooth

maguirejp said:


> Never forgotten
> View attachment 16232036


What’s the story behind this one if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## maguirejp

Snaggletooth said:


> What’s the story behind this one if you don’t mind me asking?


My father, on the left, British army, WW2 , paratrooper and radio man. He made it through the entire war start to finish.


----------



## maguirejp

lvt said:


> Honda motocycle 1:65 scale.


Resembles my Honda 50 Cub


----------



## Snaggletooth

maguirejp said:


> My father, on the left, British army, WW2 , paratrooper and radio man. He made it through the entire war start to finish.


Thank you. I’ll bet he saw some sights. Different world back in the day, brave boys and men.

Edit - and girls and women of course. 🤭🤗


----------



## lvt

maguirejp said:


> Resembles my Honda 50 Cub


Yes there are two popular versions, 50cm3 and 70cm3.

I think there also was a 90cm3 version but I'm not sure.


----------



## maguirejp

lvt said:


> Yes there are two popular versions, 50cm3 and 70cm3.
> 
> I think there also was a 90cm3 version but I'm not sure.


Yes, there was a 90cc here in Canada for sure.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## EngineerHack

Random 









Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

Poison oak on dead snag:


----------



## rixcafe

Assassin bug


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## rixcafe




----------



## nseries73




----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## zengineer

.









Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

My Bloody last night. So freaking delicious. 












Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## maguirejp




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1

Home sweet home...technically a bit further uptown but still...


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## rixcafe

Top down motoring in December.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## zengineer

.










Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## JDCfour

rixcafe said:


> Top down motoring in December.


A thing of Beauty. Doesn’t get any more British than this. Great photo


----------



## scillis

JDCfour said:


> A thing of Beauty. Doesn’t get any more British than this. Great photo


Why isn’t the steering wheel on right side as you guys drive in England? Was this in US? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## guspech750

At work today. 











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## zengineer

.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bondednato




----------



## NoraaK

A gift box I made...a Christmas present for my parish priest.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## chief_D




----------



## PolishX

Looking through my old photos, first project I ever inspected at my current job. Railroad line elevation and embankment upgrades here in Alaska.


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M3xpress

Chattanooga a few Sundays ago.
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## M3xpress

This one is definitely random but I thought it looked like something from a car ad the way it came out lol.










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino

Just taken in the nearby countryside


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Watchout63

Watches you wish you never sold off....


----------



## nurpur

Modding my Apple G5 case for PC innards. Had to glue in new posts for the MB and 
needed small heavy weights to hold things in place while glue set overnight. Used 
kids collectibles as they were really good and heavy! Yes, a job for Superhero's.










Mission completed!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Mpower2002

Went out for a cruise Sunday and snapped a quick phone pic. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## M3xpress

Mpower2002 said:


> Went out for a cruise Sunday and snapped a quick phone pic.
> 
> Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


Very cool! 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

The North side of Mt. Hood as seen from Bald Peak


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## maguirejp




----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## tommy_boy

Could be Boring... 



The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 16333391


----------



## jovani




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## tommy_boy

King Tide at Waikiki Beach, Washington coast. Noon or so today.










Oh, and the watch: Vero "North Coast"


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Matthew__Thomas




----------



## TOKONUMA




----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Nose-to-tail traffic


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Armsraised




----------



## Armsraised

Yes that is a toilet in a 100yr old car


----------



## Thrillhouse2k22




----------



## Armsraised




----------



## zengineer

.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## mougino




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## guspech750

There is a homeless camp on our job site last a Friday. It sure made my coworkers and I appreciate what we all have. We gathered up all of our new warm winter gloves and face masks to give to them. I also had a few pallets on my truck for them to burn since they had a large fire going. They were very appreciative of us giving them a large amount of gloves and even offered us some of their beer LOLzzzz. That was kind of them. We politely declined. 












Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## camb66




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## adg31

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16390714


Going anywhere nice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer

.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumefreak

Kutna Horą, Czech Republic


----------



## Berg3.0

From a walk with the family. 










































Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## nimzotech

catch a tiger by the toe…
Happy Year of the Tiger  


Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## MonkOfSkunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thrillhouse2k22




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## dubhead

Tennis court in Miami


----------



## drw50

Feb 2020 when waterpark recently opened and preparing for spring/summer crowds (American Dream Mall)


----------



## LosAngelesTimer




----------



## cayabo

Just walking along, the leaves and sun catch my eye, and hey, I happen to have a camera on me. It's weird because not having a phone would be unusual.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## DukeLarue

Spotted this bird a few weeks ago.


----------



## pickle puss

These were all taken from thecar while stopped at red lights with an Iphone 6s


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## watchersam

White Cosmos flower.
Nikon D800e
Sigma 150mm Art lens


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Xerxes300




----------



## casper461




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## casper461




----------



## cayabo




----------



## usgajim_2935




----------



## gelatomancer




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## OogieBoogie




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## KubaSZ




----------



## KubaSZ




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## OogieBoogie




----------



## cking10304

Snowy Egret









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Maple Fire Sky by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## usgajim_2935

39 HD!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## OogieBoogie




----------



## usgajim_2935

Colors in the backyard today!


----------



## Wolfsatz

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16606846


That needs the proper caption 
"Are you feeling Cocky.. Punk?"


----------



## Wolfsatz

Blooming...dales! 

Cosas del Jardín by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Cosas del Jardín by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo

There's a fire truck behind the windows of that roll-up garage door.


----------



## helderberg




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Puma Cat

Porsche GT2 RS taken while on a Real Estate photography assignment. Fujifilm X-H1 and Fujinon 8-16mm f/2.8


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## usgajim_2935

Eleven mile Canyon!


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## cayabo




----------



## creepy ross

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OogieBoogie




----------



## Wolfsatz

F1 Miami 2022 North Beach

North Beach Pano II by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## DaveInTexas




----------



## DaveInTexas

Deleted


----------



## cayabo




----------



## OogieBoogie




----------



## Calumets




----------



## DaveInTexas




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## kritameth




----------



## Russ1965

kritameth said:


> View attachment 16638182


You kinky dude................


----------



## Snaggletooth

kritameth said:


> View attachment 16638182


So what did you go for? 😂


----------



## Russ1965

Latest addition to my family


----------



## Snaggletooth

Russ1965 said:


> Latest addition to my family


Beautiful 🤗 Name of the peerie critter?


----------



## Russ1965

Snaggletooth said:


> Beautiful 🤗 Name of the peerie critter?


She's Dixie.

And, Thank you, she's beeyuutiful .


----------



## Snaggletooth

Russ1965 said:


> She's Dixie.
> 
> And, Thank you, she's beeyuutiful .


Please show Dixie off in the doggie & diver thread if you please 👍🏻
Dogs obligatory, divers optional 🤗









Show your doggy and Diver...







www.watchuseek.com


----------



## DaveInTexas




----------



## guspech750

My wife and I did a little fishing on the Mississippi River this past weekend. Had a great time. 




































































Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## DaveInTexas




----------



## DaveInTexas




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## OogieBoogie




----------



## DaveInTexas




----------



## mougino




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## DaveInTexas




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## aammat

Sun going down, Greenland









Sendt fra min ONEPLUS A6003 med Tapatalk


----------



## DaveInTexas




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## aammat

Photo sent from Benzinger making my lastede watch

Sendt fra min ONEPLUS A6003 med Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Mosho




----------



## jcp123




----------



## SteveU




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## cking10304

Song Sparrow









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Yicker In Indiana




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## ILeicaWatches

Random is my name : )










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## cayabo

Orange within an orange:


----------



## mougino




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## bth1234

Not watches. I just bought a 1:1 macro lens, got my tripod out, and took a couple. They were 8Mb each originally, but only slightly cropped reduced to just over 1Mb. Now to try a watch.


----------



## Spikemauler




----------



## ILeicaWatches

Here’s my randomness for the day : )










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## SteveU




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Yicker In Indiana




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Yicker In Indiana

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16720729


Orkney?


----------



## Snaggletooth

Yicker In Indiana said:


> Orkney?


Close, Shetland.


----------



## jcp123




----------



## OogieBoogie




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SteveU




----------



## mougino




----------



## Yicker In Indiana

Snaggletooth said:


> Close, Shetland.


I noted the lack of trees some made the leap to the northern Isles.


----------



## Beardedmark84




----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## mougino




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## usgajim_2935

2 weeks ago!


----------



## supersilent




----------



## Yicker In Indiana




----------



## dubhead




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## watchersam




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

Lovely sunset tonight...


----------



## RBleigh81

CayoHuesoVespa said:


> Lovely sunset tonight...
> View attachment 16740695


Virginia Key?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luca06

Most random photo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Wandering through a historic souq in Kuwait early in the morning before the temperatures rise.
Taken with a phone camera.


----------



## camb66

Grampians National Park- Australia


----------



## armabill

A little late for the 4th, Wake Island.


----------



## cayabo

.


----------



## Yicker In Indiana




----------



## maguirejp




----------



## maguirejp

Yicker In Indiana said:


> View attachment 16756909


Oh wow !


----------



## Yicker In Indiana

Indiana is flat, but we do get some nice light occasionally.


----------



## Berg3.0

We had this Seat visiting the body shop for a small temporary fix before it’s next race, it had a little run in with a Honda on the racetrack. 


















































Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Old Navman




----------



## Old Navman




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Old Navman

Interesting looking dog


----------



## SteveU




----------



## mougino




----------



## Yicker In Indiana

Hoping to capture more of these when I get to the Canaries in the next week or so.


----------



## Maxgus

Bosham Church, UK
Circa approx 1066
Old school 35mm film - Olympus OM3-ti 28mm f2 / Portra 160.


----------



## SteveU




----------



## Yicker In Indiana




----------



## Snaggletooth

St Ninian’s Isle tombolo.


----------



## Yicker In Indiana

Snaggletooth said:


> St Ninian’s Isle tombolo.
> View attachment 16779177


Drone shot?


----------



## Snaggletooth

Yicker In Indiana said:


> Drone shot?


That’s a negative Ghostrider…


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## supersilent




----------



## captainmorbid

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## usgajim_2935




----------



## maguirejp

captainmorbid said:


> Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


this doesn't look like Edmonton to me. nice photo.


----------



## dubhead




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## SpeedFreek67

Random photos? Say no more. A few photos from around the parks near me in London, UK.

























And one of my dearly departed dog, named Roma. She was a cutie!


----------



## maguirejp

Otter Lake, near Vernon, British Columbia, Canada


----------



## Tseg




----------



## Maxgus

SS Canberra liner, 1980’s, cannot remember which year, maybe ‘86 but can remember I took this with an Olympus OM-40 with 35-70mm Zuiko lens.


----------



## maguirejp

Maxgus said:


> View attachment 16785230
> 
> 
> SS Canberra liner, 1980’s, cannot remember which year, maybe ‘86 but can remember I took this with an Olympus OM-40 with 35-70mm Zuiko lens.
> View attachment 16785235


Such a beautiful craft. Nice photography.


----------



## captainmorbid

maguirejp said:


> this doesn't look like Edmonton to me. nice photo.


It’s at WEM… heh.









North Pacific Cannery National Historic Site


Exhibits, guided tours, original architecture, historically-inspired cuisine and the pristine wilderness surroundings tell the story of an industry that played an integral role in BC's economic, cultural and natural development over the last century.




northpacificcannery.ca






Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy

Sunset









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Navman




----------



## Mathy

Kirkby Lonsdale









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## archaeobeat

Lumholtz's tree kangaroo from the weekend.


----------



## cayabo

Inherited a cutting board.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## MTT60

Hello folks! Here's a photo from our backyard. I'm just beginner so the quality is what it is .









Here's one with an other visitor.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## taylorcummings97

Harley


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorcummings97

Koko


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorcummings97

Best pals!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

Tahoe


----------



## usgajim_2935

😲


----------



## Old Navman




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## MTT60




----------



## Tseg




----------



## Old Navman




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Old Navman




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## watchobs




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## MTT60




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## supersilent

Trying macro shots of insects for the first time. Not the last time.


----------



## Old Navman




----------



## Rodentman

Grows quite well in MN.


----------



## Klip88

You want random? Here ya go, NOLA!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## cayabo

Tidy thunderstorm blowing by


----------



## supersilent

Now that’s beautiful!


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Old Navman




----------



## Old Navman




----------



## Old Navman




----------



## taylorcummings97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## watchobs




----------



## cayabo

I was told my butt flange is missing:


----------



## Old Navman




----------



## Snaggletooth

cayabo said:


> I was told my butt flange is missing:
> 
> View attachment 16808123


Makes sitting uncomfortable?


----------



## Old Navman

Good calf muscle Snaggletooth **


----------



## Snaggletooth

Old Navman said:


> Good calf muscle Snaggletooth **


Thank you SIr. A few years of barefoot running culminating in a recent 26.2 miler to thank. In those same sandals. Working up to an ultra, but a bout of Covid has pushed that back a little. 

Trying to ward off the ravages of time & make up for a misspent youth 🤗


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## LeisureDave




----------



## cayabo

Snaggletooth said:


> Thank you SIr. A few years of barefoot running culminating in a recent 26.2 miler to thank. In those same sandals. Working up to an ultra, but a bout of Covid has pushed that back a little.
> 
> Trying to ward off the ravages of time & make up for a misspent youth


Your Strava must look pretty repetitive. You could do the whole island in one day - Virkie-Sandness-Isbister = Shetland Ultra.


Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs




----------



## fish70




----------



## Old Navman

Snaggletooth said:


> Thank you SIr. A few years of barefoot running culminating in a recent 26.2 miler to thank. In those same sandals. Working up to an ultra, but a bout of Covid has pushed that back a little.
> 
> Trying to ward off the ravages of time & make up for a misspent youth 🤗


That is very polite - thank you Sir . I'm quite happy just to be called Old Navman or simply ON. Cheers


----------



## Old Navman




----------



## Snaggletooth

Old Navman said:


> That is very polite - thank you Sir . I'm quite happy just to be called Old Navman or simply ON. Cheers


Cool. Keep on keeping on ON 🤗


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Rodentman

My precious Bacciagalupe


----------



## Snaggletooth

Chonk


----------



## Old Navman




----------



## London46




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## watchobs




----------



## cayabo

.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## mougino




----------



## MTT60




----------



## Hotblack Desiato

x2


----------



## maguirejp




----------



## TumperDave

I do mostly people photos, quite a few of which are NSFW, but I do other stuff as well. Here's a fairly random selection. Shot either with my smartphone or a Sony a6000.


----------



## supersilent




----------



## cayabo

Super Burrito:


----------



## watchobs




----------



## Yicker In Indiana

I’m on me holidays…


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## usgajim_2935




----------



## watchobs




----------



## Old Navman

I would have sworn I posted this photo the other day :-/


----------



## Old Navman




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Old Navman




----------



## domayotte

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Navman




----------



## usgajim_2935

a lil car candy


----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Drmklr




----------



## MTT60




----------



## drums4money




----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Eggs and more


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Old Navman

for braving (I assume) very cold water


----------



## Old Navman




----------



## Snaggletooth

Old Navman said:


> for braving (I assume) very cold water


12.5ºC 54.5ºF(resh)


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Old Navman

Do you work on/repair those? or pilot or a '_passenger_'  (crew)


----------



## Old Navman




----------



## Snaggletooth

Old Navman said:


> Do you work on/repair those? or pilot or a '_passenger_'  (crew)


SAR Tech Crew (WinchOp/Winchman).


----------



## AsTimeFlies

usgajim_2935 said:


> View attachment 16828066
> 
> a lil car candy


My dream car even if it's not road legal. Still one day I want to do a 917K kit properly and marry two flat sixes together to make a proper monster flat 12. Let me dream.


----------



## AsTimeFlies




----------



## Old Navman




----------



## mougino




----------



## dubhead

Lazy River


----------



## Seabee1




----------



## maguirejp

Cuba


----------



## Julian1066




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## [BOBO]

Seabee1 said:


> View attachment 16835510













Well, here's the problem!


----------



## usgajim_2935

2021 Werks


----------



## Old Navman




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Hotblack Desiato

.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Old Navman said:


> View attachment 16838025


Cheeky 🍑


----------



## Old Navman

Snaggletooth said:


> Cheeky 🍑


Ha, you don't get much for '_nothing over $5_" nowadays


----------



## Old Navman




----------



## Mr. Bones




----------



## supersilent




----------



## domayotte

Mount Rainier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Old Navman said:


> View attachment 16839812
> 
> 
> View attachment 16839815


Is that first pic a special film/filter @Old Navman?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## Old Navman

Snaggletooth said:


> Is that first pic a special film/filter @Old Navman?


Yes, from memory it was an 'infrared' type filter. Don't ask me which photo application I used, please.


----------



## Old Navman




----------



## Old Navman

@ *Grumpy Old Man*

 for anything electronic


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## usgajim_2935




----------



## Old Navman




----------



## Beatlloydy

Sunset rainbow tonight from the backyard


----------



## Beatlloydy

Washing day today. My favourite football team jerseys (Rugby League). The South Sydney Rabbitohs.


----------



## watchobs




----------



## Old Navman




----------



## Old Navman




----------



## Rodentman

My precious boy, Bacciagalupe...


----------



## Snaggletooth

Chonk 😍


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Beatlloydy

This is my backyard. I live off the grid on 135 acres surrounded by many 000's of acres of National Park. I use this e bike to get around. Its all 100% free electricity and this little Talaria Sting does up to 75km/h.


----------



## Rossgallin

A photo of two of my favorite things. Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

.


----------



## Old Navman




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## supersilent

You guys remember my hummingbird hawk moth?

R.I.P. 😔


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## mumblypeg

*In our white pine last spring....*


----------



## mudnut

Got into birding for a while. This is one of the last photos I took with my Sony 200-600 G lens before I sold it.


----------



## Snaggletooth

mumblypeg said:


> *In our white pine last spring....*
> 
> 
> View attachment 16858557


Bees, or something worse? 🐝


----------



## mumblypeg

Snaggletooth said:


> Bees, or something worse? 🐝


Yeah, honeybees. First time I had ever seen it. They say its a normal happening in early spring, as they're traveling to find a new home. Supposedly pretty "sedate" during this time, but I definitely used a zoom lens. They were there for several days and then moved on.


----------



## zengineer

,









Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## usgajim_2935

View attachment 16861084

View attachment 16861084


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

All that's left of my first car (1966 Rambler American 220)


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16864376


Warp speed


----------



## Snaggletooth

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Warp speed


x 2


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

.


----------



## 03hemi




----------



## Beatlloydy

My backyard. Nearest neighbour is 2km as crow flies. I like it like that. Going to his place tonight to watch the footy. My Bunnes play the Roosters in a local derby called " the book of feuds "


----------



## usgajim_2935




----------



## Rodentman




----------



## Old Navman

zengineer said:


> Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


Super setup


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## supersilent




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Berg3.0




----------



## Dougabug




----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## Mr. Bones

Porto.


----------



## supersilent




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## jcp123




----------



## SkooterTrash

Hello there! Great photo section you guys have here. I joined up recently due to a recent watch purchase, and have enjoyed browsing the threads here at WUS.

This was a class project last semester. I'll post up some more in a bit.


----------



## SkooterTrash




----------



## SkooterTrash




----------



## RussMurray

Sunrise in Calgary, Sept 8, 2022


----------



## SkooterTrash




----------



## SkooterTrash




----------



## usgajim_2935




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Yicker In Indiana

Went out for a little walk around a local park the other day. Dug out my old D80 to see if I still enjoyed shooting ‘big camera’. I did. Light was OK, compositionally, it’s a weak place, especially with the clear blue skies around sunset, but I enjoyed the walk. I also decided to upgrade my gear so have a Panasonic DC-G9 arriving next week (watch fund got obliterated).


----------



## SkooterTrash




----------



## SkooterTrash




----------



## LeisureDave




----------



## Yicker In Indiana

Big old moon out tonight


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Old Navman




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth

I think ewe have right of way


----------



## SkooterTrash




----------



## SkooterTrash




----------



## Yicker In Indiana

Corn is getting high.


----------



## Old Navman




----------



## Snaggletooth

I see a sleeping dragon


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## mougino




----------



## SkooterTrash




----------



## Old Navman




----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## flylock

Here’s one


----------



## Leptodiktis




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Old Navman




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## Mooglover




----------



## lvt




----------



## lvt

Vintage drink selling machine.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I did kill my HDD 😭


----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## WatchesAddicted

Really enjoy the pictures. Here's mine.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Some of you guys are really nailing the random photos here!


----------



## LeisureDave




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Yicker In Indiana

I bought a new camera - micro 4/3 Lumix G9. Thought I’d take it for a test this last weekend when I was in TN with friends. I’m one week post cardiac catheter ablation surgery so walking far wasn’t an option, and the light was a bit crappy too, but good to get out and shoot a little.


----------



## Maxgus

Highly recommended if you're visiting...


----------



## johnny action

Just saw this driving though the town of Altoona, in the US state of Pennsylvania. Did not expect this in 2022.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## LeisureDave




----------



## supersilent

When the ocean glows before the storm


----------



## 03hemi




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Oso Sin Nombre Mirada de fin de semana


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Yicker In Indiana

living in Indiana there’s a kind of theme to the landscapes we can shoot🤣

Still, harvest is underway, so soon we hopefully get some good colour in the trees


----------



## Mr. Bones

Oaxaca.


----------



## maguirejp

Relaxing in British Columbia Canada


----------



## Toyo Panzoff

My cat seems to have chosen this:








Rammstein in Philadelphia a few weeks ago.


----------



## cayabo

Exploring the culvert/tunnel under our town:


----------



## zengineer

.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toyo Panzoff

I was inside watching tv when I heard a loud roar outside. I went out on the deck and saw this:








I asked if he needed to land in the backyard but just thanked me and flew away…


----------



## domayotte

Rocky Mountain National Park, Colorado, USA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Grumpy Old Man




----------



## Mooglover




----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## johnny action

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Mr. Bones




----------



## Blue Note

Hamburg Cove, Connecticut


----------



## Yicker In Indiana

220lb (basically 100kg) one handed, from floor to overhead. For reps…


----------



## Mooglover




----------



## Toyo Panzoff

Cloud as seen in a marble:


----------



## Yeardley




----------



## usd97




----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## hl213




----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## zengineer

.










Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## hl213

Braeroy63 said:


>


Is that the Mathew?


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Braeroy63

hl213 said:


> Is that the Mathew?


HM Bark Endeavour. Whitby.


----------



## Toyo Panzoff

Nikkor 50mm f/1.2, wide open on a reversing ring


----------



## Toyo Panzoff

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16936754


Wait- is that a Titleist?


----------



## usd97

As random as can get


----------



## Tagdevil




----------



## Toyo Panzoff

Eye see you.








It’s not easy being both model and photographer. This took easily 100 shots to get it perfect.


----------



## Yeardley

Empty Subway Car


----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Braeroy63

Here's a pic of the Andromeda Galaxy I took last night with my Canon 7D mk2 and low end 70-300mm, f5.6 zoom lens. Took nearly 600 exposures and stacked them. It would probably be better if I had a prime lens and knew how to use Photoshop properly. There was also a half moon low in the southern sky which didn't help. Still, it's not bad for a beginer I think.


----------



## LeisureDave




----------



## Yicker In Indiana

Braeroy63 said:


> Here's a pic of the Andromeda Galaxy I took last night with my Canon 7D mk2 and low end 70-300mm, f5.6 zoom lens. Took nearly 600 exposures and stacked them. It would probably be better if I had a prime lens and knew how to use Photoshop properly. There was also a half moon low in the southern sky which didn't help. Still, it's not bad for a beginer I think.


Do you have a sky tracker mount? Do you know what the Bortle rating is for your area?


----------



## Braeroy63

Yicker In Indiana said:


> Do you have a sky tracker mount? Do you know what the Bortle rating is for your area?


Hi Yicker. I'm away from home just now in the North East of England. I don't know what the Bortle rating is here but I just have to take it as it comes. Having a clear sky is a huge bonus from what I'm used to. I do have a sky tracker but left it at home. Haven't worked out how to use it yet . Seemed to get on okay without it as I could take at least 100 two second exposures before having to move the camera. Ideally I could have used it and taken lots more pics while leaving the equipement to do it's thing. I've got a 400mm prime lens which would probably require the star tracker. Just have to wait for another clear night. It's a steep learning curve for me.


----------



## Yicker In Indiana

Braeroy63 said:


> Hi Yicker. I'm away from home just now in the North East of England. I don't know what the Bortle rating is here but I just have to take it as it comes. Having a clear sky is a huge bonus from what I'm used to. I do have a sky tracker but left it at home. Haven't worked out how to use it yet . Seemed to get on okay without it as I could take at least 100 two second exposures before having to move the camera. Ideally I could have used it and taken lots more pics while leaving the equipement to do it's thing. I've got a 400mm prime lens which would probably require the star tracker. Just have to wait for another clear night. It's a steep learning curve for me.


Cheers. I remember how clear the skies would get out in the Dales or on the North Yorkshire Moors when I lived up there, so probably quite clear. It’s good to hear that you used manual tracking - I fancy a lash at stackied night skies but there’s an almost zero chance that my missus is letting me buy a tracker this side of hell freezing over. I’ll have to try and get out in winter and have a go. 

Thanks again.


----------



## fish70




----------



## supersilent

DIY E-bike by my house this morning 👍 









Well, tricycle… E-trike?


----------



## Leptodiktis




----------



## Leptodiktis




----------



## Leptodiktis




----------



## Redi_t13




----------



## dubhead




----------



## Berg3.0

Steering at the sky and relaxing on the lawn after a long day, this was what it looked like, had to take a couple of pictures. 


















Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## supersilent

I know that these are not good photos and that you’ve all seen way better before… but try that from _your_ balcony!


----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## lvt




----------



## lvt




----------



## lvt




----------



## SteveU

My new walk-in master closet that I just finished. Made the cabinets myself.


----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Yeardley

You can take a wild guess where we made a trip to recently.


----------



## Leptodiktis




----------



## zengineer




----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Yeardley

Tree shadows in the road.


----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Yeardley

Empty mall


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Yeardley said:


> Empty mall
> 
> View attachment 16951684


Not quite. I see two "zombies" one in first floor and one in third floor.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SkooterTrash

1000 PaperCranes project for my photo illustration class.


----------



## Mr. Bones




----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Fat Bear Week


----------



## lvt




----------



## Yeardley

California sunset


----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## supersilent




----------



## supersilent

Well… evening update for my stationary lenticular cloud:


----------



## Braeroy63

Pleiades constellation. More effort required. Post processing is a steep learning curve!


----------



## Braeroy63

And then there were sheep!


----------



## Braeroy63

My best mate


----------



## Braeroy63

My best mate in colour!


----------



## LeisureDave

Homemade Apple cider operation:


----------



## supersilent




----------



## LeisureDave




----------



## Toyo Panzoff




----------



## usgajim_2935




----------



## Grumpy Old Man

usgajim_2935 said:


> View attachment 16958188


Nice plan.........


Spoiler


----------



## Braeroy63

Another training day.


----------



## LeisureDave




----------



## TimeCapsoul

They don’t make mailboxes like they use to 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## LeisureDave




----------



## Mr. Bones




----------



## Yeardley

LA skyline from Elysian park


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Xerxes300




----------



## Yeardley

Motorcycle engine


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cmiguelq

Moto trip in the South of Spain, Nerja City!


----------



## supersilent




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## TimeCapsoul

Tree of life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yicker In Indiana

5 weeks post cardiac surgery. Time to get out and about again.


----------



## Toyo Panzoff

Yicker In Indiana said:


> 5 weeks post cardiac surgery. Time to get out and about again.
> 
> View attachment 16969149


Very cool, and congratulations! 
(I know the feeling all too well)


----------



## Xerxes300

how about some Bugatti interiors


----------



## Xerxes300

and a pagani for good measure


----------



## Yeardley

LA's Biltmore Hotel


----------



## supersilent

On my way back from the grocery… Fall weather is definitely here.










If I get a chance I will try again with better light and a proper camera… but I’m not sure I have the lens for these shots


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Toyo Panzoff




----------



## sumeet95

Montreal Meat Sandwich


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersilent




----------



## Toyo Panzoff




----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

alarm4y said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm surprised you were able to take such a good photo of her leaving my yacht yesterday morning Nick! LOL 🍻 😁


----------



## alarm4y

Lastlineofdefense said:


> I'm surprised you were able to take such a good photo of her leaving my yacht yesterday morning Nick! LOL





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersilent




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## CayoHuesoVespa




----------



## LeisureDave




----------



## Toyo Panzoff




----------



## lvt




----------



## Yeardley

The Bixby Creek bridge in Big Sur, California on Route 1 (Pacific Coast Highway).


----------



## Toyo Panzoff

Comet NEOWISE, aka the only good thing about 2020:


----------



## mediasapiens




----------



## Yicker In Indiana

Scouting another new location today. Didn’t get much, certainly nothing I was happy with, but here’s a couple of rough edits of a couple of shots that survived the initial cut.


----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## mediasapiens




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Toyo Panzoff




----------



## Yicker In Indiana

Most of the time we’re just waiting


----------



## cayabo

Santa Cruz









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## brettinlux




----------



## TimeCapsoul

in Louisiana 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toyo Panzoff




----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## brettinlux




----------



## supersilent




----------



## Yeardley




----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Toyo Panzoff




----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## supersilent

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16992943


Always beware of seafood!










Also this morning: first snow on the highest point of the mid-atlantic ridge.


----------



## LeisureDave




----------



## Yeardley

Restauarant window in Laguna Beach, CA


----------



## Braeroy63

Highland estate kennels.


----------



## dbonddental




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Yicker In Indiana

A couple from last weekend


----------



## LeisureDave

very unusual find, this mushroom somehow imprinted on a 2x4








In a similar vein, a photo I took of a large bolt’s impression in a sheet of 1/2 inch aspinite…bizarre


----------



## usgajim_2935




----------



## Toyo Panzoff




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Robotaz

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16998993


When I saw your photo I actually wondered if it was my post. 

This is right next to me at the moment.


----------



## TimeCapsoul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeCapsoul

Breakneck Ridge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Toyo Panzoff




----------



## cayabo

Waymo autonomous vehicle.

Followed it a few blocks and was impressed - it's a good driver that reacts properly to more driving conditions than most humans.


----------



## supersilent




----------



## Tekkamaki




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## TexasTee

Big Tex made out of butter at the State Fair of Texas. 🤣


----------



## LeisureDave

vegetable art focaccia my brother made


----------



## elconquistador

Hiding









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkh5000

I had a couple peacocks roaming around my neighborhood


----------



## usgajim_2935




----------



## Viseguy

Hopper's New York at the Whitney.


----------



## Berg3.0

Fuel tank for a Kawa Z1000 (a friend at mine is restoring it) I had to look at the dent. 








At a concert, waiting for the others outside. 










Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeardley

LA skyline behind the 6th Street Viaduct bridge


----------



## SteveU

Pretty sky


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Yeardley

Taylor Yard bike bridge


----------



## Robotaz

The shape of the earth to the west, combined with a steady stream of clouds, yields a view like this almost every night.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## supersilent




----------



## tommy_boy

Mt Hood as seen from Upper Twin Lake:


----------



## Yicker In Indiana




----------



## supersilent




----------



## tommy_boy

The Grand Coulee


----------



## usgajim_2935




----------



## brettinlux




----------



## Snaggletooth

🦐


----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Yicker In Indiana

Anyone else get up stupidly early this morning?


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Toyo Panzoff




----------



## Toyo Panzoff

Yicker In Indiana said:


> Anyone else get up stupidly early this morning?
> View attachment 17019631


Sleep is for people who are clouded out.


----------



## Drmklr

getting ready to head out to a Troops/Veterans charity event.


----------



## Yicker In Indiana

Toyo Panzoff said:


> View attachment 17020258


Telescope setup or long lens?


----------



## Toyo Panzoff

Yicker In Indiana said:


> Telescope setup or long lens?


I use only the finest in optics and imaging. 120mm refractor and iPhone.


----------



## Yicker In Indiana

Then my move towards a reasonable Newtonian as a first set up might not be so dumb after all


----------



## TedG954




----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Toyo Panzoff

Yicker In Indiana said:


> Then my move towards a reasonable Newtonian as a first set up might not be so dumb after all


Not at all- enjoy!


----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## took

A few from the Cellphone



















































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## bugi




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## Toyo Panzoff




----------



## usgajim_2935




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Yeardley




----------



## tommy_boy

Lake Louise


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer

Reminded my of a mythical forest of some sort.









Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toyo Panzoff

Nikkor 50mm f/1.2 on a reversing ring, wide open


----------



## Auto2892




----------



## Snaggletooth

Lichen 😉


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Toyo Panzoff

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 17030494


Oh, dat’s gooood!


----------



## Toyo Panzoff




----------



## Xerxes300

Boris the blade said that not Maya Angelou


----------



## Xerxes300

here is my moon shot Oct '21.


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Toyo Panzoff

Xerxes300 said:


> Boris the blade said that not Maya Angelou


Every quote is funnier when attributed to Maya Angelou. Permit me to demonstrate:
“It’s squeaky bum time”
-Maya Angelou


----------



## tulgen




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Toyo Panzoff




----------



## Yicker In Indiana

I won’t go far, she said, wandering off over the top of the hill…


----------



## Xerxes300

this turtle is literally just chilling underwater


----------



## dubhead




----------



## yourwatchassistant

St Pete!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Yeardley

Riverbeds and power lines


----------



## Nokie

Sunrise from my backyard deck-


----------



## OogieBoogie

.


----------



## SteveU




----------



## dubhead




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## tommy_boy

On the trail near Paradise, Mt. Rainier NP


----------



## SteveU




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Yicker In Indiana

Only a few years ago the prospect of a day off would ensure I woke up late with a hangover… These days I get up early and go out looking for random crap to photograph. As a Brit I’m appalled at myself 🤣


----------



## Braeroy63

Misty morning


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Yicker In Indiana




----------



## took

.









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertArt

Picture off the back patio. Tonto National Forest.


----------



## DesertArt

Regular visitor to the "back yard"


----------



## DesertArt

Some favorite semi-hollow and hollow-bodies.


----------



## DesertArt

Can inanimate objects be sexy?


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## dubhead

DesertArt said:


> Can inanimate objects be sexy?


I think the answer is a strong YES!


----------



## Yeardley




----------



## DesertArt

When in Arizona (my home state)... there's always the Grand Canyon. There is pretty good reason to call it the "Grand Canyon". "Grand" doesn't even begin to describe the experience.

Yes, it literally takes your breath away, as you approach it from any of the parking areas, all along the canyon, from either side.

The entire world drops beneath your feet, silently, peacefully, quite reverently, like you can't even begin to imagine. Mind boggling, really, this planet that we inhabit.

See that flat horizon on the other side? You dive along on that flat desert plain for a good long bit, from wherever, on any side of this canyon. And then, you arrive at a normal looking parking area, you get out of your vehicle, walk some steps, and then suddenly, this appears... the world completely drops beneath your feet... Thelma and Louise sure were enchanted!  This is most certainly a mind-boggling experience to behold, if you can, at least once in your lifetime!

For this image, we arrived just before the rainbow appeared, and it did so quite graciously, just in time for me to make this image.


----------



## Robotaz

DesertArt said:


> When in Arizona (my home state)... there's always the Grand Canyon.
> 
> Yes, it literally takes your breath away, as you approach it from any of the parking areas, all along the canyon, from either side.
> 
> The entire world drops beneath your feet, silently, reverently, like you can't even begin to imagine. Mind boggling, really, this planet that we inhabit.
> 
> See that flat horizon on the other side? You dive along on that flat desert plain for a good long bit, from wherever, on any side of this canyon. And then, you arrive at a normal looking parking area, you get out of your vehicle, walk some steps, and then suddenly, this appears... the world completely drops beneath your feet... Thelma and Louise sure were enchanted!


Very nice shot. I lived in Flagstaff for 7 years going to NAU. That’s one of the better pics I’ve seen.

Have you stopped at Red Mountain on the way out there from FLG?


----------



## DesertArt

Robotaz said:


> Very nice shot. I lived in Flagstaff for 7 years going to NAU. That’s one of the better pics I’ve seen.
> 
> Have you stopped at Red Mountain on the way out there from FLG?


Thank you Robotaz. I'm a retired commercial photographer, living in Scottsdale now. So I sort of know my way, a bit, around picture "taking" - more like "making"... actually. Life long passion since I was seven years old. And now, fortunately, I'm a spry, youthful 72! How the years pass! But it's all good. No regrets. I'm not familiar with Red Mountain on the way from Flagstaff... but I will have to check that out!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## DesertArt

Cauldrons of Yellowstone National Park


----------



## guspech750

I saw Steve Vai a few weeks ago. Truly an amazing show. 

































Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Toyo Panzoff

guspech750 said:


> I saw Steve Vai a few weeks ago. Truly an amazing show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


The maestro himself- well done!


----------



## Toyo Panzoff

Anyone feel like guessing?


----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Braeroy63

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 17077179


Obviously not an Amazon package 😁


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Toyo Panzoff

DesertArt said:


> When in Arizona (my home state)... there's always the Grand Canyon. There is pretty good reason to call it the "Grand Canyon". "Grand" doesn't even begin to describe the experience.
> 
> Yes, it literally takes your breath away, as you approach it from any of the parking areas, all along the canyon, from either side.
> 
> The entire world drops beneath your feet, silently, peacefully, quite reverently, like you can't even begin to imagine. Mind boggling, really, this planet that we inhabit.
> 
> See that flat horizon on the other side? You dive along on that flat desert plain for a good long bit, from wherever, on any side of this canyon. And then, you arrive at a normal looking parking area, you get out of your vehicle, walk some steps, and then suddenly, this appears... the world completely drops beneath your feet... Thelma and Louise sure were enchanted!  This is most certainly a mind-boggling experience to behold, if you can, at least once in your lifetime!
> 
> For this image, we arrived just before the rainbow appeared, and it did so quite graciously, just in time for me to make this image.


In 1995 I ventured out west to shoot Comet Hale-Bopp above various icons. Sadly, the the Grand Canyon was shrouded in fog except the morning we left:


----------



## maguirejp

1952 Manchester England, mother and child


----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## hl213




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Stswervus




----------



## dubhead




----------



## Toyo Panzoff

Braeroy63 said:


>


Does Bruce Dickinson know you’re lurking in his garden?


----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Yicker In Indiana

After my cardiac surgery in September I vowed I’d get out and home on the Cleveland Way to shoot a local landmark (local to where I used to live) when I was home in December for a visit. Well, I went out yesterday and did it. The climb was way harder than I remember it being, and the light wasn’t great, but I got it.


----------



## Stswervus

Yicker In Indiana said:


> After my cardiac surgery in September I vowed I’d get out and home on the Cleveland Way to shoot a local landmark (local to where I used to live) when I was home in December for a visit. Well, I went out yesterday and did it. The climb was way harder than I remember it being, and the light wasn’t great, but I got it.
> View attachment 17081042
> 
> View attachment 17081043


Fantastic!! Good for you and I wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Stswervus




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## DesertArt

Solars... basking in Arizona's winter sun, soaking up the power!









Pups are "recharging" too, in the vital light and heat from our "star".


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Stswervus




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## 3Strands

rockmastermike said:


> Caught this moment of a retired Marine talking to kids at the church before the veterans day service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a quick iphone shot on a pier in Panama City, FL


Great shot; so many generations, history and knowledge in that picture.


----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Phantom007




----------



## Rodentman




----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## vacashawn

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 17087516


Awesome pic!


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Toyo Panzoff said:


> Anyone feel like guessing?
> View attachment 17076292


Sir Paul McCartney?


----------



## Braeroy63

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Sir Paul McCartney?


Elvis?


----------



## vacashawn

Palermo SoHo | Buenos Aires | Argentina
12.12.22
Canon R5 15-35 f/2.8 @ 15mm.


----------



## usgajim_2935




----------



## SouthTX

vacashawn said:


> Palermo SoHo | Buenos Aires | Argentina
> 12.12.22
> Canon R5 15-35 f/2.8 @ 15mm.
> 
> View attachment 17089590


Excellent! thank you for the camera, lens, exposure info...please try and do the same on some from your Antarctica trip.....enjoy!


----------



## Stswervus




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SteveU

Played with the Beach Boys!


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Yicker In Indiana




----------



## Yeardley




----------



## Phantom007




----------



## Phantom007




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Maxgus




----------



## Stswervus




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## vacashawn




----------



## shetsan

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 17093067


As soon as I seen this photo I thought that has to be Shetland. Your title confirms it with the ref to 60 deg North. Where exactly is it? At first I thought it was looking to the Bard but realise it's not. Is it down Sandwick way?


----------



## Snaggletooth

shetsan said:


> As soon as I seen this photo I thought that has to be Shetland. Your title confirms it with the ref to 60 deg North. Where exactly is it? At first I thought it was looking to the Bard but realise it's not. Is it down Sandwick way?


Bigton Wick & St Ninian’s Isle


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Toyo Panzoff

70,000 people singing as one: “Gott weiß ich will kein Engel sein”


----------



## dbonddental

My beautiful city, Brasov


----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## brettinlux




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Stswervus




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Stswervus




----------



## Yicker In Indiana




----------



## brettinlux




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stswervus




----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Yeardley

Having fun with a lightbox


----------



## Stswervus




----------



## vacashawn

DEC 2022 | Drake Passage | Antarctic Convergence | Summer Solstice

Canon R5 | 15mm | f/6.3


----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## tommy_boy

the burn


----------



## SouthTX

Braeroy63 said:


>


Thank you, many pictures within a picture, excellent eye, composition etc... one could go on but just looks good to me...


----------



## SouthTX

vacashawn said:


> DEC 2022 | Drake Passage | Antarctic Convergence | Summer Solstice
> 
> Canon R5 | 15mm | f/6.3
> View attachment 17109243
> 
> View attachment 17109242


Not many ever see this, thank you, excellent, thank you for the info too


----------



## SouthTX

to my eye, A lot of good Pics here


----------



## Braeroy63

SouthTX said:


> Thank you, many pictures within a picture, excellent eye, composition etc... one could go on but just looks good to me...


Thank you. Pure chance rather than any skill on my part.


----------



## Stswervus




----------



## Yeardley

The mall just before closing on Christmas Eve


----------



## basnobua




----------



## Toyo Panzoff

I miss this


----------



## Stswervus

Toyo Panzoff said:


> I miss this
> View attachment 17114892


Me too. Sigh. Great shot though!


----------



## OotOot




----------



## OotOot

Bend, Oregon


----------



## OotOot




----------



## Yeardley

Christmas Day at the beach (taken with a new 10-24mm lens)


----------



## guspech750

Downtown Geneva Illinois. 











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## brettinlux




----------



## Toyo Panzoff




----------



## Stswervus

Toyo Panzoff said:


> View attachment 17120617


Fantastic lighting!


----------



## Stswervus




----------



## Toyo Panzoff

Stswervus said:


> Fantastic lighting!


Thank you- Translume full roll FTW!


----------



## Toyo Panzoff




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## brettinlux




----------



## Yicker In Indiana

Playing with black and white conversions as a new workflow/process.

War memorial, Prague, Czechia.


----------



## Yeardley

Wanted to shoot this for quite some time. Finally got out there earlier this week, and it did not disappoint:


----------



## Stswervus

Yeardley said:


> Wanted to shoot this for quite some time. Finally got out there earlier this week, and it did not disappoint:
> 
> View attachment 17126865


Gorgeous shot!


----------



## Yeardley

I love The Venetian. It's the epitome of Vegas excess.


----------



## Pakman11

Elevator entrance to the Guardian Building in Detroit


----------



## Braeroy63

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## chuffnessment

Here's a sneek.


----------



## maguirejp

Sailing into a New Year. Cheers


----------



## Yeardley

Upper Antelope Canyon


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## maguirejp

Two forms of police vehicles I have used in the 1970’s-80’s. Hong Kong and Canada. Cheers


----------



## chuffnessment

This thread is gold. Here's a cat that looks like its jumping but is actually lying now.


----------



## Yeardley

Just finished renovations to my living room hallway


----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## chuffnessment

Yeardley said:


> Just finished renovations to my living room hallway
> 
> 
> View attachment 17136761


Wow didn't know you live in God's palace.


----------



## Stswervus




----------



## mougino




----------



## maguirejp




----------



## mougino




----------

